#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-11
<cpatrick08> i was wanting to build unity from source in 12.04 and was wondering what would the instructions be to do it
<trijntje> Quick question: is there a way to only search in a specific lens using keyboard only?
<trijntje> For example: "files:report" would switch to the files lens and only show results for report that are files
<didrocks> trijntje: you can use Super + F for directly switching to that lens
<trijntje> didrocks: yeah, but I was talking about switching to any lens. As the number of lenses increases, it would be nice to have a simpley, keyboard driven way to restrict searches to a certain lens
<davidcalle> trijntje, you could be interested in this bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/841835
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 841835 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash - “Filter results” should be displayed in the Dash Home" [High,Triaged]
<davidcalle> trijntje, it's about displaying every lenses in a filter in the Home. And then restrict results by filtering.
<trijntje> davidcalle: thanks for the link. It's not exactly what I was thinking about, but it's in the same direction
<trijntje> with more and more people writing lenses, I want to have a way to search in a certain lens without having to navigate to that lens
<davidcalle> trijntje, I understand. There are the keyboard shortcuts, but yeah, third party lenses shortcuts are not visible in the shortucts overlay.
<davidcalle> You also have Alt+F1, right arrow.
<trijntje> thats nice, I didn't even know that
<trijntje> davidcalle: I've been thinking about this for a few days now, is there some preferred 'idea box' where the unity team is likely to see it?
<trijntje> ubuntu brainstorm, a wishlist bug on launchpad, something else?
<didrocks> trijntje: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ is what you want
<davidcalle> trijntje, a bug report is the best place for this.
<didrocks> davidcalle: no, the design mailing list, no bug for wishlist please :)
<didrocks> or brainstorm
<davidcalle> Nevermind, what didrocks says :)
<trijntje> cool, thanks. I'll check out brainstorm and see if I can write down something coherent about this ;)
<c10ud> hello, i'm watching dvb-t with VLC/vdpau with Unity 5.12 and i see compiz cpu usage is quite high..? http://postimage.org/image/j470awkjf/
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-12
<Zhenech> so not sorry about spamming with non-ubuntu arch merge requests ;)
<ahayzen> Hi, i'm having an issue where the HUD doesn't read the menu items from a PyGObject script. I have even tried running the example given at http://python-gtk-3-tutorial.readthedocs.org/en/latest/menus.html#example but the HUD refuses to 'read' the menu items. What is wrong with the code? Thanks in advance, Andy
<mhall119> thomi: hey, what's the status of Autopilot documentation?
<thomi> hi mhall119. I got maybe 80% of the way to writing reasonable API docs and a user guide for autopilot, but got interrupted by all our autopilot machines failing to boot :(
<thomi> It's still on my list, pretty near the top, along with getting an autopilot release out the door
<thomi> Up until a week ago it's been just me on autopilot. We now have veebers as well, so things should start happening a bit faster
<mhall119> thomi: cool, let me know if there's anything I can help with (taking into consideration my lack of autopilot knowledge)
<thomi> mhall119: thanks. Things are going to be pretty rough and ready to begin with, so once I get a release out it'd be good to get people such as yourself telling me which bits need to be improved or expanded upon
<mhall119> thomi: that I can do :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-13
 * Zhenech pokes tedg to look at his patches :)
<BerndSch> hello, I have a question to unity or developing gtk app which are running under unity
<BerndSch> I'm using an GTK-application and everytime this application opens an window (and the application is in the background) unity brings this GTK-application to the top and the application I'm currently using loses his focus. This don't happens with gnome-shell.
<BerndSch> How can I avoid this behaviour?
<gaspa> hi, is there a way to automatically test unity lenses?
<davidcalle> mhr3, ping
<mhr3> davidcalle, pong
<davidcalle> mhr3, how are you? Can I bother you for a minute?
<mhr3> davidcalle, go ahead, you have just minutes before i fall asleep :)
<davidcalle> mhr3 :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm testing your uri activation patch
<davidcalle> mhr3, which doesn't work for me
<mhr3> gir?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yes
<mhr3> did you just patch the gir file?
<davidcalle> mhr3, yes...
<mhr3> that's not enough, the gir is used to compile a typelib
<davidcalle> Hmm...
<mhr3> and that typelib is what's important
<mhr3> but that's done during the build process of libunity
<davidcalle> Ok. That explains it.
<mhr3> anyway, it'll be in -proposed next week
<mhr3> hopefully :)
<davidcalle> Does libunity build on quantal with the new gcc?
<mhr3> sure
<mhr3> it's only c++ that's broken
<mhr3> otoh that patch won't apply to trunk :P
<thumper> geez
<thumper> c++ isn't broken :)
<mhr3> thumper, you know it is :P
<davidcalle> Ok :P
<thumper> I know...
<thumper> lets use vala
<thumper> that'll solve all the problems
<mhr3> i'm not saying that
<thumper> :P
<davidcalle> mhr3, good night then, that was my only question ;)
<mhr3> davidcalle, be patient, all shall be fixed.. soonish :)
<mhr3> even c++
<thumper> :)
<thumper> perhaps we should use go
<davidcalle> mhr3, the workaround works fine.
<mhr3> right after we rewrite unity in go, right thumper? :)
<thumper> snap
<mhr3> anyway gn
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-14
<hernil> Hello! I have a problem that occurs from time to time resuming from suspend on my ThinkPad T420s with 12.04. I have indications that it's unity related. Where should I go for help troubleshooting and fixing? :-)
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> quick design question: is the fact that the global menus hides the title when mouseovering something we've considered fixing?
<kiko> s/menus/menu/
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-15
<AlanBell> kiko: that is not considered to be a bug, it is intended behaviour
<nik90> mhall119: ping
<bvad> Hey guys, is it a known bug that using Emerald in unity(with compiz and everything), causes the window buttons(minimize, maximize, close) to disappear after maximizing and minimizing the window?
<bvad> For all windows with decorations that is
<Big_Jaye> HI
<mhall119> nik90: pong
<mhall119>  /w 48
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-16
<hekate> Hi, does anyone know where the source for the unity lenses that come with 12.04 are?
<Debolaz> What's the status on Unity 2D now? Is it definitly going away?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-06-17
<celston> Is anyone available for a chat about application panel indicators:?
<Trevinho> celston: what's about?
<celston> Trevinho: still there?
<c10ud> i know tray icons are evil but... http://imgur.com/6XTTR
<sbte> c10ud, wine has similar problems
<[valentinus]> hello
<[valentinus]> is anyone here ?
<aviraldg> Hello. Anyone around
<aviraldg> ?
<aviraldg> I need some help with the messaging menu...
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-10
<didrocks> mmrazik: not sure how it works, but maybe the publication to the public jenkins creates fake "jobs" to attach artefacts and so on
<didrocks> (but that's really a supposition)
<mmrazik> didrocks: the jobs are quite real... AFAICT everything is just copied to the same directory structure as on the real jenkins
<didrocks> ok
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: you here?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey
<Saviq> paulliu, ping
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know anything about ListViewWithPageHeader.clipListView ? It is only used in Dash/DashVideos.qml and somehow annotate pointed me your way
<paulliu> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> paulliu, can you please fast-track https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.i18n-updates/+merge/168242 :)
<Saviq> paulliu, should be a quick review
<paulliu> Saviq: yes..
<paulliu> Saviq: wait for a second.
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: let me check, one moment
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ok... so why exactly there is this clipping - I don't know. Maybe it improves performance a bit? The reason I used (disabled) it in DasVideo is because when the preview opens, the OpenEffect scrolls the view a bit upwards and with clipping there would be an empty space at the bottom
<tsdgeos> i did remove that line and couldn't see any difference
<tsdgeos> let me try again
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: is this on "phone" mode or "tablet" mode?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, AFAIR it's clipping of the internal ListView, right? otherwise there can be a case when its content is behind the PageHeader
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: shouldn't matter I think... However, it differs a bit on where you expand the the preview. try the elements on top/bottom. Also, it might have become useless with the integration of the carousel (as that one changes the expanding position in comparison to the grid)
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos we need to be able to pull stuff "up" from the bottom
<tsdgeos> garg, unity-lens-mock crashing all the time, can't get the videos lens on the desktop anymore :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you upgraded to smart scopes?
<tsdgeos> maybe
<tsdgeos> i distugraded
<tsdgeos> so if it was there
<tsdgeos> yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos [...] since when you tap on some content that is only a bit on screen, it's pulled up
<tsdgeos> ok, give me a few mins until the phone is flashed and i can try to see the differences
<tsdgeos> i'll be back :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos and the clipping (and disabling of it) is there exactly for that reason
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it's only used in People and Videos, because we don't have previews anywhere else
<Saviq> paulliu, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, I just thought of one thing - will the API you proposed for the launcher (sorry, didn't make it yet to review)
<Saviq> mzanetti, support the 'app is being installed' case?
<Saviq> mzanetti, when the icon shows up on the launcher with the progress bar showing installation progress?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I mean, it doesn't have to be built in already, just that we have it in mind
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, there is a progress thing (which afaik is not only used while installing)
<Saviq> +1
<mzanetti> Saviq: but there is no specific is-being-installed flag
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess that could be easily extended through a model role tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think it's needed, actually, but please have a look what's needed (like the item gets highlighted after installation)
<Saviq> and what's there in quicklists in that case
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you ran my lvwph branch on the phone, right?
<tsdgeos> somehow it's segfaulting for me :-/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it failed to build
<tsdgeos> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the qreal vs. double thing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can try again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i fixed that
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... was hiking on Fri and suddendly I felt some cozy warm feeling in my pocked. Pulled out the phone and it was quite warm. Ran the terminal app and top and - Damn! its qml-phone-shell!
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's most probably related to wifi
<Saviq> mzanetti, or the lack of it
<mzanetti> Saviq: so its already known?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, unfortunately
<Saviq> mzanetti, bug #1183065
<ubot5> bug 1183065 in touch-preview-images "Occassional severe battery drain" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183065
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheers
<mardy> didrocks: my unity-panel-service is crashing continuosly, is that a known bug?
<mardy> didrocks: maybe I've still some packages from the unity-next PPA (which I disabled a few days ago)?
<didrocks> mardy: not really, do you have indicator-network by any chance?
<mardy> didrocks: ahh!! Yes, that's from the unity-next PPA; I'll downgrade it
<didrocks> mardy: remove it :)
<mardy> didrocks: ah, OK
<didrocks> mardy: see my email on ubuntu-devel (from Thursday?)
<mardy> didrocks: BTW, is there a way to list all packages installed from a certain PPA?
<didrocks> mardy: not that I know of. At this point, you should be able to purge the next PPA though
<didrocks> mardy: ppa-purge does that
<didrocks> mardy: it does it by listing all packages with version after apt-get update
<didrocks> then remove the ppa
<didrocks> apt-get update
<didrocks> and making the diff :p
<didrocks> pstolowski: hey! seems alt + f2 is broken (again), mind fixing it? :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: hey! dammit, i'm sure it worked last time I tried... what exactly broke?
<didrocks> Saviq: do you think you and kgunn will be available for a hangout later today (once kgunn is awake) for speaking about Mir and Unity 8 in saucy?
<tvoss> Saviq, ping
<didrocks> tvoss: me first!
<Saviq> didrocks, kgunn's on vacation
<didrocks> :)
<Saviq> didrocks, until next week
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, so just the 2 of us? :p
<Saviq> didrocks, sure
<Saviq> tvoss, ping-pong
<tvoss> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> Saviq: tell me when you have time, I've a flexible agenda today :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: upgrading to see..
<didrocks> pstolowski: it seems to not work only at the first alt+F2
<didrocks> pstolowski: then, it's fine here
<didrocks> but the preview doesn't have any button
<didrocks> to launch them
<didrocks> I'm surprised seb128 stopped using alt+f2 btw :p
<seb128> didrocks, it works for me
<didrocks> seb128: even the preview?
<seb128> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1188705 you mean ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188705 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "command lens doesn't let you run a command from the preview screen" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> seb128: right
<seb128> didrocks, thanks for confirming my bug report ;-)
<didrocks> seb128: not sure I'll confirm, just to annoy you :p
<didrocks> seb128: thanks for opening it!
<seb128> roooh
<didrocks> pstolowski: ^
<seb128> yw ;-)
<seb128> didrocks, so for the record, I didn't stop using it :p
<didrocks> seb128: I can see that! :)
<pstolowski> didrocks, seb128: right. I suspect this applies to 12.10 and 13.04 as well, let me check
<didrocks> pstolowski: well, 12.10 is less impacted as the preview isn't the default on single click
<mzanetti> Saviq: is this what we want now? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/phablet-narrowMode/+merge/167552
<seb128> pstolowski, well, left click was "run" in those version
<didrocks> but yeah, should impact there as well
<pstolowski> seb128: sure. now double-click is run ;)
<seb128> btw is there any shortcut to run instead of opening the preview?
<seb128> oh, double click
<seb128> I tried middle and right click
<didrocks> (pstolowski: you won an assignement)
<didrocks> a lot of people don't realize about the double-click
<didrocks> see the french forum :p
<seb128> it could be nice to add middle click
<didrocks> seb128: +1
<pstolowski> didrocks: I know, I know. I've read on omg or somewhere else it's considered a bug
 * sil2100 hates the double-click to run
<pstolowski> I'll let design team handle these discussions ;)
<sil2100> I'm a hater, I know
<didrocks> pstolowski: sure, I just think we should have alt + F2 be coherent at least :)
<didrocks> sil2100: you really are! :)
<pstolowski> didrocks: no disagreement on this :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: did you get to repro the crash on the phone?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't get to it yet
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will be there in 5
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, found the problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah good
<tsdgeos> Saviq: run_on_device rsync is not removing the old ListViewWithPageHeader.qml and confusing the hell of everything
<tsdgeos> now i just need to found why everything is empty! :S
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we should add --delete
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno, do we? :)
<mzanetti> ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, narrowMode
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's you who proposed that, I'm good either way
<tsdgeos> Saviq: --delete doesn't seem the best thing, need to compile everything again :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, --exclude builddir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<Saviq> -mzanetti
<Saviq> tsdgeos, seems to work fine here
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually I proposed something different. I proposed to fix the issue properly but neither design nor Michael seem to want to address this issue right now so he came up with this workaround. Hence the question if you're fine with that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the swiping velocity is limited, right?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> shouldn't
<tsdgeos> brrr
<tsdgeos> go to the music one
<tsdgeos> it'll break crazy :-/
<mzanetti> Saviq: anyways... I'll approve it for now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, works fine...
<Saviq> mzanetti, if it solves a problem, do
<tsdgeos> Saviq: scroll to the end, then drag a lot to the top and release
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not seeing anything wrong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and if you want to see why the clipListView - go to videos, drag so that Les Miserables is barely visible, and tap on them
<tsdgeos> it jumps to the previous "category" here
<tsdgeos> wonder why you don't see it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah yeah, just got the jump
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it also seems to stick to the top when I show the carousel just a bit
<tsdgeos> Saviq: meaning you can't scroll down? i think that has to do with the jump and the list getting confused at how height it is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can, it just jumps to the top
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> well, let me fix the one i can repro first
<tsdgeos> and then fix yours :D
<Saviq> :)
<tsdgeos> and yes
<tsdgeos> somehow the speed seems "weird"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#maximumFlickVelocity-prop
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, but we weren't setting before nor now
<tsdgeos> so should not have changed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I believe we were
<Saviq> /are
<Saviq> tsdgeos, LVWPH.qml:56
<Saviq> 156
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> :D
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, so, did you look at the platform stack? is it good for me to look at the packaging change?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i fixed the jumpiness at the bottom, can you tell me how to reproduce the problem you mentioned with the carousel?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, drag all the way down, drag back up so that just a bit of the carousel is visible, release
<Saviq> tsdgeos, for me it made it jump to the top
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try with the new fix, maybe it also makes a difference?
<tsdgeos> can't repro
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, will do
<seb128> MacSlow, hey
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dude, you broke git-bzr-ng with the ++ in your branch name ;)
<tsdgeos> :D
<greyback> hah!
<tsdgeos> could be worse
<tsdgeos> yesterday there was a cve on subversion on repos being destroyed because of newlines in the filenames :D
<Saviq> nice
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, can't reproduce
<tsdgeos> cool :-)
<MacSlow> seb128, hey seb
<seb128> MacSlow, hey, how are you?
<MacSlow> seb128, busy as usual :)
<seb128> MacSlow, quick notify-osd question, can Bubble objects have a refcount > 1 ?
<MacSlow> seb128, they should not iirc
<seb128> MacSlow, stack_allocate_slot() has a
<seb128> 	if (stack_is_slot_vacant (self, slot))
<seb128> 		self->slots[slot] = BUBBLE (g_object_ref ((gpointer) bubble));
<seb128> so I was wondering
<MacSlow> seb128, oh... that slot-allocation stuff...
<Mirv> didrocks: hmm, I reviewed sil2100's packaging, but I understood he'd be doing the configuration changes if you now mean adding the new packages to the stack?
<didrocks> Mirv: no, I mean about the platform stack :)
<Mirv> the platform stack itself was fine, pending on the QA stack only, although now I can't seem to be able to connect to jenins
<didrocks> Mirv: hum, I can connect here
<didrocks> Mirv: I'm seeing a packaging change due to powerd new package
<seb128> MacSlow, that code seems complex... I was just trying the segfault which is happening for quite some users since saucy, the issue is that IS_OBJECT on an unrefed object segfaults ... and stack_layout() unref an object without setting the pointer to NULL
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, I can't for some reason or another. but you asked if it's good for you to look at, yes feel free to look at :) but if something needs to be done to powerd, just tell me what
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's some slight hiccups when the delegates are created, otherwise it's working great
<didrocks> Mirv: no, it seems good to me, the packaging change as well. If you can't access to it, mind if I publish for you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i noticed that too :-/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wonder where it's coming from since i'm supposed to be generating them async
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure we'll be able to do anything
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it might be IO, even
<Mirv> didrocks: yes, please, and thanks!
<didrocks> Mirv: doing :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to work on getting the section headers up and running first
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/python-upa/packaging_review/+merge/168393
<tsdgeos> and then we can have a look at that
<sil2100> Mirv, didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/autopilot/get_manual_version_to_trunk/+merge/168385
<sil2100> Reviews please!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, of course
 * didrocks lets Mirv doing that, I'll rereview when newing python-upa :)
<Mirv> sil2100: ok, will do
<didrocks> sil2100: though, don't downgrade the dep on the second on
<didrocks> sil2100: just backport the changelod I guess to unblock the stack
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I'll revert your switch then
<sil2100> Leaving the changelog entry intact
<didrocks> right :)
<didrocks> it's just a nasty workaround to not have autopilot stuck in -proposed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, merge with trunk, there's a conflict
<sil2100> didrocks, Mirv: updated
<didrocks> thx
<MacSlow> seb128, I'd need to dig myself in there again to remember all of it...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<tsdgeos> need to restart the session, everything is borked, can't even alt+f4
<seb128> MacSlow, hum, k
<seb128> MacSlow, Trevinho: I've added details to https://bugs.launchpad.net/notify-osd/+bug/1189281 ... is there a chance any of you could look at it? the issue is "simply" that we need to set bubble = NULL after the g_object_unref when the refcount reachs 0 ... not sure how to do the "if ref reachs 0" though, would be easier if bubbles were not refcounted over 1...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1189281 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "notify-osd sefaults in bubble_get_id() trying to access an unrefed object" [High,Confirmed]
<MacSlow> seb128, one can't easily query the ref-count...
<seb128> MacSlow, right, which is why I'm dropping the ball, I don't understand the notify-osd memory handling well enough and I don't want to spend a day on it
<Saviq> paulliu, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.raring.i18n-updates/+merge/168397 please :)
<greyback> Top-edge swipe on lock-screen is supposed to be able to open the indicator menus, right?
<paulliu> Saviq: ok..wait
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Cimi> who can test my branch with alltests not running unity?
<Cimi> this thing keeps crashing in saucy
<sil2100> didrocks: the 2 HUD failures that we have are regressions, but I think we're being hit by that since a longer time
<mzanetti> greyback: ping
<greyback> mzanetti: pong
<mzanetti> greyback: I'm testing your branch
<mzanetti> greyback: have a weird issue
<greyback> mzanetti: go on
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so pinging ted once he's around?
<mzanetti> greyback: open the phone-app, then open the notes-app. Edit a note.
<mzanetti> greyback: finish editing a note (OSK hides again)
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, I'm looking for the bug for that one, as I think I filled one before
<mzanetti> greyback: now swipe from the right
<Cimi> seb128, I still have bug 1181717
<ubot5> bug 1181717 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref() from unity::bamf::Application::~Application()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181717
<greyback> mzanetti: ok gimme a minute to set up phone
<Cimi> in saucy
<seb128> Cimi, talk to Trevinho
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<Cimi> andyrock, hey andrea
<Cimi> I still have bug 1181717
<ubot5> bug 1181717 in unity (Ubuntu Raring) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in g_object_unref() from unity::bamf::Application::~Application()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1181717
<andyrock> do you have the bt?
<andyrock> can be a different crash
<Cimi> 7.0.0daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1
<Cimi> I will try to give you a bt
<andyrock> Cimi, thx
<Trevinho> Cimi, seb128: really? are you on trunk?
<seb128> Trevinho, I'm not having the issue, don't look at me ;-)
<Trevinho> seb128: hehe, ok
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: is there any chance one of you could look at the notify-osd unref issue I pointed earlier?
<Saviq> mzanetti, reviewed launcher API
<Trevinho> seb128: I've prepared again the MR for gdbus https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/libbamf-gdbus-round2
<andyrock> seb128, maybe i was offline
<seb128> Trevinho, great
<seb128> andyrock,
<mzanetti> Saviq: thanks...
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you drop ~mzanetti/unity-api/launcher or at least mark it abandoned?
<andyrock> seb128, can you post the link again?
<Trevinho> seb128: I've reverted the change that caused the crash as well, do I need distro ok or upstream?
<Saviq> mzanetti, since we've moved it to ~unity-team
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<seb128> Trevinho, upstream is fine
<Cimi> andyrock, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751417/
<Trevinho> seb128: ok
<Cimi> Trevinho, ^
<Cimi> 7.0.0daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1
<Trevinho> Cimi: on trunk?
<Cimi> 7.0.0daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1
<Cimi> it happens running make alltests in my project
<Cimi> like, everytime
<andyrock> Cimi, I can give a look but it can takes a couple of hours/days/weeks  ;)
<Trevinho> mhr3: is really that expensive to use g_object_add_weak_pointer? Not that is a solution, at all... But looking at gobject code it doesn't look so much...
<Saviq> dednick, is it right we cut the diff from over 6k down to 4k for the indicators?
 * Cimi installs KDE
 * Trevinho slaps Cimi
<Cimi> Trevinho, it's weeks I'm losing time because unity and bamf crash, I have work to do
<dednick> Saviq: ? as far as i see, it's 8k
<Trevinho> Cimi: indeed, but it's quite weird,...
<Saviq> dednick, right
<seb128> Trevinho, andyrock: the notify-osd issue is bug #1189281, I did a summary of the problem on the bug, it's basically a variable that is g_object_unref() then code which does IS_OBJECT() on it, which segfaults with the new glib ... not sure we can set it to NULL after unref though since the ref count seem to go > 1 so it only needs to be = NULL if it goes to 0
<ubot5> bug 1189281 in notify-osd (Ubuntu) "notify-osd sefaults in bubble_get_id() trying to access an unrefed object" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189281
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, I read that...
<Cimi> Trevinho, if you want to reproduce it, pick up  lp:~cimi/indicators-client/system-components
<Cimi> Trevinho, mkdir build
<Cimi> cmake ..
<Trevinho> Cimi: ok, thanks.. .I was about to ask that
<Cimi> make alltests
<Cimi> after a couple of tests it segfaults
<Cimi> (couple can be 6-7)
<Cimi> it's a race, we know it, so it's not like 100% happening
<Cimi> here happens 100% of the time though, but randomly
<Saviq> dednick, ah, from 9k lines - still, almost 10% down is good :)
<Saviq> dednick, /me tries to review
<dednick> Saviq: have fun :) I added some comments for a bit of help
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, saw that
<andyrock> Trevinho, maybe this time the problem is in PanelMenuView...
<Trevinho> andyrock: mhmh... it could be, but I think it's managing things correctly...
<Trevinho> andyrock: that code should be ported to BamfApplicationManager though
<andyrock> Trevinho, can you check better? :D
<Trevinho> k
<andyrock> Trevinho, I'll give a look too
<greyback> Anyone else suspect ninja is causing a slower build on the device?
<Saviq> greyback, there was a missing -j$NUM_JOBS in build
<greyback> mzanetti: what is the bug? I don't see anything wrong
<Saviq> greyback, but should be fine now
<greyback> Saviq: ok, will pull
<mzanetti> greyback: it just switches between notes-app and notes-app
<mzanetti> greyback: the phone-app gets lost in the app stack somehow
<Saviq> mzanetti, notes-app is special
<greyback> mzanetti: not reproing here :(
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it does something weird
<mzanetti> hmm... ok... can't reproduce this with todays stock image here
<Saviq> mzanetti, it shows up twice in running apps, for example
<greyback> mzanetti: this on phone or desktop>
<mzanetti> greyback: phone
<Saviq> mzanetti, it feels like Notes opens two surfaces initially, this might make the wm confused
<greyback> mzanetti: I'll try a clean reflash and install my build and check it out.
<paulliu> Saviq: build failed on jenkins https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.raring.i18n-updates/+merge/168397
<Saviq> paulliu, yes, the job shouldn't eve run
<Saviq> even run
<Saviq> paulliu, that branch is in manual merge mode now
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, I'll take care of that when sergiusens comes online
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<andyrock> Cimi, i get a qt5 error running cmake
<andyrock> Cimi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5751489/
<greyback> andyrock: you're probably missing "qtdeclarative5-dev"
<greyback> andyrock: if you're building unity8, use first the "build" and then the "run" script
<andyrock> greyback, ok thank but I'm not building unity8
<greyback> andyrock: ah ok
<dandrader> my desktop is completely broken after upgrading to saucy (typing from my laptop). even the greeter if f**d up
<dandrader> s/if/is
<dandrader> what's the easiest way to get some kind of working desktop?
<paulliu> dandrader: install another desktop environment. And switch to it when login?
<Saviq> dandrader, greeter?
<Saviq> dandrader, mine is mostly usable
<dandrader> my greeter is missing icons, etc. but yeah, I could say "mostly usable"
<dandrader> as I can log in from it
<dandrader> I was going for a saucy chroot but g_settings_new was crashing when running unity8 inside it
<dandrader> So I just gave up and upgraded
<mhr3> Trevinho, it is expensive because each gobject wrapper instance will be calling both add_weak_ref and remove_weak_ref
<mterry> Saviq, thanks for porting my narrowMode branch to unity/8.0
<Saviq> mterry, :P
<Saviq> mterry, you owe me a beer for that!
<Saviq> the diff was so big
<mterry> I'll buy you a tiny beer
<mterry> Little thimblefull
<Saviq> ;D
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's the best way to check from another Qml file if a transition is being performed?
<nic-doffay> Not just on startup...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just bind to it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or, slightly better
<Saviq> nic-doffay, property alias rotating: helper.rotating in Shell.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then shell.rotating
<nic-doffay> ok Saviq how do I perform a state change on a variable change then?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, either use states: [ State { when: shell.rotating }, State { when: !shell.rotating } ]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or state: shell.rotating ? "rotating" : "static"; states: [ State { name: "rotating" }, State { name: "static" } ]
<Saviq> nic-doffay, note, it's pseudo-code, again
<nic-doffay> Saviq,  cool, the first seems more plausible.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, make sure to read through http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-statesanimations-animations.html
<tsdgeos> Saviq: greyback:n ic-doffay
<tsdgeos> standup?
<greyback> tsdgeos: in other meeting, have to miss it
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, launching mumble now
<greyback> mzanetti: yep reproduced, will fix
<mzanetti> greyback: \o/
<mzanetti> greyback: standup first
<mzanetti> oh.. soryy
<Saviq> aaargh why don't I get pings about the standup anymore
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did ping you :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I meant from the calendar ;)
<jibel> I cannot finish any autopilot run of unity testsuite on saucy desktop, dbus systematically hangs at some point, I filed bug 1189475
<ubot5> bug 1189475 in unity (Ubuntu) "dbus stops responding during autopilot tests" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1189475
<jibel> didrocks, ^
<sil2100> didrocks: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/fix_indicators/+merge/168450
 * Saviq tries a btrfs snapshot to upgrade unity :F
<didrocks> mhr3: I think this is the dbs hang we are fighting ^
<didrocks> sil2100: I wonder how that passed on Friday, any idea?
<mhr3> didrocks, didn't you say it was caused by hud eating all memory?
<didrocks> mhr3: we thought it was the cause, but apparently this one was saucy only
<didrocks> mhr3: mind having a look with jibel?
<mhr3> just a sec about to jump on a hangout
<didrocks> don't fall :)
<sil2100> didrocks: hm, not sure now, since currently when having appmenu-gtk listed in the packages lists, it actually wants to take and install unity-gtk2-module's dependencies (i.e. libunity-gtk2-parser0) instead, as unity-gtk2-module provides appmenu-gtk
<sil2100> didrocks: maybe last week appmenu-gtk had something to release?
<sil2100> Anyway, I'm pretty sure we don't need appmenu-gtk in the package list anymore
<sil2100> It's only confusing things, having u-g-m for gtk3 and appmenu-gtk for gtk2, duh
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure, anyway, yeah :)
<didrocks> sil2100: mind redeploying with it once merged?
<sil2100> didrocks: sure - since there are no new packages, no archive-admin ping is required, right?
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed :)
<mterry> kdub, hello!  Did you ever look at my libhybris patch for the nexus7 shm issue?  (upstream pull 49 I believe)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the dash and panel aren't being turned invisible, mind taking a look at my shell code and recommending a method to trace the values? https://pastebin.canonical.com/92442/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, in particular around line 180.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, did you check that there are no states defined in Dash.qml already?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah I did, there are none.
<Doug_> hello
<Saviq> mzanetti, see README for < > vs. " " for includes
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't matter if its in the readme or not... and there is no point in discussing over every single point. I hope my message is clear... there is a point where "guidelines" are not helping any more
<mzanetti> and I think we're over that point in that repo
<Saviq> mzanetti, WTYM "there's no point discussing over every single point"?
<Saviq> mzanetti, isn't that why you wrote it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, shall we just ignore it?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... not really
<mzanetti> Saviq: I mean... there are pros and cons for every point... what I mean is, that its too much if you sum all that up
<mzanetti> I do see pro's for each of that guideline too, but all of those guidelines combined make it a pain
<Saviq> mzanetti, thing is it's not set in stone
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I agree with some of your points
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if we want to do something about it, now's the f*** time, as O-Ren Ishii would put it
<mzanetti> Saviq: so yes. If you want to discuss every point with me, I'm happy to give my opinion. But if you both agree you want to have it that way, there's no point in trying to convince me over each guideline... thats what I meant with "there's no point discussing over every single point"
<Saviq> mzanetti, sure, but there's some there that we haven't agreed upon or discussed, even, since the problem scope is slightly different
<Saviq> mzanetti, and you've touched some of those
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, that's also one thing I think that led to this. there are some guidelines that were defined for a single project and now pushed to all other projects, wheter it makes sense for that target project or not
<MacSlow> Saviq, which external plugin, could act as an example for the needed cmake/install-pieces
<Saviq> MacSlow, the UI toolkit, for one
<Saviq> MacSlow, or dee-qt
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok thx
<Saviq> MacSlow, but what's there in unity-api is 90% of what you need
<Saviq> MacSlow, the only missing thing is the installation part, which you can take from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee-qt/trunk/view/head:/modules/Dee/CMakeLists.txt
<MacSlow> ok
<mzanetti> Saviq: so please let me know if you would like to have my opinion on some specific guidelines.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, I will reply to your comment
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. I'll do some review in the meantime
<Saviq> mzanetti, but those that are there in README or in lp:canonical....guidelines I'm not in the power of discussing
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, other than saying "we're going for Qt style for Qt code"
<Saviq> mzanetti, where it doesn't conflict
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then there's a slew of QML guidelines to be made
<Saviq> mzanetti, for this and other projects
<didrocks> fginther: hey, small question: is https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-copyright/+merge/168429 building? (I see not CI message either)
<Saviq> mzanetti, the lack of which is far worse than having them controversial
<mzanetti> yeah... but keep in mind... guidelines are only useful as long as they help you. once they start restricting you they're actually contraproductive
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's a balance to be made, for sure
<mzanetti> ^^ those are the words I should have been using directly from the beginning :D
<mzanetti> the balance thing
<fginther> didrocks, looking
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it appears that the state isn't changed when the rotating variable changes.
<fginther> didrocks, yes, it is building. There has been a spike in MPs that are causing the -app projects to back up a bit
<mzanetti> Saviq: how do you clone the repo using git? do you use a local git-bzr bridge or does launchpad have some unofficial git api?
<didrocks> fginther: perfect, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-settings-components
<Cimi> ok tests are no longer failing for races now...
<Saviq> Cimi, did we need a new team for this? ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, maintainer should be ~pspmteam
<Saviq> Cimi, and why LGPL license? GPL should be just fine?
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's alive :)
<Saviq> pstolowski, just managed to get to it and build everything - it's looking good
<pstolowski> Saviq: awesome :). shall I read through backlog, or it's all I need to know?
<pstolowski> Saviq: coolio
<Saviq> pstolowski, for now that's all
<Saviq> pstolowski, but bear in mind we should not regress, so we'll probably need the mock home and apps scopes before we can merge this
<pstolowski> Saviq: can we meet in 1-2 days (mhr3 would attend as well) to discuss the API and what's missing
<Saviq> pstolowski, sure, I'm going for a review of your branch now
<Saviq> pstolowski, also, I'm wondering if we should have separate dconf keys for desktop and touch scopes lists, at least
 * greyback bbiab
<mhr3> Saviq, the question of what should be separate for phone and desktop is exploding these days
<Saviq> mhr3, I know
<pstolowski> Saviq: when it comes to apps, I believe all we need is to land James' app branch; btw, did he ping you today?
<Saviq> pstolowski, nope
<Saviq> pstolowski, thing is, we don't have zeitgeist nor software center on the phone (yet) - or have them modified to e.g. filter for touch-apps
<pstolowski> Saviq: about home - hmm, shouldn't we switch to the real home scope instead and start from there, rather than investing time in mocking home?
<Saviq> pstolowski, sure, for Home we should be able to just use data from the other scopes
<Saviq> pstolowski, so, apps
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sorry about the delay - for the states - make sure name: is defined on all of the states
<Saviq> nic-doffay, they probably don't work without a name:
<nic-doffay> Saviq, the one is.
<nic-doffay> Both have names too.
<Cimi> Saviq, new team so I can add unity and ubuntu ui guys?
<Saviq> Cimi, well, yeah, ok, it just feels slightly overkill to have a separate team there
<Cimi> Saviq, what do I do then? unity team?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's good, after all teams are also there so that LP spam goes to the right people
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Component.onCompleted: helper.state = "rotating" what's that?
<Cimi> Saviq, on the question for the license
<Cimi> Saviq, I used what ubuntu-ui-toolkit is using
<Saviq> Cimi, interesting
<nic-doffay> Saviq, trying to trigger a state change onCompleted for testing.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but the helper doesn't have a state
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or at least not such
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you probably want to set your own state
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not helper's
<pstolowski> Saviq: so back to apps - I assume app lens updated with latest API changes (the branch from James) + yours dedicated apps qml  is all that's currently needed?
<Saviq> pstolowski, even if James's apps lens works fine on desktop, there's no zeitgeist on the phone (or anything that would feed data to it ATM)
<Saviq> pstolowski, so recent apps is broken (are there recent apps in James's branch?)
<Saviq> pstolowski, actually they're "Frequent Apps" on phone...
<Saviq> but I'm good with recent
<pstolowski> Saviq: so apps lens on the phone is currently all mocked up?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yes, only the Installed category is used
<Saviq> pstolowski, "Available for download" - we don't have an app store... so no way to download apps to download...
<Saviq> or display them at all
<Saviq> pstolowski, but we should be able to have a mock subscope for a real apps scope, right?
<Saviq> pstolowski, so that we can feed the Frequent and Available categories from a mock scope?
<pstolowski> Saviq: apps is not a master scope at the moment, so we would need to have a master first, and then make apps & a mocked one its subscopes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, further interesting things. on ./run my alias in OrientationHelper is false as it should be. However on ./run_on_device it's undefined.
<Saviq> pstolowski, right, I'd say initially we should probably just go to as close as we had it for the old lenses
<pstolowski> Saviq: or we can apply your custom apps qml on top of real apps, or am I missing something?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah exaclty
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'm thinking let's apply the custom qmls on top of both Home and Apps for now
<Saviq> pstolowski, and replace things as we go
<Saviq> incrementally when ready
<om26er> so what changed in Unity that now chromium does not show its menus in the Unity menubar ?
<pstolowski> Saviq: agreed. not sure about what that means for Home qml yet, though
<Saviq> pstolowski, investigating
<Saviq> pstolowski, the only thing we need is somehow get to the results from the other scopes
<Saviq> pstolowski, should be relatively easy
<pstolowski> Saviq: yeah. that's something home scope does transparently. no more special global models etc.
<pstolowski> Saviq: we just need to make sure those scopes are always searched by home scope (we have dconf keys for this)
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah I understand, that's great - and good as the end result
<Saviq> pstolowski, we unfortunately just need something for the mean time
<Saviq> pstolowski, where we don't actually have the scopes
<pstolowski> Saviq: understood
<Saviq> pstolowski, I'll come up with something during the review, I hope
<Saviq> pstolowski, as I don't yet fully understand what's changed
<pstolowski> Saviq: sure. 90% of the change is s/lens/scope, removal of global model/result count, minor changes in callback signatures and changed schema of search results model
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, I'm hopeful it's not gonna be difficult
<pstolowski> Saviq: and major effort was to integrate all this with demo assets and mock lenses :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i checked and https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.carousel-listview/+merge/167713 has the same code i had for my carousel-listview crashes, want me to approve or wait for Cimi's review?
<Saviq> pstolowski, yeah, I know, that's unfortunate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I say let's merge, if Cimi comes back with something we can merge later
<tsdgeos> done
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos you can merge if you tested
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought of testing it then I lost time with KDE Installation
<Cimi> now I'm with KDE and works fine, no crashes
<jbicha> do you have something like http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/ but for Unity-related MPs?
<Cimi> Saviq, can I have someone to start reviewing?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll have a look at qml theming
<Saviq> Cimi, reviewing the QML components, you mean?
<Saviq> s/QML/system/
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> lp:ubuntu-settings-components
<nic-doffay> Anyone familiar with UbuntuAnimation here?
<nic-doffay> Does it exist any more?
<Cimi> like, first comments on what's wrong
<Cimi> it's WIP still
<Cimi> feel free to add crap on the TODO, better
<nic-doffay> greyback, up for a small review for the ui-toolkit?
<nic-doffay> one line
<greyback> nic-doffay: I /can/, but isn't there a ui-toolkit person who can do it too?
<nic-doffay> greyback, possibly waiting for a response in the sdk chan.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there should be more lines - you need to document the property
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and advertise it in the CHANGES file
<nic-doffay> Saviq, kk
<greyback> nic-doffay: ok, I can have a look
<mhr3> Saviq, still here?
<nic-doffay> greyback, ta but I have someone from #sdk who volunteered!
<mhr3> meh, tomorrow is also a day...
<greyback> nic-doffay: coolio
<didrocks> fginther: maybe another random issue? https://code.launchpad.net/~amanzi-team/camera-app/camera-app-copyright/+merge/168429
<Saviq> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> Saviq, did pawel create a meeting for the chat we wanted to have about the qml apis?
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't think he did yet, but he did mention that he will
<mhr3> Saviq, k, i'll bug him tomorrow to make one, you know - no calendar event, no meeting :P
<mhr3> i think it'll be best after the planning meeting
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-11
<mterry> kdub, poke about libhybris
<kdub> hello mterry i did run it just now on my nexus 7, seems to work when you force the fallback mode
<mterry> kdub, awesome!  So no objection to a saucy upload?
<kdub> well, not from me... but I'm not sure what the hybris landing requirements are exactly :)
<kdub> the n7 hwc hal doesnt hybrisize well, but the rest of the driver looked ok
<mzanetti> greyback: hey
<greyback> mzanetti: hey ho
<mzanetti> greyback: is your branch to be reviewed or you still fighting the notes-app?
<greyback> mzanetti: still fighting
<mzanetti> greyback: ok. ping me when you want it reviewed
<greyback> mzanetti: will do
<nic-doffay> Saviq, as soon as my sdk branch lands I'll have the orientation unity branch up for review.
<nic-doffay> It's been approved so it should be shortly.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ok cool, did the performance improve when you applied those tweaks?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sadly not.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, means there's probably more to be done
<nic-doffay> Saviq, agreed.
<nic-doffay> The review atm is a work in progress.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<nic-doffay> If you wouldn't mind just leaving your comments then I'll get to them.
<seb128> MacSlow, hey
<MacSlow> seb128, hey there
<seb128> MacSlow, hey, how are you?
<seb128> MacSlow, did you see https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/notify-osd/fix-1189281/+merge/168550 ? can you review/approve it if you are happy with it? that fixes the segfault in saucy
<MacSlow> seb128, looking at Jenkins' console output...
<seb128> MacSlow, the builds are fine, it has coverity errors but that's not new and it's complaining about the missing commit message
<seb128> MacSlow, I've tested that patch locally and confirmed it fixes the segfault if that's worth anything
<MacSlow> seb128, the change itself looks ok... I just wonder if it passes "make check"
<seb128> MacSlow, it does locally here
<Saviq> nic-doffay, please don't self-approve
<sil2100> larsu: ping
<Saviq> nic-doffay, especially since CI failed
<nic-doffay> Saviq, k
<nic-doffay> Saviq, who else should I get to review the branch?
<MacSlow> seb128, on my Saucy machine it does not... looking into it
<seb128> MacSlow, what is wrong?
<MacSlow> seb128, make check just hangs there after the second line of "make check-TESTS"
<seb128> MacSlow, it took like 30s here and I started getting notifications
<MacSlow> seb128, that doesn't happen on raring
<seb128> MacSlow, does it happen on saucy before lars' patch?
<MacSlow> seb128, just trying
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, did you read michi's answer? it's a lot of what I would write
<mzanetti> Saviq: half way through. got distracted but will continue reading now
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just have some things to add re: potential style exception for obviously-Qt code and some QML things that I will send to discuss on the ML
<MacSlow> seb128, ah... well then... this 30 sec period happens with and without Lars' patch on saucy... still odd
<MacSlow> seb128, but I'm ok with the patch
<seb128> MacSlow, thanks, can you ack it with a commit message then please? ;-)
<MacSlow> seb128, what about the coverity-failure?
<seb128> MacSlow, those are not new either, we should fix it but not block the segfault fix on that imho
<MacSlow> ko
<MacSlow> ok
<MacSlow> seb128, I'll set the status to "Approved" manually to speed things up
<seb128> MacSlow, I just did it
<seb128> MacSlow, you have to set it manually anyway, jenkins doesn't do that for you
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that branch should be landing now. Bug in launchpad was causing jenkins to fail.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, saw it
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, any tips on reproducing a segv that jenkins gets, on your local machine? In theory a raring pbuilder would be enough, no?
<mzanetti> greyback: yes... probably ptest is the easiest way
<greyback> mzanetti: ok thanks
<mzanetti> greyback: when executing qmluitests?
<greyback> mzanetti: yeah
<sil2100> bregma, dednick: hi!
<greyback> mzanetti: my StageManager tests segv, apparantly before even managing to run one test. I'm not sure why
<sil2100> bregma, dednick: can you take a look at the recent unity failures in jenkins?
<sil2100> It's over the threshold right now...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, in the mean time any idea why you think the orientation is so slow? So I can work on making it quicker.
<sil2100> Trevinho: ^
<dednick> sil2100: yo
<Saviq> nic-doffay, as I said, everything is being laid out again on every frame
<dednick> sil2100: can you post a link?
<dednick> sil2100: bregma probably wont be on for awhile
<Saviq> nic-doffay, because the width/height changes
<sil2100> dednick: pasted
<sil2100> Ok, I go lie down now for sure
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so we need to be smart and do some tricks
<dednick> sil2100: looks pretty bawked across the board there.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I'd need a deeper look, but first of all: nothing that's not on screen (e.g. the dash when there's an app focused or the phone is locked) should animate
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's why you added the property on OrientationHelper
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so that you can do some smart things while rotating
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I don't have ready-made answers, though
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's probably going to be a combination of changing anchors, layering and visibility that will be the solution
<Saviq> nic-doffay, for example, the panel and launcher should probably not even be inside the Helper
<dednick> sil2100: dash failures seem to be caused by 'super' not showing dash. Same with hud not shoing with 'alt'.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and instead they should go offscreen and hide, wait for the rotation to finish, and come back on screen then (the launcher should stay out, too)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but we won't get there in a single go, most probably
<dednick> sil2100: but have no idea if that's a random failure of keymappings or a new saucy issue.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we'll go with something initially and then expand on it later
<nic-doffay> Saviq, wouldn't making it invisible accomplish the same thing as putting them off screen?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not visually
<Saviq> nic-doffay, IMO the best visual experience would be to slide them out
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then make invisible
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah right, I assumed it was just for speed.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, from the left?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, make them invisible then slide them out after?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then rotate/re-anchor when rotating = false, make visible and slide the panel back in
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you make them invisible first then they'd just disappear in a single frame, we need an animation
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah. So basically: Step 1 - trigger slide out animation on panel and launcher. Step 2 - rotate/re-anchor when panel and launcher have finished animation. Step 3 - trigger slide in animation on panel and launcher once rotation is done.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 2 - rotate/re-anchor when OrientationHelper.rotating becomes false
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 3 - only slide the panel in, not the launcher
<Saviq> nic-doffay, even if it was on screen, we don't want to bring it back straight away
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah I see you mean rotate/re-anchor the panel and the launcher, correct?
<Saviq> yes
<nic-doffay> gotcha
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm going to start this now. Are there existing animations I should be using?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, they're not fast enough, probably
<Saviq> nic-doffay, actually that made me look
<Saviq> nic-doffay, OrientationHelper doesn't expose the current angle
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/OrientationHelper.qml#L60
<nic-doffay> Saviq, isn't that what it's doing on line 60?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but it's not exposed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the __
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah I see.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you could directly alk to Screen
<Saviq> talk
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but I think it's better to make sure you're in sync with the OrientationHelper
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I agree, the int is there already, might as well use it.
<nic-doffay> So I guess this needs another modification.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, I un-approved https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientation-helper-anim-alias/+merge/168489
<Saviq> nic-doffay, please include it there
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
 * greyback going out for lunch, bbiab
<dednick> Saviq: ping.
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests/1236/console. Is this because haven't got a indicator-client package in debian/control ?
<Saviq> dednick, in debian/*install, rather
<Saviq> dednick, we need indicators-client for autopilot tests, do we?
<dednick> Saviq: yes. at the moment anyway.
<Saviq> dednick, we should probably package it separately
<Saviq> dednick, so we don't install it (nor the /usr/share/indicators files) with unity8
<dednick> Saviq: i thought it was, apparently i'm doing it wrong though
<Saviq> dednick, a completely new package, on which unity8-autopilot depends is probably best
<Saviq> dednick, other than that you need to install plugins/IndicatorsClient somewhere
<Saviq> dednick, although it should be "modules" if there's qml files in there
<Saviq> dednick, plugin == C++ only, import == QML only, module == C++ and QML
<dednick> Saviq: ic
<Saviq> dednick, there's the fake-env package that we might want to use
<Saviq> dednick, but also, we should probably not install anything temporary in /usr/share, we should set XDG_DATA_DIR instead to some custom prefix where we need it
<dednick> Saviq: fake-env?
<Saviq> dednick, there's a unity8-fake-env package
<Saviq> dednick, that includes the LightDM mocks, for example, and which unity8-autopilot depends on
<nic-doffay> Saviq, is it safe to move the entire overlay out the orientationHelper?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what overlay?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but anyway, yes, the OHelper is just a rectangle that rotates with a transition
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so I see no reason why not
<nic-doffay> Saviq,  just to clarify the Item with the overlay id in Shell.qml.
<nic-doffay> None of the components in there are meant to rotate?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, good question
<nic-doffay> just want to check if I'm missing something.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I think the only question there is the hud
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but I think we should be fine with dismissing the hud when you rotate
<Saviq> at least until someone tells us otherwise
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok great.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there should be no reason to animate all the Stages, too
<Saviq> nic-doffay, right now the SideStage app doesn't move anyway
<Saviq> nic-doffay, uh it's tricky on the tablet...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, since the apps don't move, just rotate in-place
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so we suddenly have a BottomStage...
<Saviq> or TopStage, depending on how you look at it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and that's something I don't have an answer for atm
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll see what it looks like.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've moved what I currently can out the Orientation Helper. I'm going to start working on what we discussed earlier then we can have a further look at what more could be done.
<nic-doffay> Sound reasonable?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sure
<dednick> Saviq: so with the IndicatorsClient module, does that need to be in a separate source folder then? ie. not in plugins, or is it just the install folder that should be modules/IndicatorsClient?
<Saviq> dednick, separate source, please
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Trevinho> Cimi: I think I finally found what was wrong in libbamf...
<Trevinho> Cimi: can you give me the bug #?
<Saviq> paulliu, what's the difference between (< 7.80) and (<< 7.80)?
<paulliu> Saviq: < is obsolete. And < means <= IIRC. Better to only use <= or <<
<Saviq> paulliu, good to know, thanks
<larsu> sil2100: hey
<dandrader> mzanetti, ping
<mzanetti> hi dandrader
<dandrader> hi
<dandrader> would you have time to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_directionalDragMinSpeed/+merge/168136
<mzanetti> dandrader: ok. doing that now
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks!
<Saviq> mzanetti, standup
<Saviq> dednick, nic-doffay, standup
<Cimi> lp:ubuntu-settings-components dednick
<greyback> sorry, something gone wrong on my machine, trying to re-join
<mzanetti> Cimi: btw... was my review on the calendar tests helpful? Or do you want me to explain something more in depth?
<Cimi> ohyeah
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have a question for you on the first test
<mzanetti> Cimi: hit me
<Cimi> mzanetti, the others got changes
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't know what to check for the compressed state
<Cimi> mzanetti, the dimension isn't really 6 times
<Cimi> there's padding etc
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah, I see...
<mzanetti> Cimi: is it too complicated to quickly sum up the padding in the test code?
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: something like compare(newHeight, "oldHeight * 6 + spacing * 5")
<Cimi> ah
<Cimi> old height contains padding
<Cimi> so it's not that immediate
<mzanetti> Cimi: sure... I don't have the code here, but you get the idea...
<Cimi> unless you change code just for that
<mzanetti> Cimi: if thats not feasible, I'd probably go for something like this:
<Cimi> which is then useless imho, at this point you don't test at all
<mzanetti> Cimi: verify(newHeight > oldHeight * 5)
<mzanetti> Cimi: so the test verifies that it actually expads... if there are some elements in the expanding area that change visible to true while expanded you could check that too in the test
<Cimi> ah ok
<Cimi> will have it a go
<mzanetti> cool
<mzanetti> whats the minimum battery level to flash the phone?
<sil2100> larsu: heya
<sil2100> larsu: so, we have some HUD bugs that are blocking releases, and tedg was working on those yesterday - he put up 2 merges that need reviewing
<sil2100> larsu: did you take a look at those already?
<dednick> Cimi: have you integrated those components into any of the indicators yet?
<larsu> sil2100: no, I don't usually review hud stuff - I'm not very familiar with the code
<Cimi> dednick, nope
<Cimi> dednick, it's not my task
<Cimi> at the moment
<Cimi> now I am looking into theming
<dednick> Cimi: sure.
<larsu> sil2100: is there noone else that could look at them?
<dednick> Cimi: what you need me to review? pretty much everything there?
<Cimi> dednick, yeah
<Cimi> dednick, it's more an easy review, like having a look and tell me if you don't like things
<sil2100> larsu: hmm, not sure, let me ask pete-woods if he could take a look
<sil2100> pete-woods: ping
<dednick> Cimi: ok. you had the design guys go over it yet? or is that after me?
<Cimi> nope
<sil2100> dednick: ping
<dandrader> Saviq, any estimates as to when unity8 will work normally (with all dashes) in saucy?
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity/+merge/167733
<Saviq> dandrader, so, this or early next week
<sil2100> dednick: so, regarding those unity failures - is that the case for only one test-machine?
<sil2100> dednick: or was that happening on both?
<dednick> sil2100: looks like it was just the intel machine
<dednick> not sure what was happening on the ati box
<sil2100> Still a bit too much, since it's 19 failures on ati
<sil2100> Intel had 22
<sil2100> dednick: from what I see, unity seems a bit broken
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: ping
<Trevinho> sil2100: pong
<sil2100> Are you very busy? ;)
<sil2100> Trevinho, andyrock: since I would need some volunteers to join a quest of regression hunting
<pete-woods> larsu: hi, what's the change you want looking at?
<larsu> pete-woods: I don't know... sil2100 asked me :)
<pete-woods> oh, okay!
<pete-woods> ping sil2100!
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh, then?
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi!
<pete-woods> sil2100: I understand you want a MR looking at or something like that?
<sil2100> Trevinho: since the latest unity test run returned many failures, some seem to be related to hud issues, some to keybindings...
<sil2100> pete-woods: yes ;) Since I think tedg made some hud fixes
<dandrader> mterry, a leftover from yesterday's merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_stageDDACleanup/+merge/168676
<sil2100> pete-woods: I remember you were familiar with the code, yes?
<pete-woods> sil2100: somewhat!
<didrocks> fginther: around?
<sil2100> pete-woods: I see that one of the merges got reviewed and approved already, but the other one:
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/proper-client-names/+merge/168518
<fginther> didrocks, morning
<didrocks> fginther: hey!
<didrocks> fginther: do you have a minute for https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/cupstream2distro-config/python-upa-rename/+merge/168677?
<fginther> didrocks, certainly
<didrocks> fginther: I think you need to redeploy something on your side as well :)
<tedg> pete-woods, Wellark is looking at some, but there's a few.
<sil2100> tedg: hi! Do the two merges fix the issues with 'no results returned' I poked you about yesterday?
<didrocks> thanks!
<pete-woods> sil2100: looks like Wellark beat me to that one
<tedg> sil2100, The bamf-focus-fix one was the core issue, the others were things I found along the way.
<tedg> Stupid BAMF changes.
<tedg> :-)
 * tedg is really excited to drop dbus-glib there
<tedg> Should be *much* fewer BAMF issues in the future.
<sil2100> tedg: \o/ so, once the bamf fix gets merged, you think it's safe to rebuild the hud stack and check the test results again?
<fginther> didrocks, thanks for the heads up, I'll deploy on our side when the merge completes
<didrocks> thanks fginther :)
<tedg> sil2100, Yeah, since there's a few queued to land I'd wait for all of them though :-)
 * didrocks is happy that tests finds real regressions :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, reading through the diff the right edge (Stage) should already use that minSpeed thing, right?
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes
<sil2100> didrocks: those fixes should also resolve some unity problems, although there's still one issue in unity that just irritates me
<mzanetti> dandrader: on the device, if I press the right edge without moving, it behaves weird
<mzanetti> dandrader: it starts moving the app, then it releases the app and grabs it again, resulting in weird flickering
<dandrader> mzanetti, I'll check
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, good hunt! do we have stuff that we should publish (apart from QA where I'm running the build with the renamed component)
<didrocks> ?
<sil2100> didrocks: are we still blocked with apps on the copyright issues?
<didrocks> sil2100: no, everything's merged (same for mediaplayer in the media stack)
<didrocks> sil2100: I removed this morning the "force manual publishing"
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, so I  think we can publish both apps and media, since they're passing nicely anyway - there have only been AP-related issues with those
<mzanetti> mterry: btw. I replied to your comments on the MR regarding the lockscreens
<didrocks> sil2100: so the stack deps on hud/indicators are not blocking and the packaging changes are good?
<sil2100> didrocks: indicators, well, I need to check the vids again, since first it was an jenkins issue and now just some u-g-m things failed
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe you want me to have a second look on the packaging changes?
<mterry> mzanetti, yup, will look again
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll re-check the packages, one moment
<mzanetti> mterry: I don't really see why I should make it complicated and copy/paste the whole test suite just to use the single user backend it the full backend would fit exactly my needs
<mzanetti> s/it/if/
<mterry> mzanetti, well...  I guess I didn't see why there was a has-pin user in full/ anyway.  Since you already have single-full/.  Not a problem per se, just didn't seem necessary, especially since for tablet testing with full/, we wouldn't be showing a PIN pad anyway.  I don't know what you mean by copy/pasting a whole test suite?
<sil2100> didrocks: I only checked gallery-app now, but I already see a small copyright-packaging problem already
<didrocks> oh?
<sil2100> didrocks: the .cmake files in cmake/, some have a different license than GPL-3
<sil2100> didrocks: as they're copyrighted by cmake guys and GPL-2
<mterry> mzanetti, ah I see.  You mean for the passphrase vs pin
<sil2100> More of a nit-pick, but still
<didrocks> sil2100: we don't really care about build systems
<mzanetti> mterry: I run all the test functions twice (by using _data() functions)
<didrocks> sil2100: see my email from this morning on the new components :)
<mzanetti> mterry: and if I would need to run it with different LD_LIBRARY_PATHs I would need to rip it apart
<mzanetti> copy/pasting the test functions
 * sil2100 now read that
<sil2100> Oh, ok
<mterry> mzanetti, so no tests that cover the Shell.qml bit?  It would be good to have an autopilot test maybe?
<mzanetti> mterry: definitely an autopilot thing, however, I don't think that code will stay in shell.qml for long, does it?
<sil2100> Since Mirv was pointing out the cmake/ files so I was fixing those as asked
<sil2100> didrocks: nevermind that then ;)
<mterry> mzanetti, it will move to something similar, a GreeterShell.qml or whatever
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> ok, gallery-app sounds good to me
<mzanetti> mterry: I would suggest once we move the stuff away from unity8 into a real lightdm greeter we get together and write autopilot integration tests for that setup together
<didrocks> sil2100: so you can publish the app stack if there is no issue with the stack dep (just tell me so that I can NEW the apps right away)
<mzanetti> mterry: writing tests with all the shell objectNames etc would need to be replaced anyways in the next step
<mterry> mzanetti, it's not so bad.  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity/8.split/+merge/168688 keeps most of the greeter tests intact
<mterry> mzanetti, the journey for autopilot won't change, we'll just launch a different executable before testing a given test
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, deps look good, I'll publish
<mzanetti> mterry: sure, but its not in Shell.qml any more?
<sil2100> didrocks: will re-check media and publish as well
<mterry> mzanetti, the greeter stuff is pulled into a separate GreeterShell.qml, at least in my branch
<didrocks> sil2100: hum, let me recheck the packaging diff (normally only people with upload rights should ack, but we'll get that fixed for you and Mirv by the end of cycle ;))
<sil2100> didrocks: I'm still a bit inexperienced in that, some things I miss, but slowly getting a hang of it
<didrocks> sil2100: it's just that packaging diff should be check with people with upload rights (it's the contract with the release team)
<sil2100> didrocks: give me a sign if it's green and I publish then ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: just checked it, the packaging diff looks good to me :)
<didrocks> (but feel free to look at it as well and raise questions if any ;))
<sil2100> Sickness calls, brb!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, at the moment the OrientationHelper's states are called whenever the rotation angle changes. This is a core part of the OrientationHelper. Any ideas on how I should get these state changes to trigger after the launcher and the panel, both of which are located in Shell.qml?
<sil2100> Ok, publishing!
<nic-doffay> I mean the animating bit is easy, but there's a lot of code here that has been done without all of this in mind.
<mmrazik> didrocks: quick question regarding adding stuff to daily release -- I'm going to add https://launchpad.net/libusermetrics to the indicators stack (with daily_release: False). Is there any process to make sure you notice new projects and can (eventually) daily_release: True-them?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you mean to delay the OrientationHelper's rotation?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<didrocks> mmrazik: no process, but this week, I'll get everyone looking at what's in the config with daily_release: False
<didrocks> mmrazik: for the future, pings are enough :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: ok
<sil2100> \o/
<didrocks> thanks mmrazik :)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's tricky because it's a part of the SDK and technically it shouldn't be delayed.
<nic-doffay> imo at least
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it could have a configurable delay, though
<Saviq> nic-doffay, 0 by default
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's true. How do you delay states though?
<nic-doffay> At the moment whenever the orientationAngle changes it toStrings to the state.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you don't, you add a PauseAnimation in the transition
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but
<sil2100> didrocks: apps and media stacks are being published, noticed a failure in the QA stack - should I restart it? Is it because of the renaming? (I see it's missing python-ubuntu-platform-api in the prepare step)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, delaying would mean that the app's rotation gets out of sync with the shell rotation
<nic-doffay> Saviq, exactly.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but then if we're talking that the panel should go away anyway
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm mainly worried about the panel going away at the correct time.
<nic-doffay> Not while the rotation is happening.
<nic-doffay> Which is the case atm.
<didrocks> sil2100: oh weird, I redeployed with that
<didrocks> /var/log/upstart/otto-setup.log: E: Package 'python-ubuntu-platform-api' has no installation candidate
<didrocks> sil2100: seems different?
<didrocks> ah, it's armhf only
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess for now, I need to remove it
<didrocks> from the packages to install
<dandrader> Saviq, is run_on_device working fine for you on a freshly-flashed device(with phablet-flash and no /home/phabler/shell dir)?
<Saviq> dandrader, checking
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure if autopilot-touch is armhf only. If not, that can block the migration to -proposed
<didrocks> sil2100: let's keep an eye on it
<dandrader> Saviq, I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5755165/
<sil2100> didrocks: ah, hm, indeed
<didrocks> restarted with "foo"
<Saviq> dandrader, never saw that
<dandrader> :(
<dandrader> Saviq, so all worked fine for you now?
<Saviq> dandrader, just checking, didn't flash yet, just dropped "shell"
<Saviq> dandrader, but it went past that error for me
<Saviq> dandrader, /me flashes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, problem is that even if you delay the OHelper in the shell, the app won't know about it
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so it will rotate regardless
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah. I'm not sure how to get around all of this.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no way around it now, we can't talk to the app about this yet
<dandrader> Saviq, where that build.ninja comes from?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, right for the time being I'll just make the hide animation very quick.
<Saviq> dandrader, ninja is the build system we switched to
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yup, SnapDuration
<nic-doffay> Also, who is an expert on the panel?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dednick
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where is SnapDuration?
<dandrader> Saviq, I mean that file the error is complaining about
<Saviq> nic-doffay, UbuntuAnimation.SnapDuration
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, from Ubuntu.Components
<Saviq> dandrader, it should create it...
<Saviq> dandrader, cmake -G Ninja should
<nic-doffay> Saviq, one more thing. I get loads of reference errors when using UbuntuAnimation.
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, that's likely the problem. cmake is not ther. run_on_device --setup doesn't install it
<nic-doffay> It's probably because it's C++
<Saviq> dandrader, it does, but must've failed somehow
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what do you mean?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's there, doesn't matter if it's C++ or not
<nic-doffay> Saviq, with UbuntuComponents included it gives me a reference error.
<nic-doffay> Whenever I UbuntuAnimation. anything.
<nic-doffay> It works however.
<nic-doffay> which  is perplexing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, can you paste the exact error?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and your toolkit version?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/92548/
<dandrader> Saviq, got it: "E: Unable to find a source package for unity8"
<dandrader> from run_on_device --setup
<nic-doffay> Saviq, where can I find the toolkit version?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, apt-cache policy qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin
<Saviq> dandrader, the most recent run_on_device should use mk-build-deps
<Saviq> dandrader, which just builds a package depending on the build deps from debian/control
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, ok. gonna rebase my branch then
<nic-doffay> Saviq, 0.1.46daily13.06.05.1bzr538saucy0
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, the newest one
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll ignore it for now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, `qmlplugindump Ubuntu.Components 0.1 | grep -i animation` ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and ignore the font complaints
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, rebasing will help
<nic-doffay> Saviq, looks ok to me: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92551/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not sure what's happening, we'll see over the review
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah. that did it. sorry for the noise
<Saviq> dandrader, cheers
<nic-doffay> Saviq, agreed. Should have some additional stuff for commentary soon too.
<Saviq> dandrader, it should be much more robust no
<Saviq> w
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think there's already been a bit of a speed up moving some components out the OH
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, there should be
<dandrader> mzanetti, when you tried out my MP, was it merged with trunk of did you try out the branch directly?
<mzanetti> dandrader: directly your branch
<dandrader> mzanetti, ok
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti I think to be consistent, QML uses "velocity" usually
<Saviq> dandrader, mzanetti, and it's in px/s
<Saviq> or whatever the coordinate system is
<Saviq> mzanetti, dandrader e.g. http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#maximumFlickVelocity-prop
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, so I can safely say that "spacial unit used by QML coordinate system" === "pixels"
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, it's a good enough assumption
<nic-doffay> Saviq, just to double check, the panel itself needs to hide, not just the dropdown on rotation?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, the whole panel
<dednick> Saviq: why would the panel hide? it's always visible.
<Saviq> dednick, only during rotation
<dednick> ah
<Saviq> dednick, so that we don't have to try and sync with the app
<mzanetti> mterry: added autopilot tests for lockscreens
 * mterry hugs mzanetti 
<mterry> mzanetti, hopefully we can get this thing in today
<mzanetti> mterry: I created a new testfile just for lockscreen tests and created 2 szenarios: one for pin, one for passphrase. just testing on phone form factor
<mterry> mzanetti, why was "self.assertThat(pinentryField.text, Eventually(Equals("432")))" necessary?  It's not done in the success mode
<mzanetti> mterry: I just want to make sure that it actually types, and upon recognition of the wrong password it clears the field again
<mzanetti> mterry: without that line there would be the theoretical chance that it's not even typing and hence the test still passing
<mterry> mzanetti, ah...  fair I guess
<mterry> mzanetti, approved!  Thanks man
<mzanetti> mterry: cool :)
<tedg> sil2100, FYI, those branches landed.
<tedg> didrocks, Could we have, on hud failures (as an example), just call "ubuntu-bug hud" or something like that.  So we'd get a bug with all the log files.
<tedg> didrocks, Then we could use the apport hooks for that stuff.
<cyphermox> sil2100: didrocks: does python-ubuntu-platform-api really belong in the QA stack?
<didrocks> cyphermox: yeah, it's done and conceived for being used only for autopilot
<cyphermox> ok
<didrocks> tedg: define the "failure" part? :)
<didrocks> tedg: you mean, autopilot tests failing?
<tedg> didrocks, Yeah
<didrocks> (if so, it's more an autopilot option I guess)
<tedg> didrocks, So who do I harass?  thomi?  :-)
<didrocks> tedg: yeah, or veebers
<didrocks> tedg: I would recommend both :p
 * tedg does jujitsu and gets veebers to harass thomi
<nic-doffay> Saviq, one more glaring issue. The panel leaves a gaping space that's quite visible upon rotation. Any ideas on what I should do to get around this?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I rebased your branch on trunk and its working like a charm now
<mzanetti> dandrader: and wow! feels perfect! great job
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I don't think we can do anything about this, the app will fill that space anyway, when we implement that in qtubuntu
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ok. There's one thing left now. The launcher and the panel still have to rotate.
<nic-doffay> Obviously this isn't happening since I moved them out the OH
<nic-doffay> It's a similar issue to what we spoke about earlier. Since everything happens depending on the rotating variable.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, you need to have states for them that change their anchors and rotation
<nic-doffay> Set the states if they aren't rotating Saviq?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes, after rotating changes back to false, change the anchors and rotation accordingly, without transitions
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and slide back in
<seb128> mhr3, not on #ubuntu-touch?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, should these states live in Shell.qml or the individual Launcher/Panel.qml ?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Shell, as they don't know about the rotation, really (and shouldn't)
<mhr3> seb128, another channel i need to monitor :)
<seb128> mhr3, yeah ;-)
<mzanetti> dandrader|lunch: ok, I'm through with the review. left 2 more comments. rest looks good
<Cantide> where can one find information on the state of unity 8 for the desktop? or is it not yet at a stage which is presentable to the public?
<sil2100> tedg: hmmm, there still seem to be some issues with HUD
<sil2100> But different ones it seems
<sil2100> tedg: I need to go, but could you take a look in your free time? I'll paste the link
<tedg> Free time?  :-)
<sil2100> ...;)
<sil2100> Ok ok, that was a bad joke
<sil2100> Sorry about that :<
<sil2100> ;p
<tedg> I think these are Trevinho's bugs.
<tedg> They're all BAMF warnings.
<tedg> unity <unknown>:0 Unable to fetch children: No such interface 'org.ayatana.bamf.view' on object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application62801462
<Trevinho> tedg: yep... Not really a bug actually.. .It can happen when apps are quickly opened/closed... Also if I'm looking to avoid this as well
<tedg> Trevinho, Would it happen if we ask for the view before the app is realized?  Guessing something like that is happening in the autopilot testing.
<Trevinho> tedg: mh it could be but it's unlikely I think...
<Trevinho> tedg: generally that happens when the app is closed and we try to get something that is not really on bus
<tedg> Trevinho, Seems like it should notify that it is removed from the bus, no?  Then libbamf returns a critical?
<Trevinho> tedg: yes, that happens, but it seems there are some problems on the library that prevents to check this locally... I'll look into that soon, but it shouldn't change the result of that call btw
<tedg> Trevinho, I think the only time we're doing that is on startup in HUD.
<tedg> Trevinho, Basically getting the list of applications, and then the list of windows.
<tedg> Trevinho, So that's why I was thinking it was a race at startup.
<Trevinho> tedg: couldn't be that an app that you cached is actually closed?
<tedg> Trevinho, It could be, but unlikely in the autopilot test because there's only one app.
<mhr3> Saviq, ping?
<mhr3> Saviq, sorry for the late pings recently...
<mhr3> Saviq, any recommended reading for tomorrows meeting?
<mhr3> Saviq, as in a doc that lists all the objects and their properties available to QML?
<olli_> bregma, thanks for the update on the 13.10 BP
 * bregma is whittlin' down his to-do list
<olli> bregma, ping
<bregma> olli, pong
<olli> bregma, sorry...
<olli> I was chatting with pmcgowan about u8 on 13.10
<olli> he suggested to add movie player & the music player app to the list
<olli> and was anticipating some issues around files vs content picking etc
<olli> mind adding the first to the BP (my write rights are gone:)
<olli> and for the 2nd (files)... just wanted to mention it, wasn't sure if this was on your radar
<bregma> olli, done
<olli> bregma, thx!
<Esokrates> hi, are there already plans for dynamic workspace support in unity-next? how concrete are potential plans?
<Esokrates> is design input by the community welcome, or is the design restricted (and there are already exact plans)?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-12
<didrocks> fginther: once you are back: https://code.launchpad.net/~vrruiz/cupstream2distro-config/unity-webapps-qml/+merge/168745/comments/375004 (third time in a week :/)
<Saviq> mhr3, sorry, I didn't get your ping yesterday for some reason
<Saviq> mhr3, did you want some generic list of things available for QML or anything in particular?
<mhr3> Saviq, just what we expose to the shell
<mzanetti> hey, can someone reapprove the last change please, I just fixed a whitespace and renamed the Lockscreen tests to TestLockscreen instead of TestShell. The rest is already approved by mterry: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.pinlock/+merge/167749
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks :)
<Saviq> mhr3, then the headers in lp:unity/8.0/plugins/Unity, probably
<Saviq> mhr3, and historically http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/files/head:/libunity-2d-private/src/
<mhr3> Saviq, cool, thx
<Saviq> mhr3, better yet - pstolowski's new-libunity branch https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity/
<Saviq> mhr3, as that's closer to where we'll be for smart scopes
<pstolowski> mhr3, Saviq: in general, there are wrappers for UnityCore's Scope and Scopes classes, and a wrapper for Categorties model
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/8.revert-focus-steal/+merge/168879
<mzanetti> Saviq: why?
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1178288/comments/4
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1178288 in touch-preview-images "Closing application in dash causes focus on another application" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback^
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, greyback and https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1178288/comments/5
<greyback> Saviq: looking
<mzanetti> greyback: I think you know more about this that I do... I'll leave it to you if you're ok with hat
<greyback> Saviq: ack, yeah didn't realise AP needed that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, there's a bit of a problem with the panel. The Panel component currently has a lot of existing states and specialised code in general. If I manually set the state after rotation is finished it will break a lot of stuff.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and? just wrap it in an Item that has its own states?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, good trick!
<tsdgeos> wow, discovered a weird thing regarding attached properties
<tsdgeos> you can "create" one anywhere :D
<tsdgeos> console.log("LOLO", ListView, Drag);
<tsdgeos> and you'll get a QQuickListViewAttached and a QQuickDragAttached
<greyback> tsdgeos: yep
<greyback> totally seems wrong to me
<tsdgeos> it was a bit confusing to be getting the QQuickListViewAttached when the thing was *not* in a listview
<tsdgeos> s/was/is
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'd like to create another .qml helper so I don't have to repeat the rotation states for both the Launcher and the Panel in the Shell.qml. Where would be the best place to put this since Shell.qml sort of lives alone atm...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, Components/ is fine
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but maybe we could just use the OrientationHelper itself?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and just expand its API to what we need?
<mzanetti> damn... qabstractlistmodel crashes when doing beginMoveRows(oldIndex, oldIndex+1)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that was my first idea.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, my idea about extending the OrientationHelper would mean there would be multiple OrientationHelpers in Shell.qml. That's not an issue is it?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, nope
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you might want to synchronize them with a single "angle" property inside Shell.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what I've done is create a top level angle property in Shell which is based off the "main" OrientationHelper.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, that works
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then you might want to be able to disable the transition in OrientationHelper
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so also exposing orientationTransition.enabled in its API
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what's the best method to disable a transition?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, transition.enabled = false ;)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.0 for the --stacked_on, LP doesn't complain anymore
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and branching works fine
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity/phablet.raring.revert-focus-steal/+merge/168908 please
<tsdgeos> Saviq: awesome!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what did you do?
<tsdgeos> or someone fixed lp?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nothing, you just need the http:// url
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not bzr+ssh/
<tsdgeos> oh :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if you can give a try to the lvpwhc++ branch it should clip fine now + sections
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nice!
<greyback> mzanetti: so I can't reproduce the segv that jenkins is getting (am using pbuilderjenkins). If there's no easy way to grab a coredump from jenkins, I'll have to push "this-might-fix-it" changes and see how it reacts. Any other ideas?
<mzanetti> greyback: one sec
 * greyback moving to office, then lunch, back in an hour
<mzanetti> Saviq: hey, is there a way to make an Item disregard any changes to x and y of their parent?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, parent them to the grandparent
<mzanetti> Saviq: reparenting is not an option :/ it'll trash the Column it is in
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise it's always local coordinates
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's the use case
<Saviq> ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so the problem is this:
<mzanetti> Saviq: have a Column + Repeater
<mzanetti> in the delegate, I have a mousearea and use mousearea.drag.target = delegate
<mzanetti> works fine so far
<mzanetti> then, whenever I move it around I call move() in the model
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're talking reordering items in Launcher, are you?
<mzanetti> still works, but: the moment move is executed, the items coordinates are set again by the column and that causes a flicker before the items adjusts again to the drag.target coordinates
<mzanetti> yes, launcher
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to be able to drag the item out of the Column completely
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<mzanetti> thats not an issue
<Saviq> mzanetti, we can't be the first ones to do drag'n'drop reordering in QML :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, one for sure was unity-2d
<mzanetti> Saviq: hehe... we are sort of :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: everything I found on the web did the move() only onRelease
<mzanetti> Saviq: but I want the other items to move around and indicate the free space where the item can be dropped
<Saviq> mzanetti, I believe that's correct
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/view/head:/shell/launcher/ListViewDragAndDrop.qml
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... if I only call move() onReleased, how would you move the drop indicator around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I would actually remove it from the list and replace by the separator line and/or the placeholder
<Saviq> mzanetti, using the generic platform drag'n'drop
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't think we can do it any other way
<mzanetti> Saviq: whats the generic platform drag'n'drop?
<Saviq> mzanetti, good question ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, there probably isn't anything yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, but for example, when you drag tabs in Firefox or something
<Saviq> mzanetti, or files in nautilus
<mzanetti> right...
<Saviq> mzanetti, it becomes a completely new surface
<Saviq> mzanetti, until it's dropped
<Saviq> mzanetti, but obviously we can't, not before we have it in Mir
<Saviq> mzanetti, please look at how unity-2d did it (it was done all in-qml there)
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you reparent and replace it with a placeholder Item {}, wouldn't that work?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then move that placeholder Item {} ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, until you drop?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I'm doing something like that... but I just thought I ask if there would be some awesome property that would make it disregard anything but the drag.target coords
<greyback> Saviq: you can't drag the icon out of the launcher in unity2d.
<Saviq> greyback, I know
<mzanetti> would save lots of code
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think it would just be temporary anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, as ultimately we need dragging from dash onto launcher and similar
<fginther> didrocks, my apologies
<Saviq> mzanetti, so ultimately we need to support the real platform d'n'd
<Saviq> mzanetti, and the reparent + placeholder approach gets us closer to that, I think
<didrocks> fginther: no worry, just take care in the future, I'm not looking closely to all merges anymore :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I'll try
<Saviq> mzanetti, here's the "real-platform-dnd" support implementation from unity2d
<Saviq> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/trunk/view/head:/libunity-2d-private/src/dragdropevent.h
<Saviq> mzanetti, but it's only been done for the receiving side
<mzanetti> I see
<mzanetti> Saviq: but for now I go with launcher-only, ok?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, since there's no d'n'd support in the platform yet anyway :)
<dednick> is the qmltests crashing anyone elses saucy install?
<dednick> saucy unity i mean
<Saviq> dednick, if it crashes it, then that's probably wrong :)
<Saviq> dednick, I would expect it to not work, since we're trying to use old APIs
<dednick> Saviq: thanks :)
<mhr3> dednick, it's a feature... cause people were wasting too much time running tests :D
<dednick> Saviq: haha. now i need to reboot every time i run them.
<Saviq> dednick, awesome :D
<Saviq> dednick, very productive
<tsdgeos> Saviq: standup?
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: ↑↑
<Saviq> Cimi, standup
<Saviq> Cimi, beat me to it :P
<Saviq> dandrader, I found something silly, when you long-press in a full-screen app (camera, for example), the panel peeks from the top :)
<Saviq> dandrader, happens on the desktop at least, checking on device now
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, it's always been like that if I'm not mistaken
<dandrader> Saviq, shall get fixed once fullscreen panel uses DirectionalDragArea
<Saviq> dandrader, ok :)
<greyback> Saviq: back. Sorry I missed standup, computer refused to boot, couple of corrupted files, hope it's ok now
<Saviq> greyback, 's fine
<tsdgeos> greyback: bah, corrupted files, i just did a nice rm -rf *  in my home :D
<tsdgeos> good old ~/Adobe folder was gone before i could ctrl+c
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ....
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you might've just did rm -rf * in greyback's /
<Saviq> tsdgeos, he dropped pretty quickly...
<tsdgeos> irc command injection!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, backups are for losers, eh?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: exactly!
<tsdgeos> you don't need a backup if you have an ~/Adobe folder to save you :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol
<tsdgeos> and the next folder is the bbsdk
<tsdgeos> which is like 2GB
<tsdgeos> so i have a good safety net there too
 * Saviq is a pussy and has bi-weekly backups with BackupPC
<tsdgeos> i had one of my hd's break once, ddrescue got all i needed out from it, so i'm probably badly taught
<sil2100> didrocks: so, we can switch back from 'i386 amd64 armhf' to 'any', right? :)
<didrocks> sil2100: indeed!
<Saviq> dandrader, will you follow up on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.dash-tests/+merge/167911 ?
<Saviq> dandrader, sorry for poking, just want to make sure we have everything in our sight
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, right. will check it again
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, one thing i'm missing, in the new LVWPH is that unclip list when showing the preview
<tsdgeos> i see the problem, but i don't understand why we need it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mumble?
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> still a few things here :D https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/phablet/+activereviews
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I didn't move them 'cause I didn't know if we'd use them in the end
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i se
<tsdgeos> e
<Saviq> greyback, racarr, sync?
<jsjgruber-x-p> Does nux require contributors to sign the copyright assignment agreement?
<greyback> Saviq: ah sorry, we're in a conflicting meeting with tvoss
<Saviq> greyback, oh, should I join then? or are we skipping the sync today?
<tsdgeos> jsjgruber-x-p: doesn't seem to be listed under http://www.canonical.com/contributors
<greyback> Saviq: it's about app management: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/a0a4f88494fc4074198be533bd959ae80e43303a
<tsdgeos> but don't take my word for "the law"
<greyback> Saviq: I say you're welcome :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, jsjgruber-x-p, but http://inalogic.com/inalogic-contributor-agreement/
<jsjgruber-x-p> I thought maybe Canonical bought it or something--their list said something about Unity-related but doesn't mention nux specifically, however.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: true
<Saviq> jsjgruber-x-p, we employed the owner of Nux, but he's moved away recently
<Saviq> jsjgruber-x-p, and we're not investing in it anymore
<jsjgruber-x-p> I see. I'm taking a look at the contribution agreement from Inalogic. I'll see what I can figure out. Thanks.
<mzanetti> Saviq: is kevin away?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, since Wednesday last week
<Saviq> mzanetti, back on Monday
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tedg> Trevinho, Can you review this?  I think it's breaking HUD builds.  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/bamf/free-in-finalize/+merge/168985
<mzanetti> Saviq: maybe you can tell me this: The launcher blueprint says: support for launching apps in a unlocked/greeter state
<mzanetti> Saviq: isn't that just launching an app as we currently do?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's more of a greeter task
<Trevinho> tedg: Oh, I'm already workin on the same thing....
<Saviq> mzanetti, to launch an app in the user session
<Saviq> mzanetti, from the greeter
<Saviq> pstolowski, dednick I feel that the mediumtests failing are unrelated to your changes
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... so this is more like, "still be able to launch apps once the greeter is ripped out of the shell"
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's how I interpret it
<mzanetti> ok. thanks
<Trevinho> tedg: not really the same but very close it seems
<Trevinho> tedg: I set yours as WIP for now, as it may clash with it... Once I'm done with mine see if you still need that
<tedg> Trevinho, Hmm, okay.  I think that it should be done regardless, the hashtables should exist until finalize :-)
<Trevinho> tedg: yes that's true (and I've included here)
<Trevinho> tedg: but there are also some other reffing issues I need to fix
<Trevinho> tedg: it seems that the factory code has been buggy since always... Reffing-side
<tedg> Yes, it looked that way.
<tedg> Trevinho, BTW, this is the build I'm trying to fix.  Dies when unref'ing the bamf matcher: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/bamf-saucy-fix/+merge/168952
<Saviq> uh... I just managed to swipe the launcher across the whole screen from the right
<Saviq> not sure how
<Trevinho> tedg: mh, ok... The fact is that if the matcher is unreffed, if you don't have a ref of the opened views, all the ones that it owns (through the factory) gets deleted
<tedg> Trevinho, Yes, but I may.
<tedg> Trevinho, Also, if it does know about any the weak_ref() will die.
<Trevinho> mh, I see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, one issue - when showHeader() is called, the content should not move (it was a bug in the current impl)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, only the page and section headers should move
<katie> hi mzanetti
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have you tried my version? afaik i only move the header
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, trying your version
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the whole content is pushed down
<tsdgeos> ok, then we have a different definition of pushed down :D
<tsdgeos> let me run it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the headers should overlay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the content
<mzanetti> katie: hi
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and wow there's a lot of blocking :/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so the bottom of the viewport should remain the same but the top should get hidden, instead of keeping the top and hiding the bottom, right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah, want to investigate what's causing those hickups
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on both account
<Saviq> s
<tsdgeos> ok
 * Saviq is attending two meetings at the same time :F
<greyback_> mzanetti: no luck reproducing the segv still :(
<mzanetti> greyback_: oh... that's unfortunate
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so Bottombar is this magnifier icon that shows up when you swipe from the bottom edge?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: kind of, yes
<tsdgeos> dandrader: the design was you might get a plethora of other icons, but at the end it's just that single one :D
<tsdgeos> that's why the name probably feels a bit bit weird
<Saviq> dandrader, tsdgeos hum? isn't the bottombar the dash bottom bar with the list of lenses?
<Saviq> or is that the DashBar? :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that's the dashbar
<dandrader> :)
<tsdgeos> BottomBar is really a not great name
<mzanetti> vesar: ping
<vesar> mzanetti, hi
<mzanetti> vesar: here's a first try on drag'n'drop of launcher icons: lp:~mzanetti/unity/8-launcher-dnd-take1
<mzanetti> vesar: this has some flickering and I fear I need to take a different approach technically...
<mzanetti> vesar: however, it'd be great if you could give a feedback if the look and feel is what you'd expect
<mzanetti> vesar: the new implementation I have in mind would look the same as this (just without the flickering)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you're going to make it use the DDR? maybe you could even change the name or move it to HUD?
<mzanetti> DDR :D
<vesar> mzanetti, great. Didn't know that you were working on DnD already. Definitely will take a look.
<mzanetti> vesar: well, as dragging icons is required to do the pinning...
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes, I was considering it (make it use a DirectionalDragArea)
<vesar> mzanetti, so true. Just that I had done some drag and drop prototypes earlier that could have been shared if I had known:)
<mzanetti> vesar: oh... I'm definitely still interested in them
<vesar> mzanetti,  funnily Kaleo was asking about DnD things today as well. I guess at some point we just need to agree some platform wide pattern for it.
<mzanetti> vesar: yes, current implementation does not leave launcher boundaries
<vesar> mzanetti, but actually I had small flicker issue with my implementation as well:) unfortunately.
<mzanetti> vesar: to be able to drag/drop between launcher and dash we need to land Mir integration first
<vesar> mzanetti, I'll send you in email what I did. Branch and thinking behind. but now gonna see what you have.
<mzanetti> vesar: I'm calling it a day now anyways... maybe we can have the weekly meeting tomorrow once you checked out my branch
<vesar> mzanetti, yep let's do that. I book a meeting for tomorrow. Thanks! have a nice evening.
<mzanetti> you too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and maximumFlickVelocity is still limited :)
<tsdgeos> yes yes
 * tsdgeos makes a note
<mzanetti> vesar: before I forget: if you haven't done so, could you please walk through this blueprint and check if you agree with everything from a design POV: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-unity-ui-launcher
<tedg> Trevinho, So when you've got that BAMF fix finished, sil2100 is interested so he can run the builds/stack.
<Saviq> mzanetti, you in touch with the guys about the music app?
<mzanetti> Saviq: sort of
<Saviq> mzanetti, was jhodapp involved, too?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, I'm in frequent contact with jim about it.
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok cool, so he'll update Oren on that
<mzanetti> Saviq: is there something happening right now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, just an email thread
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me FWD
<Saviq> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> Saviq: cheers
<Saviq> mzanetti, while I have you here... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/65/?#showFailuresLink this feels like a complete run failure
<Saviq> mzanetti, can we get the log output or something?
<vesar> mzanetti, ok will do.
<mzanetti> Saviq: /usr/bin/unity8: symbol lookup error: /usr/share/unity8/plugins/Unity/libUnity-qml.so: undefined symbol: _ZN5unity4dash15GSettingsScopesC1Ev
<Saviq> mzanetti, and yikes could we update the VMs :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: what exactly needs to be updated?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just apt-get update
<Saviq> /upgrade
<Saviq> mzanetti, as it still holds libunity 13.04.something
<Saviq> mzanetti, and where did you get that message from?
<Saviq> ah from the TestResult?
<mzanetti> Saviq: from your link, click on "Show all test results"
<mzanetti> err. failed tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, found it
<mzanetti> Saviq: what package is it exactly?
<Saviq> mzanetti, unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, but with new libunity
<mzanetti> Saviq: no, the one with the lib
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, libunity-core-6.0...
<mzanetti> Saviq: so now that we're on saucy we will probably run into such a thing more often
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd suggest to include the update/upgrade in the actual test run
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, that takes time. so I'm thinking if there would be a safe set of libs we'd need to update instead of everything
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, in theory the deps should take care of it
<mzanetti> hmm, true
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it might actually show an issue in the packaging
<mzanetti> so we need to update our package
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH... the package has a dep on libunity-core-6.0-dev (<< 7.80), but 7.81~phablet2 of the actual lib gets installed...
<Saviq> mzanetti, that should end up to be a == dependency from ${shlibs}...
 * Saviq chekcs
<Saviq> libunity-core-6.0-5 (>= 4.14.2)
<Saviq> wtf does that come from...
<mzanetti> :)
<Saviq> mhr3, can we update libunity SONAME, please?
<Saviq> mhr3, or libunity-core, actually?
<Saviq> mhr3, our package with pstolowski's changes ends up with: libunity-core-6.0-5 (>= 4.14.2) as a dependency
<Saviq> via ${shlib:Depends}
<mhr3> Saviq, indeed it should have been done, but kinda late now
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I'm not saying _now_
<Saviq> mhr3, just a general PLEASE, CAN WE?! ;P
<Saviq> we've released a whole new freakin' stack into main... without bumping the SONAME :P
<Saviq> that's not cool, not cool at all ;)
<mzanetti>  \o/ for the mediumtests job
<mzanetti> :P
<Saviq> mzanetti, not that it found it ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, not before it actually failed to exec ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, now that one's interesting... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/64/testReport/unity8.tests.testhud/TestHud/test_hide_hud_click_Nexus_4_/
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I think the lib itself does not have such a mediumtests job
<Saviq> mzanetti, it built the package...
<Saviq> mzanetti, with conflicts :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, I've seen that
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the merger comitted that code
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity/8-refactor-wm-and-test/+merge/168051
<mhr3> Saviq, isn't the solution to do Depends: libunity-core >= 7.0 Conflicts libunity-core >= 7.8?
<mzanetti> line 331
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<Saviq> greyback_, you merged conflicts into your wm rebase :)
<mhr3> surely someone in this channel will know :)
<greyback_> Saviq: arse!
<Saviq> mhr3, no, that's not a solution :P
<Saviq> mhr3, the solution is to bump the freakin' SONAME where ABI changes ;P
<Saviq> at least
<mhr3> Saviq, it's a fix to this mess :)
<Saviq> mhr3, it's called a workaround :P
<Saviq> I blame didrocks
<Saviq> ;P
<Saviq> greyback_, cock!
<greyback_> fixed
<mhr3> Saviq, hehe, yea let's blame didrocks... but yea, no symbols file for unity-core, guess that's why
<gotwig> hey
<gotwig> where can I find the Unity MIR IRC Channel
<jbicha_> mterry: since you're piloting, I have several MPs at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/+activereviews that haven't been touched yet
<mterry> jbicha_, ok, will look after I'm done with a patch
 * greyback_ eod
<mirak> hi
<mirak> are the video tearing problems fixed ,?
<sil2100> tedg: hi!
<tedg> sil2100, howdy
<sil2100> tedg: any luck with the FTBFS test? And the failing AP tests?
<tedg> sil2100, I'm pretty sure this is the fix needed: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/bamf/free-in-finalize/+merge/168985
<tedg> sil2100, seems Trevinho is working on something similar, but I'm not sure what is full plan is there.
<tedg> sil2100, I can't test it locally because the failure doesn't happen on my machine, but it seems to not break anything else :-)
<sil2100> Trevinho: ^? ;)
<sil2100> bschaefer: ping!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> Hello Brandon!
<sil2100> bschaefer: could you take a look at that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1063212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063212 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in panel_indicator_entry_accessible_ref_child() from atk_object_ref_accessible_child() from append_cache_item() from g_hash_table_foreach() from spi_cache_foreach()" [High,Triaged]
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, ima somewhat eating lunch :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, and yes I can, when I get back!
<sil2100> bschaefer: big thanks! :)
<bschaefer> sil2100, np! Know anyway to reproduce it, as you mentioned test in the bug report?
<sil2100> bschaefer: it seems to happen on jenkins for the indicator tests, not sure how to reproduce it
<sil2100> bschaefer: but attente said he was able
<sil2100> bschaefer: let me show you the jenkins failure
<bschaefer> sil2100, cool, well hopefully i can get something from the stack trace
<bschaefer> alright
<jbicha_> mterry: could you re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity-lens-applications/build-with-valac/+merge/168204
<mterry> jbicha_, done
<ricotz> mhr3, hi, while switching to vala 0.20 as default, your patches to 0.18 arent in 0.20.1 and will most likely cause problem again?
<ricotz> jbicha_, ^
<jbicha_> ricotz: do you want to submit a merge proposal?
<ricotz> jbicha_, sorry, no, i am more hoping upstream it getting a bit more active
<ricotz> e.g. doing a 0.20.2
<mhr3> oh, missed ricotz
 * greyback_ really needs to go to bed
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-13
<Saviq> didrocks, ping
<didrocks> pong Saviq
<Saviq> didrocks, first of all - I blame you :P how could we upload the whole new unity stack without ever bumping SONAME? :P
<Saviq> didrocks, now that we have that off our plate ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/zeroc-ice say we wanted that in ubuntu, what's the correct process?
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, you are talking about libunity or unity/nux? :p
<Saviq> didrocks, libunity
<didrocks> Saviq: for libunity, only the scope part is impacted (but yeah, unity8 as well I guess), bumping the soname once again makes rebuilding 40 components
<didrocks> Saviq: making the transition even harder :p
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, actually I meant libunity-core
<didrocks> people should start to know about ABI stability (especially when in 2 years, we went to 9 :p)
<Saviq> ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: ah, that's something else, I guess upstream forgot about it ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: on the ice version
<didrocks> Saviq: so, you are using that component? You know it's not in main
<didrocks> so not officially supported
<Saviq> didrocks, michi is about to use it
<Saviq> didrocks, the version in debian is 3.5b, 3.5 is already out
<didrocks> Saviq: right, doesn't mean it qualifies for main though :p
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, I understand
<Saviq> didrocks, that's why I'm asking about the process (and if the answer is "just stay away from it", that's what it is...)
<didrocks>  * libmcpp-dev binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks>  * python-support binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks>  * g++-4.6 binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks>  * proguard binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks>  * libjgoodies-forms-java binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks>  * libjgoodies-looks-java binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks> python-support -> we can handle the transition, as for g++
<didrocks> I'm more afraid about the others
<Saviq> those are the deps?
<didrocks> yeah, build-deps and deps
<Saviq> uh
<didrocks> and that would mean all this needs to be in main
<didrocks> which, maybe, pull other stuff in main
<Saviq> yeah
<didrocks> let's try the java part, juts for fun
<didrocks>  * maven-debian-helper binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks>  * libjgoodies-common-java binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks>  * libmaven-javadoc-plugin-java binary and source package is in universe
<didrocks> ah maven… :p
<didrocks> (and that's only for libjgoodies-forms-java)
<didrocks> Saviq: without even seeing the code, I would gard against using it, and look if we can find an equivalent in main
<Saviq> didrocks, yeah, feels like it's too big a beast with some weird deps :/
<Saviq> didrocks, here's michi__ ^
<michi__> Yep
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, not really thrilled to get java in
<didrocks> hey michi__
<michi__> We don't need that.
<Saviq> michi__, I pasted you the discussion in PM
<michi__> Only need the C++ sub-sections
<didrocks> michi__: well, the package build-dep on it
<didrocks> so we need it to build the package
<michi__> You don't need Java to build Ice for C++
<didrocks> michi__: right, but they are built from the same package
<michi__> It's just that all the different Ice versions are bundled into a single source release
<didrocks> indeed
<michi__> So you get Ice for Java, C++, C# etc.
<didrocks> and for having it in main
<didrocks> it means, you need to have all build-deps in main
<michi__> Hmmm...
<michi__> Basically, all I want is a ppa or some such that gets us Ice for C++.
<michi__> I can build it from source, including one minor bug fix.
<didrocks> michi__: but then, you will use it, right?
<michi__> But I don't know how to create a PPA and so on.
<michi__> Use it to build unity-scopes-api, yes
<didrocks> and so, once we get unity 8 into distro and installed by default, it will need to be in main
<michi__> Until the 3.5 packages are released.
<didrocks> which will get to that issue
<michi__> I don't know what "need to be in main" means, sorry.
<michi__> I'm totally ignorant about all the packaging stuff :(
<didrocks> michi__: you don't know ubuntu? :/
<didrocks> there is main/universe
<michi__> Nope :)
<didrocks> (restricted/multiverse)
<michi__> Ah, OK. Yes, I know about that.
<didrocks> basically, ubuntu/canonical supports main and restricted
<michi__> So, we can't do this?
<didrocks> meaning that packages in those pockets need to be supportable for us (contractually)
<michi__> right
<didrocks> stuff that builds in main needs to be buildable with only components in main
<michi__> This is for development on scopes only, for a limited period.
<michi__> Yes, makes sense.
<michi__> OK.
<didrocks> michi__: you mean that we won't need it in the end?
<michi__> If I can't have it, that's really serious.
<didrocks> (like, in October)
<michi__> No, I will need it eventually.
<didrocks> ok, so we need to ask this question now
<didrocks> because if we can't support it, the "put that in a ppa" won't fix it
<didrocks> and seeing what it is pulling, I have doubt
<michi__> Could we take the 3.5b packages from here? http://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/zeroc-ice
<didrocks> michi__: again, this is *NOT* the pb
<didrocks> to update
<didrocks> the issue is with the source itself
<michi__> Hmmm...
<michi__> Ice 3.4 is in the normal repositories right now.
<michi__> It's just that we can't use that version.
<didrocks> defines "normal" repositories
<michi__> Sec...
<didrocks> tvoss: would be great that we do some kind of tutoring on how ubuntu work for PS techs btw ^ (not the first time I see that kind of questions ;))
<michi__> Yes, please!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, i pushed a different showheader animation, i think it's what you wanted, if you can check
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cheers
<michi__> Hmmm...
<michi__> I just found Ice-3.5b with package manager.
<michi__> It wasn't there a few days ago.
<Saviq> michi__, what didrocks is after
<michi__> libzeroc-ice35b
<Saviq> michi__, is main vs. universe
<Saviq> michi__, main ubuntu repository is what goes into the .iso
<tvoss> didrocks, good idea. Do we have some slides available? Or even better: why don't we do a hangout on air, with a tutorial and some q&a? might be interesting to external folks, too
<tvoss> didrocks, thinking about xda and such
<Saviq> michi__, and that's what's officially supported - by us
<michi__> Right.
<Saviq> michi__, so for unity-scopes-api, that will land in main ultimately
<Saviq> michi__, if ice is required
<Saviq> michi__, we need to bring ice into main
<michi__> Yes, got that.
<Saviq> michi__, and all of it's build dependencies
<didrocks> tvoss: yeah, there is no real slides AFAIK, but we need to do it :)
<michi__> Right.
<didrocks> or check for alternatives
<didrocks> if we can't support ice
<Saviq> michi__, because everything in main needs to build within main
<michi__> And that means everything then, including Java, C#, Python, Objective-C, etc?
<didrocks> michi__: right, because they are all build-deps
<didrocks> or if we can separate the C++ part
<Saviq> yes, because you're including the _source_, not the binaries
<didrocks> we can do that as well
<michi__> Can we put a butchered down source tree into main?
<Saviq> but yeah ^
<didrocks> it really needs a good analyze
<Saviq> that's what I thought
<michi__> that only contains C++?
<Saviq> we could try and have separate source packages
<didrocks> michi__: is the upstream source separated?
<michi__> Yes
<tvoss> michi__, plus: everything that should go into main needs to be reviewed by security
<michi__> I can hack up a butchered tree in an hour or so.
<michi__> I'm quite familiar with that code :)
<Saviq> michi__, that's not maintainable ;D
<didrocks> michi__: hum, no, if it's not supported upstream, we can't really
<didrocks> on the long term
<didrocks> we need to pick upstream new versions
<didrocks> and upstream security fixes
<michi__> Can we do something with RPMs?
<didrocks> ?
<michi__> ZeroC publishes RPMs
<didrocks> no
<michi__> Redhat packages
<didrocks> we build from sources in ubuntu
<didrocks> michi__: thanks, I know what a RPM is :)
<michi__> :)
<michi__> Sorry
<michi__> :)
<didrocks> so, basically being in main means:
<didrocks> - having something we can maintain and provide support on
<didrocks> - being able to look at security issues and backport them promptly
<tvoss> didrocks, is there a wiki page for Ubuntu Engineering development practice?
<didrocks> - ensuring we don't duplicate with something that would work equally in main
<didrocks> tvoss: there are a lot of wiki page on how ubuntu is structured, but I guess that's too big for all UE upstream to digest
<michi__> So, in effect, this means that we can use Ice I take it.
<tvoss> didrocks, yup, I was thinking about the executive summary
<didrocks> tvoss: not that I know of, maybe there is something that dholbach could point us at?
<didrocks> michi__: what does mean that? did you forget a "if"?
<michi__> Yes. Rephrase: "Am I correct in my understanding that using Ice is not possible?"
<didrocks> michi__: no, we should really investigate properly
<michi__> OK, what I can I do to help with that?
<didrocks> which means: what feature would you like to use from Ice?
<didrocks> do we already have an equivalent in main?
<michi__> Not in main, I don't think.
<michi__> How can I ask the bloody package manager to show where a package lives, main or universe?
<didrocks> michi__: you know that main used to build KDE. I think there are a lot of libraries :)
<michi__> Properties doesn't seem to show it.
<didrocks> apt-cache policy <bin package>
<michi__> Thanks!
<michi__> Sec.
<didrocks> saucy/universe
<didrocks> or saucy/main
<michi__> Ice 3.4 for C++ is in raring/universe
<michi__> I imagine it'll be in Saucy too.
<michi__> That's libzeroc-ice34
<didrocks> right
<michi__> and libzeroc-ice34-dbg
<didrocks> yeah, so hence my question:
<didrocks> what do you use from ice that you don't find in other packages in main?
<michi__> I'm not sure I get the question.
<didrocks> why you need Ice?
<didrocks> basically
<michi__> It's middleware.
<michi__> Does lots of smart things that will save a lot of work.
<michi__> Like not having to hand-write marshaling and unmarshaling code, for example.
<michi__> Process activation and deactivation.
<michi__> load balancing.
<michi__> on-demand loading of object implementations.
<michi__> you name it.
<michi__> I was looking at Ice because it would save us a fair amount of delopment time.
<michi__> Hmmm...
<michi__> About maintainability of a cut-down source tree.
<michi__> The Ice source is organised like this:
<michi__> ice/cpp
<michi__> ice/java/
<michi__> ice/csharp
<michi__> etc.
<Saviq> they should provide split tarballs ^, IMO
<michi__> You can throw away all the top-level directories and only keep ice/cpp
<michi__> and it'll work
<michi__> Yes.
<didrocks> Saviq: +1 on that
<michi__> For ZeroC, the debian packaging was never an issue because there is someone who did that as a volunteer.
<didrocks> michi__: mind opening the discussion with them?
<michi__> I can try and talk to the Ice guys about this.
<michi__> I do not like my chances though.
<didrocks> michi__: that would be great
<michi__> It just means more work for them, for no gain for ZeroC.
<michi__> I'll see how far I get.
<didrocks> michi__: basically, the requirements for having a package in main are at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMainInclusionRequirements
<Saviq> michi__, wtym, it'll get included and supported in Ubuntu main, that's gain for ZeroC :D
<didrocks> michi__: keep me posted please :)
<michi__> Thanks! Will read that now.
<michi__> Will do!
<didrocks> Saviq: yeah, meaning more debugging, more users
<Saviq> rotfl
<didrocks> :)
<Saviq> michi__, and it's easiest to do close to the source - they can just have a script that will split the tarball in parts
<michi__> Yes.
<Saviq> michi__, we could do that, too, in theory, but that would be painful to maintain
<michi__> OK, so if ZeroC puts up a tarball that contains only the C++ parts and builds, we'd be OK?
<didrocks> yeah, we avoid to fork the source tarballs for that reasons
<michi__> Makes sense.
<didrocks> michi__: I'm looking at the code right now, to check quickly, but it seems ok for now
<michi__> Doing it ourselves is probably no more work than writing rm -fr for a handful of directories.
<Saviq> michi__, once
<michi__> I'll check with my former collegues
<Saviq> michi__, but then you need to maintain it
<michi__> Yes, I know.
<didrocks> yeah, the one shot is easy
<michi__> I hear you :)
<didrocks> maintenance is what the MIR asses :)
<Saviq> :)
<michi__> MIR asses? I dont' get the joke
<didrocks> assess*
<sil2100> hehehe
<sil2100> Ah typos...
<didrocks> sil2100: I'll always blame my keyboard!
<greyback> mzanetti: just to tell you, I managed to repro the crashing tests I've been fighting with and get a stacktrace. And thanks for your help
<Saviq> tvoss, I managed to break it
<tvoss> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> tvoss, sorry, tsdgeos
<tvoss> Saviq, :)
<greyback> mzanetti: I used cgroups to limit the cpu allocated to the tests, figuring Jenkins was also running with lower available cpu than my local machine.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, when you make it so that the two section headers are close to each other
<mzanetti> greyback: oh... interesting
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so: in Home, drag up so that "Frequent Apps" and "Favourite People" are on top of one another
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then swipe to the side
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the header comes down correctly
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but then drag down to reveal the apps
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they get confused and stuck to the top
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, the showHeader() anim is correct now - better than the original that got confused when the list was at the bottom
<Saviq> tsdgeos, easier to reproduce
<Saviq> tsdgeos, go to Apps, tap on SEARCH, drag
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually: go to Apps, hide the page header, tap on SEARCH, drag
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't take the page header into account anymore
 * tsdgeos tries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but otherwise it's great :)
<tsdgeos> boooo
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> need to fix that
<Saviq> paulliu, can you tackle https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1190400 ? should be easy to fix
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190400 in touch-preview-images "[people-lens] segfault on saucy images" [High,Confirmed]
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, thanks
<nic-doffay> Saviq, have a moment?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, hit me
<nic-doffay> Saviq, rotation is working well, however I'm having an issue with the slide out for the launcher.
<nic-doffay> I'm attempting to use a standalone property animation since I figured it doesn't need states and thus wouldn't need an additional Item wrapper around the launcher.
<nic-doffay> https://pastebin.canonical.com/92695/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, check lines 134 & 529
<nic-doffay> Nothing is happening. No output either.
<nic-doffay> (Unless if the animation is absent obv)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's probably because the launcher alread has states
<mzanetti> Saviq: lp:~saviq/unity/8.fix-coding is conflicting
<Saviq> mzanetti, uh, fixing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and they have precedence over any custom animation you use
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but actually
<Saviq> property PropertyAnimation animation: animation
<mzanetti> whats wrong with the launcher?
<Saviq> mzanetti, nothing
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that binds the property to itself
<Saviq> nic-doffay, i.e. undefined
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I did try before with another different name.
<nic-doffay> How should I get around this issue?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need a different name, that's all
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but if you mean to get around the states issue
<Saviq> nic-doffay, first of all, make sure that the animation is actually running
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I have already, it apparently is.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that was with the different name yesterday.
<nic-doffay> changed the name again now just to confirm.
<Saviq> mzanetti, q about Launcher.qml: 175
<Saviq> mzanetti, why not Behavior.enabled: !(launcherDragArea.drag.active || dragArea.dragging) ?
<mzanetti> hmm... there is a Behavior.enabled? interesting... must have missed that
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-behavior.html#enabled-prop
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'll change it in my next MR
<mzanetti> yep, found it
<Saviq>  k
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so, I'd probably go about and add a new state
<nic-doffay> Saviq, in another parent item?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, or in the launcher itself?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, in Launcher.qml itself
<nic-doffay> Saviq, kk
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to hide "quickly"
<Saviq> mzanetti, one more q: Launcher.qml:232
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure I understand the comment
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'd have to handle this in the onRotatedChange (unless I expose the rotating variable to Launcher.qml).
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I do know that "unnamed" state is problematic
<nic-doffay> This would override any binds.
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, want this to be the default state.
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's no such thing as a default state
<Saviq> mzanetti, unnamed states will bite you in the a$$
<Saviq> mzanetti, why can't it have a name?
<mzanetti> because QML falls back to ""
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah wait, this way it might be fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: one moment... searching for the right page in the docs
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you mean if no other states have when: true
<Saviq> mzanetti, then it falls back to the unnamed state
<mzanetti> exactly
<mzanetti> Saviq: from the docs: If the item is in its default state — that is, no explicit state has been set — then this property holds an empty string. Likewise, you can return an item to its default state by setting this property to an empty string.
<mzanetti> http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-statesanimations-states.html#the-default-state
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, problem is what the default state is
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. if an animation changes some values, that becomes the default staet
<Saviq> mzanetti, not the "initial" one
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, your use case is ifne
<Saviq> fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, what I mean is that the default state is modal
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. the default state is whatever the values were _when_ the state changed to non-default
<Saviq> mzanetti, so that can be tricky
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. and exactly thats the reason why I have that here... to make sure it actually reverts to being hidden
<mzanetti> instead of staying to whatever x has been set
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd probably go for explicit state name then
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, that would require when:s everywhere
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep... and quite tricky ones... I had that before
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd probably go for a state: if/else...
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, that then makes it tricky because you need additional properties to get where you want
<Saviq> nic-doffay, all in all, I'd go for another state
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and convert the Behavior on x in Launcher.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, to transitions: [ ]
<mzanetti> hmm... yeah, that might do it... still this seems to work quite nicely... if you want me to change it I'll do... but I don't see the need right now tbh
<paulliu> Saviq: Argh.. people-lens -> libfolks -> gee-0.8  and people-lens -> unity -> gee-1.0..
<Saviq> paulliu, right
<nic-doffay> Saviq, with the rotation variable exposed to the launcher?
<nic-doffay> and a when:
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sec
<paulliu> Saviq: I need to port libfolks first..
<Saviq> paulliu, ignore, then, we're dropping the people lens this week
<Saviq> paulliu, at least temporarily
<paulliu> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> paulliu, please write on the bug what's the issue
<Saviq> paulliu, and return it to Confirmed
<paulliu> ok
<Saviq> nic-doffay, didn't you say that your only issue was hiding the launcher?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so yeah, just have State { name: "quickHide"; extends: "" }
 * mzanetti needs to go buying some poison to get rid of lice on his strawberries :D
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and then a Transition { to: "quickHide" Sequentialanimation { NumberAnimation { duration: SnapDuration }; PropertyAction { target: launcher; property: "state", value: "" } }
<Saviq> or similar
<Saviq> mzanetti, lol lice? http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/louse
<Saviq> mzanetti, I hope you mean http://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/british/aphid?q=aphids
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe you have a different idea about temporarily changing the duration of the Launcher.x behaviour?
<Saviq> mzanetti, like a one-shot quick-hide
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe something fits more with your other plans
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's a bunch of different approaches you could take, like disabling the Behavior while a separate animation is running
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or the transitions
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm going to opt for the transitions.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, or changing the Behavior's duration temporarily
<nic-doffay> Shall I expose the rotation variable to the launcher?
<nic-doffay> or set the state from outside as I'm doing with the panel?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, nothing should know
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no of the shell parts should need to know that they got rotated
<Saviq> none
<nic-doffay> Saviq, as I thought, cool.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, there's a Launcher.switchToNextState(string state) method you should use
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'll have a look.
 * greyback moving to office, bbiab
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's looking slick.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cool
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5760874/
<Saviq> erm
<mzanetti> re
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... the ones on plants ofc
<nic-doffay> Saviq, pushed. https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/orientation/+merge/168100
<Saviq> nic-doffay, conflict in Shell.qml
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool sorting it.
<MacSlow> Saviq, regarding... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity/phone-shell-integration-notifications/+merge/168715
<Saviq> MacSlow, pass the notification object to Notification.qml in Notifications.qml
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've fixed the main issue (now using Notification's invokeAction() again), but want to ask if we can stick to "notificationRenderer" as I think naming it just "notifications" gets confusing becuase there's little difference in the naming of frontend and backend
<Saviq> MacSlow, let's go for "notificationList" maybe?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's just a name, so...
<MacSlow> Saviq, "notificationList" that' s ok too
<dednick> larsu: ping
<Saviq> MacSlow, but do pass the notification object via a property to Notification.qml
<Saviq> MacSlow, instead of reaching back to the notificationList.model.get()
<Saviq> MacSlow, also, why get(id) and not get(index)?
<Saviq> MacSlow, feels like more work for the backend?
<Saviq> MacSlow, and also get(index) would be consistent with the current API
<MacSlow> Saviq, but it does not seem recommended to do that (passing a pointer from C++ to QML), when it's coming from a QShardPointer... I've read http://qt-project.org/wiki/SharedPointersAndQmlOwnership
<Saviq> MacSlow, just set the ownership to Cpp
<Saviq> MacSlow, so that QML won't delete it
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, I didn't read through that
<Saviq> MacSlow, yet
<Saviq> MacSlow, shouldn't it be enough to ::data() it?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it has a parent, so the Qml engine won't assume ownership
<MacSlow> Saviq, it works right now and I'm using ::data()...
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, I feel like it's fine
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do we have an eta for saucy desktop lenses working again in unity8?
<tsdgeos> i'm trying to debug the jumpyness problem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ASAP
<tsdgeos> and having my own qt to get some debug would help
<Saviq> tsdgeos, as in, it's in review now
<tsdgeos> i'm random-guessing it may have to do with the height of the flickable changing mid-flick
<tsdgeos> Saviq: awesome
<tsdgeos> i'll do some test/doc work then
<tsdgeos> wait for it to land
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can use https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1aNB6kfLOMq0asyxiSLahakfLU5si6V5RqxBuacMB0-U/edit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all's described there
<mzanetti> katie: hello! In case you want to try: lp:~mzanetti/unity/8-greeter-edge-hinting
<katie> mzanetti, thanks
<katie> mzanetti, i'm working at home without a phone today, so I'll test it tomorrow
<nic-doffay> Saviq, pushed a while ago
<nic-doffay> re the conflict
<mzanetti> katie: sure. just FYI, it works on the desktop too. but of course, you don't get the feeling using the mouse
<mzanetti> katie: but the animation and duration is cloned from the launcher hinting, so I think this should be mostly ok
<sil2100> pete-woods: hi!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you fix qmluitests to not add the daily-build-next ppa?
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh, its still there... yep. fixing now
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... its not there...
<mzanetti> Saviq: we use those currently: D08add_ppa-qt5-proper D09add_ppa-phablet-team-ppa D09add_ppa-ubuntu-sdk-team-ppa
<mzanetti> Saviq: which seems wrong too
<Saviq> mzanetti, I: user script /var/cache/pbuilder/build//2751/tmp/hooks/D09add_ppa~ubuntu-unity~daily-build-next starting
<Saviq> mzanetti, in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/24/consoleFull
<Saviq> mzanetti, and yeah, I saw it's not there in the parameters
<Saviq> mzanetti, but somehow it's still being added
<sil2100> didrocks: who besides Ted could do some HUD related work? I remember pete-woods doing some hud development in the past, but who else?
<sil2100> Who should I ping?
<Saviq> mzanetti, and I'm not sure what's happening here https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/77/consoleFull
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... its in the saucy job
<Saviq> mzanetti, the package conflicts with libunity-core-6.0-5 (>= 7.80~)
<didrocks> sil2100: I guess it's the only two who I can get from my head. Ask maybe their manager, thorst? (but he's on vacations this week I guess)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but still 7.81~phablet2 gets installed :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: what package should be installed?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the saucy one
<Saviq> mzanetti, 7.0.0daily13.06.07-0ubuntu1
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... dunno why... but shouldn't that be handled by the packaging?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, it should
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the problem is it first does apt-get update/upgrade
<Saviq> mzanetti, instead of just installing the package
<mzanetti> it does?
<Saviq> mzanetti, feels like it
<Saviq> mzanetti, + sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, it is
<Saviq> mzanetti, and then the packaging can't handle it without downgrading
<mzanetti> Saviq: oh... yeah... someone added the upgrade :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, apt-get remove libunity-core-6.0-5 in the VMs could help...
<mzanetti> Saviq: but why doesn't it downgrade then?
<Saviq> mzanetti, because dpkg doesn't like downgrading
<mzanetti> ah... I see
<Saviq> mzanetti, as you can see at the end of https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/78/console
<Saviq> mzanetti, it just complains that there's a conflict
<mhr3> Saviq, how about just bumping the new libunity-core to 7.9 for now?
<mhr3> that will unblock all this, no?
<Saviq> mhr3, we should be able to handle it without that
<mhr3> as you wish... just a thought
<mzanetti> Saviq: removed the upgrade step
<Saviq> mzanetti, thanks, let's see what happens
<Saviq> mhr3, but will you guys bump the soname in libunity-core?
<mzanetti> Saviq: does dpkg upgrade if dependencies are too old?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> ok. fine then
<mhr3> didrocks, should we? ^ should have been done when the smart-scopes branches were merged, but we missed it
<mzanetti> if anything breaks now, its a packaging bug I'd say
<Saviq> mzanetti, +1
<mhr3> Saviq, i guess it's too late now, the older libunity-core is already in the archive with the changed interface
<mhr3> but didrocks can correct me if i'm wrong
<Saviq> mhr3, I don't think that's a problem?
<didrocks> Saviq: mzanetti: hum?
<didrocks> Saviq: mzanetti: the package takes the ABI from upstream
<didrocks> if upstream doesn't bump the ABI, the package won't
<Saviq> didrocks, of course, yeah
<mhr3> Saviq, well it kinda misses the point of bumping, the old unity-core is not abi compatible
<didrocks> so not a "packaging bug"
<didrocks> as mzanetti told
<Saviq> didrocks, no, a "packaging bug" if something doesn't depend on the correct versions
<mzanetti> didrocks: there were 2 discussions, somewhat unrelated
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah sorry :)
<Saviq> mhr3, so what, we'll not bump it ever anymore?
<didrocks> we can bump it
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> we should
<didrocks> there is no reason to oppose to that and will ensure that migratoin from raring -> saucy is good
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm just not seeing what the benefit now
<didrocks> migration*
<didrocks> for those already upgrading, it's too late of course :)
<Saviq> mhr3, unity8 will depend on the new SONAME version
<Saviq> mhr3, that's the benefit, IMO
<mhr3> Saviq, but it can just as well depend on the old one, as the binaries will be the same
<Saviq> mhr3, but it won't
<Saviq> mhr3, and right now the "7.80" version still has the old SONAME
<mhr3> Saviq, which can you to get new binary and old headers
<mhr3> can cause*
<Saviq> mhr3, well, that we can handle with depending on <= 7.80 headers
<Saviq> mhr3, that will make sure the new SONAME version is installed
<Saviq> mhr3, and thus the binary dependency would be correct, no?
<Saviq> mhr3, obviously when we get rid of the 7.80 version that Build-Depends can be changed
<mhr3> if it builds with correct headers :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it will
<mhr3> but yea, fine let's do it
<mhr3> Saviq, thoughts on https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/unity-lens-applications/libunity7-phablet/+merge/169116/comments/375912 ?
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, that could work
<Saviq> mhr3, problem is, it can't be "only in", but rather "do show in"
<Saviq> mhr3, i.e. explicit, not implicit
<mhr3> Saviq, hmm, perhaps a special Category then?
<Saviq> mhr3, which will not be obvious if we require "UbuntuTouch" for "OnlyShowIn"
<Saviq> mhr3, I can go for whatever
<Saviq> mhr3, not really me to decide
<Saviq> mhr3, it's more of a bzoltan question
<mhr3> k, let me ask him
<sil2100> pete-woods: hello, are you busy recently? You think you could help out with HUD related stuff?
<pete-woods> sil2100: fairly busy, I'm full time implementing the infographic backend atm. What's going wrong with HUD now?
<pete-woods> sil2100: basically with HUD, I know the voice recognition code
<pete-woods> sil2100: and I wrote (most of) the unit tests
<sil2100> pete-woods: oh oooh!
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, since there seems to be a unit test failing, Ted is working on that one , but he's still working on that one
<sil2100> pete-woods: we seem to be lacking manpower!
<pete-woods> sil2100: what do we know about what's changed? I mean the tests were all passing reliably when I left it
<pete-woods> sil2100: well thostr has taken everyone off of HUD
<pete-woods> as it appeared to be "finished"
<Saviq> man I'm getting a lot of timeouts from LP recently
<sil2100> pete-woods: yes, I think some BAMF related things changed and suddenly one unit test started failing on jenkins
<sil2100> pete-woods: probably it's not your thing anyway...
<pete-woods> sil2100: unfortunately I do not understand the BAMF stuff
<sil2100> Wellark: hi! Maybe you could help?
<pete-woods> sil2100: do we know what has changed in BAMF?
<pete-woods> surely the behaviour change is documented (or at least known)
<sil2100> pete-woods: from what I remember, Ted said this might help, but he's still working on it: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/bamf/free-in-finalize/+merge/168985 (bamf-side fix)
<sil2100> But I also see some other HUD branches he made with some fixes
<pete-woods> sil2100: he did say that there was a bug in BAMF that was causing the HUD problem
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/bamf-saucy-fix/+merge/168952 <- for instance, this fix can't get in because of the unit test failing
<sil2100> So the merge fails
<sil2100> Wellark: ^
<pete-woods> sil2100: from cursory inspection it looks like the BAMF DBus API has changed, and the mock of it hasn't been updated
<seb128> sil2100, get Trevinho to update it to match the bamf changes he did
<seb128> ;-)
<Trevinho> pete-woods: no change actually, I've deprecated some methods/signals though
<Trevinho> seb128: : what should I update, however?
<seb128> Trevinho, not sure, I just read those guys saying that the bamf update broke the hud, so I figured out you should be pinged in case you have an idea what can cause the problem... ;-)
<pete-woods> Trevinho: I don't know if this is your responsibility to update, but basically HUD has a mock of the BAMF DBus service in it, and some changes to BAMF have made it break
<pete-woods> trevinho: WindowType' returned type '(i)', but expected '(u)'
<Trevinho> pete-woods: mh... weird, probably it was a typo
<Trevinho> pete-woods: one thing that was changed in library is that I'm using dbus properties instead of signals / methods, but the old ones are still treated as before from the deaemon
<sil2100> Trevinho: ^
<sil2100> \o/
<pete-woods> Trevinho: this is using the "private" API, btw, as it has the real BAMF code running on a mocked DBus Service
<pete-woods> sil2100: I've pushed a branch that has a tiny chance of fixing that test failure: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/bamf-mock-fix/+merge/169176
<pete-woods> sil2100: I haven't been able to see that failure locally, presumably because I need a newer version of BAMF
 * pete-woods lunch
<sil2100> pete-woods: thanks! Let's see if CI is able to build that
<sil2100> If yes, it might indeed fix it
<Saviq> dednick, how do you feel about the indicators branch, btw? reviewing now, to me it feels much easier to grasp than the previous approach
<larsu> dednick: morning
<tedg> Trevinho, So, I'd really like *a* BAMF fix, don't care if it's mine or yours, but it's blocking HUD branches from landing right now.
<Trevinho> tedg: I'm about to push it now...
<tedg> Trevinho, Push harder!
<tedg> :-)
<tedg> Trevinho, Cool
<Trevinho> tedg: can you check if lp:~3v1n0/bamf/factory-ref-rework works for you?
<tedg> Trevinho, I can't really verify because it only breaks on Jenkins.
<Trevinho> tedg: ah, ok
<Trevinho> tedg: I read that, but I was wondering if you found a way to slow down things and reproduce it :)
<tedg> Trevinho, No, must work faster!  :-)
<Trevinho> ah, so it's harder to do :D
 * Trevinho misses reviewers now
<tedg> Trevinho, I'll review.
<tedg> Yeah, I think it must be that in normal cases the process dies before the error can occur.
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, i agree. I think once we can get the network code out it will be in a pretty good condition.
<tedg> Trevinho, Click here: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/factory-ref-rework/+register-merge
<tedg> Trevinho, ;-)
<Trevinho> tedg: eheh, yes just one final commit :)
<Saviq> didrocks, any idea about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/85/console ?
 * Trevinho is fighting with race conditions and reffing issues for two days... It's getting slower. :|
<dednick> larsu: hey. was wondering what the status of the unityqmenumodel code was. I've had some issues with the one in the indicators-client. I don't want to spend to much time on fixing it if it's going to be replaced soon.
<Saviq> tedg, hey, can I have like a half an hour with you on a hangout sometime today?
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, at a coffee shop now.  So probably don't have the bandwidth.
<Saviq> tedg, sure, please ping me when available
<larsu> dednick: I got distracted by other stuff this week. But you can probably already use it if you fell adventurous (it's at lp:~larsu/qmenumodel/add-unitymenumodel)
<didrocks> Saviq: the only way as it's hard to debug this kind of issues with apt is to ssh in the chroot and try apt-get install the package directly
<didrocks> and see what apt says
<larsu> s/fell/feel
<Saviq> didrocks, mhm :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you investigate mzanetti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-saucy/85/console ?
<larsu> dednick: anyway, I'm aiming to land it early next week
<didrocks> Saviq: It's installable in the distro, so I guess you have something conflicting in the ppa
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes, Saviq
<didrocks> like a nux or whatever
<tedg> didrocks, alesage|afk, fginther, can I top approve this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/cupstream2distro-config/upstart-app-launch/+merge/169047
<didrocks> tedg: fine for me, fginther +1 on the upstream, so I think it's a yes :)
<didrocks> tedg: you told someone is doing the packaging sanity check?
<tedg> didrocks, Yup, it's on kenvandine's TODO list
<didrocks> ok :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I guess the VM's need to be dist-upgraded...
<mzanetti> Saviq: however, we have a problem with libunity-core then if we're not able to downgrade
<Saviq> mzanetti, can we just remove libunity-core from them?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will get installed when needed
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... yeah... that might do it...
<mzanetti> fginther: you around?
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw... I still didn't understand the issue exactly tbh. So we require a older version of libunity-core than the one released into saucy?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, than the one in the phablet-team PPA
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's been bumped over the raring/saucy one so that we can maintain our own
<Saviq> mzanetti, but now we're switching to the distro one
<dednick> larsu: ok great. ta
<Saviq> brb
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... so wouldn't it be a good idea to remove the phablet-team ppa from our builders?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, not yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, we've not moved _yet_
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it's best to support both for the time being, if we can at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, and also there's other things in the ppa than just unity (unity will simply go away from the ppa)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok...
<mzanetti> tricky one...
<dednick> Saviq: re indicator review. did you mean Ubuntu.Indicators?
<Trevinho> tedg: diff is ready at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/factory-ref-rework/+merge/169193
 * tedg clicks
<dednick> Saviq: or you want me to move it under (module|plugin)/Unity/Indicators?
<fginther> mzanetti, what's up?
<mzanetti> fginther: moved the discussion to ps-qa
<Trevinho> tedg: FYI in saucy doing something like "count=0; while [ $count -lt 20 ]; do xclock& sleep 0.3 && kill $(pidof xclock); count=$((count+1)); done" crashes unity, or other libbamf clients, this branch should fix it
<tedg> Trevinho, Heh, I'm not going to try it :-)
 * Trevinho wanted to make crash tedg's machine! :D
<didrocks> tedg: come on, I want the "before" and "after" :p
<didrocks> Trevinho: why did you tell him about the crash? Just that it should make that use case working :)
<didrocks> "how whould I know?"
<didrocks> "you will know" :)
<Trevinho> :D
<tedg> didrocks, BTW, did you see this?  http://nerdapproved.com/misc-weirdness/adding-a-dinosaur-makes-for-the-most-epic-wedding-photo-ever/
<tedg> didrocks, Just sayin', you could do it.
<Trevinho> Cimi: know it crashes though :D (not really that test, but it should be the same)
<Trevinho> lol
<didrocks> tedg: ahah, I'm sure my fiancee will love that :)
<Cimi> I've moved to kde
<Cimi> until unity will work again
<Trevinho> Cimi: it's time to get back home, dude
<Trevinho> Cimi: grab lp:~3v1n0/bamf/factory-ref-rework/ and you'll be happier
<Cimi> Trevinho, can't be bothered :D
<Cimi> when will be in distro
<didrocks> it seems Trevinho has a branch to fix everything :)
<Trevinho> hopefully...
<didrocks> soon, it will be attached with patches "need to get your intim parts larger? Takes that branch: lp:~3v1n0/bamf/factory-ref-rework/"
<didrocks> s/patches/spams/
<Trevinho> ahah
<Trevinho> that patch also solves personal issues, Cimi you really need it! :)
<didrocks> heh :)
<greyback> Saviq: standup
 * Saviq needs to recreate the standup to add a reminded...
<Saviq> reminder, even
<tedg> Trevinho, Think, soon you'll be close enough to just smack Cimi when he uses KDE ;-)
<Cimi> tedg, kde is a pain compared to UX in unity
<Cimi> tedg, but at least is doesn't crash as often :)
<tedg> Cimi, Heh, I was more interested in Trevinho smacking you, it'd be good for you ;-)
 * tedg wants YouTube videos
<tedg> We could have the Italian version of the Three Stooges!
<Trevinho> ahaha
<Trevinho> tedg: back to the branch, I need to start testing the library also... it seems your libdbustest might help a lot... Unfortunately we had basically 0 tests for bamf until few months ago, so I'm slowly adding them...
<tedg> Trevinho, Ah, yeah.  You should look at HUD, we even have a BAMF server mock in there for a few things.
<Trevinho> tedg: yes, I've seen that
<pete-woods> tedg: don't know if this has reached you, but I pushed this MR to try and help with the unit test failures: https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/hud/bamf-mock-fix/+merge/169176
<pete-woods> ted: and it has got past the first error, but as usual there's now a better error :)
<tedg> pete-woods, Ah, no I hadn't, but I have the same fix here :-)  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/bamf-saucy-fix/+merge/168952
<Trevinho> tedg: in the mean time, using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5761483/ plus the xlcock script can also be a "kind of test"
<pete-woods> tedg: the bamf private dbus API has (quite reasonably) changed
<tedg> pete-woods, Yeah
<pete-woods> tedg: awesome, as long as you're on it I will cancel that MR
<tedg> I also have a bunch of debugging info in there which allowed to me to track it down to unref'ing the matcher.
<sil2100> pete-woods: ouch, it seems to still be broken... sadly!
<tedg> Jenkins is happy, top approving.
<tedg> sil2100, We think this BAMF patch is the culprit.  https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/factory-ref-rework/+merge/169193
<tedg> sil2100, Once it lands and builds we can retry the HUD builds and I think things will be better.
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> /o/
<sil2100> \o\
<sil2100> Would be awesome!
<sil2100> tedg, Trevinho: thanks guys, can't wait to see the results
<didrocks> tedg: i'll really keep this branch around and propose that for a solution to any pain in the world :)
<tedg> didrocks, We don't have a test, but we think this branch may help create peace in the Middle East.  YMMV.
<didrocks> tedg: is it going to end the financial crisis as well?
 * Trevinho does bzr push middle-east:~3v1n0/bamf/factory-ref-rework
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you're doing the drag hint for the greeter, right?
<tedg> didrocks, No, no.  That requires putting bankers in jail for being liars, which is apparently impossible.
<tedg> Trevinho, Could we make libbamf3-1 not depend on bamfdaemon?
<Trevinho> tedg: it's something I've been thinking as well..
<tedg> Trevinho, Okay, I'll propose a patch.
<Trevinho> tedg:but it's  also true that without it it does nothing... distroooo??? didrocks ???
<mzanetti> dandrader: yes
<tedg> Trevinho, Yeah, but I need to have HUD handle both Unity 7 and 8 with Mir.  So we're going to have to detect somehow.
<mzanetti> dandrader: its already done actually
<tedg> Trevinho, I'd rather link to libbamf, but not use it in the Mir case.
<Trevinho> tedg: then unity should depend on daemon, isn't it?
<Trevinho> 7, I mean
<tedg> Trevinho, Yes
<didrocks> Trevinho: tedg: hum, but libbamf3-1 without bamfdaemon is useless, isn't it?
<tedg> didrocks, Could we do a "Breaks: bamfdaemon (!= ${binary:Version})" ?
<tedg> didrocks, Yes, and that's fine.
<didrocks> hum, I would be interested in the intend :)
<tedg> didrocks, But we don't want bamfdaemon on the phone, but we do want a hud linking to libbamf.
<didrocks> ok, that's what I was going to say :)
<didrocks> tedg: hud linking to libbamf -> for the convergence story, right?
<tedg> didrocks, Yes
<didrocks> (even if it won't use it on the phone)
<tedg> didrocks, Eventually, if all goes to plan, we won't use it on the desktop either.  But that's going to be in time.
<didrocks> yeah, so I guess remove this dep and adding unity7 dep on bamfdaemon is fine
<didrocks> yep, agreed
<tedg> didrocks, Does that breaks thing above make sense?
<didrocks> tedg: not sure about the Breaks: though, what do you want to express?
<tedg> I think we want the DBus API to match.
<tedg> Just that the version of the lib and daemon should be the same.
<didrocks> hum, interesting case :)
<didrocks> let me dive a little bit on debian policy
<tedg> K
<didrocks> The relations allowed are <<, <=, =, >= and >> for strictly earlier, earlier or equal, exactly equal, later or equal and strictly later, respectively.
<didrocks> so, doesn't seem
<didrocks> but!
<didrocks> we can breaks with (<< ${binary:Version}), (>> ${binary:Version})
<dandrader> mzanetti, is it in a branch?
<didrocks> tedg: wdyt? ^
<dandrader> mzanetti, I wanna see how it would (or if it would) conflict with what I'm working on
<tedg> didrocks, Sure.  Another thought is that we could make the daemon hard dep on the lib.  Seems you wouldn't want the daemon without the lib.
<dandrader> mzanetti, I think I found it: lp:~mzanetti/unity/8-greeter-edge-hinting
<mzanetti> dandrader: yep, thats it
<mzanetti> dandrader: still need to update the tests
<didrocks> tedg: yeah, it's a better idea for apt to handle it I guess, so yeah, go that road please :)
 * greyback hates the whitespace checker
<didrocks> tedg: so both branch? the bamf part + unity dep?
<tedg> didrocks, Yeah, will do.
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^ as if it lands for tomorrow, as I'm not around, please ensure to land both indicators AND unity
<didrocks> otherwise, we'll have some isos broken :)
<didrocks> thanks tedg :)
<didrocks> sil2100: remember that we have dailies on week-end then, so take care that both lands the same day :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, hmm, looks there will be no conflicts. so the idea is that if you tap anywhere on the greeter it will bounce sideways to hint that you can drag it (like on the N9)?
<mzanetti> dandrader: only if you tap on the right half of the greeter. if you tap on the left half the launcher will be hinted (which is already in)
<mzanetti> dandrader: but yeah... basically like on the N9
<dandrader> mzanetti, right
<tedg> didrocks, Did the unity-panel-service upstart job get re-added?
<didrocks> tedg: not yet sorry, it's on my list on the spreadsheet, but had some other work to do, will do it on Monday to avoid breaking the world before the week-end if any :)
<didrocks> tedg: don't worry, I'll handle it anyway
<didrocks> and let you know if I can reproduce some bad cases
<tedg> Cool, good.  Missing my fast Unity login :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do you know if we have https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,54808 backported?
<didrocks> tedg: did it make that much a difference for you?
<didrocks> in term of login speed?
<tedg> didrocks, Not entirely sure, but it looked faster.
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK
<tedg> didrocks, No timing or anything.
<didrocks> maybe, I was more focused on the indicator-network making my panel bleeding :p
<Trevinho> ah tedg about the upstart u-p-s integration, one of the comment of the review (reason why I also waited to appprove), was that it should be possible to do the same witha  dbus call... is this possible already in saucy?
<tedg> didrocks, Once we get the indicators out of the way we should get a much more sensible boot.
<didrocks> yep
<tedg> Trevinho, You mean the signal?  Yeah, there's a work item to get an upstart lib for that stuff.
<tedg> Trevinho, I forget which blueprint though....
<Trevinho> tedg: ah, nice
<Trevinho> tedg: no worries
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we should yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's a FIXME that we could get rid of
<Saviq> tsdgeos, in indicators
<tsdgeos> yep it's there
<tsdgeos> debian/patches/03_51665a9ecaebaef2382c1e76ebedfeffacb4b3de_backport.patch
<tedg> didrocks, Do you know if the autolander waits for it to build in the PPA?
<tedg> Curious if I can kick off HUD builds now or I should wait.
<mzanetti> dandrader: pushed the updated tests. feel free to do a proper review of the branch if you have time ;)
<didrocks> tedg: sorry, what is the "it"?
<didrocks> tedg: once stack wait on the other one to finish first
<tedg> didrocks, What ever branch it's landing.
<didrocks> within the stack, it's the traditional build-dep order
<didrocks> (with constraints in debian/control)
<sil2100> didrocks, tedg: I think we would have to re-run the stack that has bamf in it, for the new bamf to land in the PPA
<tedg> Wait, but isn't there a PPA of just "this is the latest trunk commit" without releases?
<sil2100> So that we can then re-run HUD
<didrocks> tedg: I don't think there is anymore. There is a local repository for upstream merger, but that's it
<didrocks> sil2100: agreed
<tedg> Hmm, okay.  If we could stop changing things that'd make my life easier ;-)
<tedg> sil2100, Can you do that please?  The BAMF patch is in trunk.
<tedg> I'd like to get my merges in.
<sil2100> tedg: I see, hm, just been thinking if this could be in as well before that?https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/indicator-datetime/gtest-linking-order/+merge/169161
<sil2100> Since this way I could rebuild bamf and indicator-datetime, unblock 'slightly' indicators and killing 2 birds with one stone
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, how free are you?
<nic-doffay> On a scale of 1/10 - 5/10 :P
<tedg> Sure, that's a silly comment though.  Known issues can be documented.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: given my weekly sync meetings with design start now I'd say 0 :/
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I'll ping you if I have a couple of minutes for you in between the meetings
<sil2100> tedg: just the very second that gets merged, I'll run all the machinery and get back to you
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, cool
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, just need a review of that branch sometime.
<nic-doffay> the orientation one.
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: yeah, I think I can do that today
<nic-doffay> Need some further suggestions on how to speed it up even more.
<nic-doffay> eg what components can be moved out the "main" orientation helper.
<dandrader> mzanetti, will do
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<dednick> Saviq: about moving to Unity.Indicator namspace? did you mean Ubuntu.Indicators? I dont see anything else using that
<dednick> except for the bridge between old unity & new.
<Saviq> dednick, no, Unity.Indicators
<Saviq> dednick, the shell-facing plugins are like that
<Saviq> or will be
<Saviq> dednick, Unity.Notifications is the one that's going to be there the soonest
<dednick> Saviq: ah. ok
<Saviq> dednick, then Unity.Launcher, Unity should be moved to Unity.Scopes
<dandrader> mzanetti, the wonders of multitouch: you can keep a finger on the greeter to activate the launcher hint and then, with another finger, drag in the hinted launcher
<mzanetti> dandrader: does it work?
<mzanetti> dandrader: I didn't try it to be honest
<mzanetti> hehe... yeah, it does
<mzanetti> pretty cool, eh
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes! it's not a bug or anythin. it's just  amusing :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, but not with the Greeter as it currently still uses a Revealer which is MouseArea-based
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<dandrader> mzanetti, Saviq, oh crap. 1- hold the phone with both hands 2- launch 2 apps (gallery an phone) 3- with left thumb bring in the launcher (but not so much as the app window starts to move away) 4 - with right thumb start bringing in the previous app  from right edge
<Saviq> dandrader, lol
<dandrader> it all works nicely until the launcher animation starts moving the application window as well
<Saviq> dandrader, well, yeah, but that should just be disabled, I think
<Saviq> dandrader, the first one wins
<Saviq> dandrader, still, it's better than what I'd expect :)
<dandrader> yeah :)
<Saviq> dandrader, but the launcher hint + drag I say is correct
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, I see no problem with it
<dandrader> Saviq, about the "the first one wins", sounds like the single-pointer paradigm where there can be only one interaction at a time. Which you get for free from the touch to pointer conversion when MouseAreas are used.
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, TBH I see nothing wrong with what happens currently
<Saviq> dandrader, it's just a case of the two inputs fighting, which is fine, IMO
<dandrader> although I'm not suggesting us getting back to MouseAreas. As that limit our possibilities
<mterry> pete-woods, so again, I was a little fuzzy on where the infographic backend data lived.  It's not in accountsservice?
<pete-woods> mterry: that's where it will live, yeah
<mterry> pete-woods, OK.  Hasn't landed yet?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hey. my meetings are over. I could help you / review now
<mzanetti> ah... let me test dandrader's findings first
<mterry> pete-woods, I guess it doesn't really matter, lightdm can add support ahead of it in accountsservice and just use an error fallback until it lands
<pete-woods> mterry: I'm still waiting on that patch for account service to land that lets me store data there
<pete-woods> mterry:  basically I've put together an API that handles that side of things, and gets the data split into the form that the infographic
<mterry> pete-woods, but is there a document that describes what the dbus api will look like?
<mterry> pete-woods, oh, there is a shim library?
<pete-woods> mterry: yes
<mterry> pete-woods, I was imagining that liblightdm would be the shim library itself, but that's good too
<mhall119> davidcalle: ping
<mterry> pete-woods, you were talking about packages, did you mean that you packaged up your shim library?
<pete-woods> mterry: basically I was worried that it might be considered to not be part of lightdm, so I've put it in another lib
<davidcalle> mhall119, pong
<pete-woods> mterry: yes, the API is fixed now, but the lib doesn't "work" yet
<mterry> pete-woods, that's fine yeah
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, we need to get a tutorial for writing scopes with the new API, do you happen to have one?
<mterry> pete-woods, where is this code?
<pete-woods> mterry: https://launchpad.net/libusermetrics
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, wicked ill get the link
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity/orientation/+merge/168100
<pete-woods> mterry: I've not pushed the C (GObject) API yet
<pete-woods> so it's Qt only at the moment
<mterry> pete-woods, maybe we just use this directly then instead of going through liblightdm
<davidcalle> mhall119, I do have a lengthy one, which is WIP, but I can make a rather quick one from it. When would you need it?
<mhall119> davidcalle: next week if possible
<pete-woods> mterry: that was always a possibility - I wanted to protect against it being decided that it didn't belong in LightDM
<mhall119> if you can't in that timeframe, I can work on what you have currently
<mterry> pete-woods, I was just mentally sticking it in liblightdm because a lot of other accountsservice stuff is there, but agreed that this feels a bit different, and since you've already done the work for it, no reason to then stick another layer in the mix
<davidcalle> mhall119, I can probably do it tomorrow.
<mhall119> davidcalle: that would be awesome, thanks
<mterry> pete-woods, is this in saucy yet?
<pete-woods> mterry: we would still need a plugin in the shell adding for it
<mhall119> I'll get it up on developer.ubuntu.com as soon as it's ready
<davidcalle> mhall119, saucy or raring?
<mhall119> davidcalle: saucy
<mhall119> smart scopes
<davidcalle> mhall119, ok
<mterry> pete-woods, sure.  We could stuff it in the "LightDM" plugin, since from the shell's perspective, it's still login-related stuff
<pete-woods> mterry: I actually have no idea where the packages go, the CI side of things was set up for me
<pete-woods> mterry: good point!
<mterry> pete-woods, OK...  So you set up CI, good.  I'll poke didrocks.  didrocks, do you know the distro-status of libusermetrics?  I can be a reviewer if you need more
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther any ETA on the mediumtests VMs?
<mzanetti> Saviq: that could take quite a bit... anything that needs to land? in that case I could workaround it temporary
<fginther> Saviq, still working on it, I'll hopefully have one ready in the next two or three hours (better if all goes well)
<sil2100> tedg: ok, so... we need to wait for didrocks sadly\
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/8.new-libunity/+merge/167733 is waiting on that
<Saviq> yikes
<sil2100> tedg: since I re-ran indicators (bamf and indicator-datetime), but something got broken in the system and the build job just crashes
<mhr3> davidcalle, keep in mind that things might still be changing... for example today's discussion
<sil2100> tedg: only didrocks can help us nooow ;_;
<sil2100> tedg: he should be back soon I hope!
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther, if it's there for tomorrow, we'll be fine, I really hope to land this tomorrow
<mhr3> davidcalle, so working on a lengthy one right now isn't the best use of time :)
<tedg> sil2100, Ah, okay.
<fginther> Saviq, that would be better, give us a chance to run a few extra tests first :-)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... then I won't hack some workarounds now. if fginther encounters problems and vm's are not ready tomorrow, I'll punch it through CI tomorrow
<Saviq> mzanetti, fginther thanks
<fginther> Saviq, np
<davidcalle> mhr3, indeed, but the lenghty one is mostly about how to use the set of scripts in scope-tools, so that should work as long as I keep maintaining it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: where do I get the file you patched in the SDK?
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I that slipped my mind.
<nic-doffay> one sec
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, lp:~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/orientation-helper-anim-alias
<Trevinho> sil2100: do you know for when is planned an SRU for unity in raring? THere are a couple of annoying bugs staring there for too much time I think
<sil2100> Trevinho: for raring you say... I think it should be really soon, since the SRU is ready but from what I know it was waiting for a patch pilot to pick it up
<Trevinho> sil2100: ah, ok
<Trevinho> sil2100: since we support it only 9 months I think that for this short period at least we should be quick in providing fixes :)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: Cannot assign to non-existent property "transitionEnabled"
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: the OrientationHelper from your branch does not seem to have that property
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, I must have forgotten to push it.
<nic-doffay> one sec..
<seb128> sil2100, Trevinho: there is  a raring SRU in the queue waiting for review for like a month, infinity said he would review it soon ... but maybe a ping on #ubuntu-release as a reminder could be useful
<Trevinho> seb128: ah
<sil2100> Indeed
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, pushed
<Cimi>                     property color backgroundColor: "transparent"
<Cimi>                     property color sundayBackgroundColor: "#19AEA79F"
<Cimi>                     property color rectangleColor: isSunday ? sundayBackgroundColor : backgroundColor
<Cimi> Saviq, ^^ rectangleColor loses the alpha channel
<Cimi> any idea why?
<Saviq> Cimi, trying
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmmm.. I'm having troubles with run_on_device on the latest image. already known?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, wassup?
<mzanetti> The C compiler "/usr/bin/cc" is not able to compile a simple test program.
<mzanetti> I didn't investigate yet...
<Cimi> mzanetti, remember we have saucy now
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I know
<mhr3> ricotz, re your yesterday's question - it affects just libunity, and that still builds with 0.18, so shouldn't cause any issues atm
<mzanetti> apt-get upgarde seems to upgrade all the compiler stuff... lets see what happens
<Saviq> Cimi, s/color/var/
<Cimi> Saviq, last one?
<Saviq> Cimi, seems assigning to a color property loses alpha
<Saviq> Cimi, all props
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Cimi> Saviq, weird... if I use directly backgroundColor is indeed transparent
<Cimi> Saviq, if I do if else, it loses
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, the binding must break it somehow
<tedg> bregma, Do you have a name for what the unity 8 session will be called?
<bregma> not yet, but "Kevin" is a good candidate
<bregma> realistically, I would choose "unity8" for testing purposes
<Cimi> Saviq, bugreport for qt?
<Saviq> Cimi, definitely
<bregma> currently unity8 does not even build from source on Saucy, is anyone tracking that?
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: ok... got it running
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, awesome
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5761876/
<dednick> Saviq: ping
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, sorry for the delay
<Saviq> dednick, pong
<nic-doffay> usual absent minded stuff.
<dednick> Saviq: qml shouldnt really be copied into the binary folder right?
<Saviq> dednick, ideally no, but if you have a module there's no way around it
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: no worries. any specific questions?
<Saviq> dednick, the plugin .so needs to be in the same place the qmldir and the qml files are
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, check out that QML
<dednick> Saviq: right, but if we split the indicators to plugin + import would be better?
<dednick> or still needs to be in same?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then s/color/var/ in lines 21,22
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, better
<Saviq> dednick, since they're going to be on a separate import path
<tsdgeos> weird
<Saviq> tsdgeos, feels like QColor(QColor()) looses alpha or something
<dednick> Saviq: some of the qml files have resources (images) though. how do we ship those with imports?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or the bindings, something's really weird
<Saviq> dednick, with the import, in a graphics/ folder
<tsdgeos> hope i didn't break that :D
 * tsdgeos checks his patch to qcolor
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, not really just wanted to get your thoughts on which components don't have to rotate.
<nic-doffay> to speed it up.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's why I pointed it at you :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or you at it
<Saviq> dednick, we don't have any imports yet, but I'm getting to the point where I want to split the source into some imports
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, but if you load something with a loader, i think it uses a path relative to where the loader is :(
<Saviq> dednick, hmm, it shouldn't
<tsdgeos> but i didn't change that
<tsdgeos> i think
 * tsdgeos is looking for the comit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's also only happening with a conditional binding
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you do color: backgroundColor
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's fine
<Saviq> so no, it's not even QColor(QColor())
<tsdgeos> nah didn't change that
<dednick> Saviq: ok, well i'll give splitting the indicators into imports and plugin tomorrow. can't promis anything though :)
<Saviq> dednick, sure, that's not a priority, though
<Saviq> dednick, can happen when we do more of that in the whole shell
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: good question... thats a tough one
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> dednick, but then the QML should just maybe live in Panel/Indicators
<Saviq> dednick, and not in the module
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: you could try to destroy the non-visible lenses during rotation and create them again afterwards
<tsdgeos> Saviq: all i can say it's it shold work, but it doesn't :D I can have a look but i guess it's not really critical
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: just a guess tho... not sure what ramifications that brings
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, there's a workaround, so we'll use that and Cimi will file a QTBUG
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, what about the various stages?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, don't spend any time on it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe i can find time to have a look at it while at QTCS or something :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have fun there :)
<didrocks> mterry: libusermetrics? either my memory is not good, either it's the first time I heard about it for dailies ;)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: in Dash/DashContent.qml try setting cachebuffer to 0 while rotation is running
<Cimi> Saviq, that theming thing is so fun :D
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, it's a pain we're not using it yet in the shell
<Saviq> Cimi, every time I see a "color: "something"" or "weight: Text.Medium" I cringe :D
<Cimi> Saviq, you mean shame?
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah
<Cimi> I can work on that after
<Saviq> Cimi, I know you can
<Saviq> Cimi, I even know that you will ;)
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: hmmm. don't think you can remove the stages
<Cimi> lol
<Saviq> tsdgeos, jenkins: ouch
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: I guess if that cacheBuffer thing doesn't work, one thing would be to try serializing the rotations... E.g. the visible parts first, and then, when done, the non visible ones... I understand thats quite tricky to do tho
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you committed a test.qml
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay, yeah I did some thinking about that, too
<mzanetti> nic-doffay: also play around with things like "layer.enabled: rotation.running" or something like that
<tsdgeos> i did
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what's wrong about it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no copyright :D
<tsdgeos> right
<Saviq> mzanetti, layering won't help if the component is _in_ an orientationHelper
<Saviq> mzanetti, 'cause it will get updated with each geometry change anyway
<Saviq> nic-doffay, ^
<mzanetti> hmm... I see..
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay, it's gonna get better with tsdgeos's new ListViewWithPageHeader
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay and even better later when we rebuild only the visible lenses
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the slowness comes from the fact that we have all lenses created all the time
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and all the categories
<mzanetti> yeah. those 2 things should help a lot
<mzanetti> still... try to get as much as possible out of the current state... it can only get better later
<Saviq> nic-doffay, mzanetti I'm inclined to say that until then we should not rotate the dash
<mzanetti> Saviq: I tend to agree
<Saviq> design folks were thinking that, too
<mzanetti> Saviq: also, it causes a conflict with the greeter, now that we have the hack for the tablet
<mzanetti> looks like a micro tablet now :)
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, nic-doffay, so I'm thinking let's go for "only rotate the shell when app is focused"
<Saviq> mzanetti, tablet is completely broken for rotation, too
<Saviq> mzanetti, as side stage isn't moved to the right edge
<mzanetti> oh... I see
<Saviq> but that won't happen before Mir integration
<Saviq> when we can actually control the surfaces
<mzanetti> actually, we should only rotate the shell if an app is focused AND the app handles rotation
<mzanetti> which might reveal some lacking API
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mzanetti can you leave these as comments so I can read them tomorrow again?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, of course
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's even more to that
<Saviq> mzanetti, question is not "does app support rotation", but what orientations it supports (landscape / portrait)
<mzanetti> exactly
<Saviq> mzanetti, and if it only supports one of them (and it's not the native one)
<Saviq> mzanetti, we actually need to rotate the surface
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> because the app won't know
<Saviq> then there's the question of 180° rotation
<Saviq> we could support it regardless of app's abilities
<Saviq> s/could/should/
<mzanetti> hehe... yeah... I already was close to talking to the speaker while listening to the mic in my last call
<mzanetti> as the phone-app does 180° rotation
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah, we got some questions to answer
<mzanetti> yep...
<Saviq> ricmm was setting up a call about that
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, thanks for the comment!
<Trevinho> tedg: how is going the hud with new factory?
<Trevinho> ouch, he's out...
<Trevinho> sil2100: do you know that? ^
<sil2100> Trevinho: hi! Ok, so we had some issues in the stack
<sil2100> Trevinho: someone did an direct upload to the archive and broke the daily-release
<Trevinho> ah
<sil2100> Trevinho: we fixed that, waiting for the merge to go in
<sil2100> Once that's done, I'll restart
<jbicha> mfisch: can you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/account-plugin-fitbit/build-with-valac/+merge/168227 ?
<mfisch> jbicha: that's cwayne's baby, let me ping him, if he can't I can
<cwayne> mfisch, heyo
<mfisch> cwayne: <jbicha> mfisch: can you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/account-plugin-fitbit/build-with-valac/+merge/168227 ?
<mfisch> cwayne: do you want to do that or do you need me to?
<cwayne> mfisch, would you please?  MR looks fine to me though
<cwayne> jbicha, thanks for the MR!
<mfisch> jbicha: building now
<mfisch> I wonder why I never got an email about that MR
<cwayne> i didnt either
<cwayne> weird
<cwayne> mfisch, that package is in universe btw
<cwayne> so i guess you can push updates to it now :P
<cwayne> mfisch, youre now my go-to motu, mterry  you're off the hook :D
<jbicha> mterry: could you re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/gnome-control-center-unity/rename-desktop-for-38/+merge/167608 ?
<mfisch> I was hoping my first push would be some massive awesomeness but this will do
<mfisch> jbicha: is there a bug for this ?
<jbicha> mfisch: fixing ftbfs issues are massive awesomeness :)
<jbicha> no bug
<mfisch> jbicha: I dont see it on the qa site for ftbfs?
<jbicha> that's because the last time it was pushed to Ubuntu it did build but it wouldn't now that the dependencies shifted
<mfisch> ah
<jbicha> that's why there's periodic rebuilds of everything in Ubuntu to catch build failures like that
<jbicha> I think the last one was http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20130329-raring.html
<mhr3> Saviq, almost forgot but i pushed the soname branch
<mhr3> Saviq, so pls look if you're still around
<mfisch> jbicha: merged and pushed up
<mfisch> jbicha: does it also need to be dput now?
<jbicha> mfisch: yes, unless that branch does that fancy autolanding
<mfisch> nope
<Saviq> mhr3, already approved, shall we wait for someone else to top-approve or do you think it's fine to land?
<jbicha> you could maybe opt in to the autolanding program but I've no idea how much work is required for that
<mterry> didrocks, ah, it must have just been set up for CI, not daily-release...  I'd like to set it up for daily-release, let me see about filing a MR to do that
<mhr3> Saviq, i didn't exactly test the deb, other than building it, but we have testing that should catch if it breaks something, don't we? ;)
<didrocks> mterry: the packaging should be pre-NEWed if not in the archive, check for compatibility with our rules
<Saviq> mhr3, indeed
<didrocks> mterry: I'm not there tomorrow, but I guess sil2100 can help you :)
<didrocks> mterry: and it's not like if you were a stranger to the rules for daily release :p
<sil2100> mterry: what's up? What package?
<mterry> didrocks, yar, I was going to check the process page again, it's been a while since I did a NEW package for daily
<Saviq> mhr3, k, building myself, too
<didrocks> mterry: we added "multi-arch if possible" to the list (but not the wiki page)
<mterry> sil2100, I'm looking at libusermetrics, something used for the infographic on the phone
<mterry> sil2100, not in archive yet
<didrocks> mterry: and you know this MIR things… check for build-deps to not have bad surprise later on and having someone MIRing 20 components :p
<didrocks> first time you heard of it I'm sure! :p
<sil2100> :D
<mterry> didrocks, are we mainlining unity8 stuff?
<sil2100> mterry: I could look at that, but tomorrow
<mterry> I guess we must, we'll make an image for it
<didrocks> mterry: not yet, I'm just checking we don't introduce crazy stuff as I've already seen :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: are you still around?
<sil2100> Trevinho: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142339353/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.bamf_0.5.0daily13.06.13.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Trevinho> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> I wonder what's up... not sure if we had a new webapps?
<Trevinho> sil2100: mh
<Trevinho> sil2100: has the package name changed?
<mterry> sil2100, so yeah, I'll review lp:libusermetrics today, if you have time tomorrow, I'd appreciate a second look
<sil2100> Trevinho: not sure, since it's in the archive
<sil2100> I mean, in the PPA
<sil2100> fginther: ping!
<fginther> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> fginther: maybe you would be able to help? As we're getting a build failure of bamf on armhf, saying it cannot find a version of libunity-webapps
<sil2100> fginther: while the very same version is in the PPA already
<sil2100> Rebuilding does not help...
<fginther> sil2100, do you have a link to the build?
<sil2100> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142339353/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.bamf_0.5.0daily13.06.13.1-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3243556/+listing-archive-extra <- while this is in the same PPA
<sil2100> I need to finish soon, but this is still broken ;/
<sil2100> I want to unblock the stacks
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4669110
<sil2100> Ok, I really have to go now
<sil2100> fginther: could you take a look?
<sil2100> kenvandine: could I ask you something?
<fginther> sil2100, I'm looking
<kenvandine> sil2100,  certainly
<sil2100> kenvandine: if this gets somehow resolved, could you please re-run the indicator stack with 'foo' as the project list?
<sil2100> Since I'd like to have it unblocked
<kenvandine> yup
<sil2100> fginther, kenvandine: thanks guys!
<sil2100> Sorry about that ;)
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> fginther, can you ping me?
<sil2100> See you tomorrow!
<ricotz> mhr3, re vala -- then it seems fine, although there might be other libraries affected too
<fginther> kenvandine, I found the issue with bamf, the latest libunity failed to build on armhf
<fginther> kenvandine, looks like maybe a launchpad hiccup, I'm going to retry the build
<kenvandine> fginther, cool
<fginther> kenvandine, except, I can't.  Can you: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+build/4667352
<kenvandine> fginther, restarted
<fginther> kenvandine, thanks
<gQuigs> trying to figure out why this happens: http://askubuntu.com/questions/230270/immediately-after-login-my-12-04-lts-desktop-asks-for-my-password-for-authenti
<gQuigs> error from auth.log: polkitd(authority=local): Operator of unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session2 FAILED to authenticate to gain authorization for action org.freedesktop.accounts.user-administration for system-bus-name::1.54 [/usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service] (owned by unix-user:REMOVED)
<gQuigs> removing the indicator-messages packages fixed it, but I can't figure out why it would be trying to access user-admin...
<gotwig> mhall119, so are the scopes going to be more integrated into the smart scopes?
<gotwig> mhall119, imagine the possibilities of a smart scope for recipes :O ^^
<gotwig> mhall119, when I once released my first versions, people already wrote in the comments that it could be useful for use with a tablet in the kitchen. The following years may realize this idea
<fginther> kenvandine, can you try rebuilding bamf now?
<kenvandine> fginther, again?
<fginther> kenvandine, bamf was not building due to libunity
<fginther> libunity is oknow
<fginther> libunity is ok now
<kenvandine> fginther, yeah, i rebuilt it earlier
<kenvandine> and it succeeded
<kenvandine> oh
<fginther> ok, so can we rebuild the stack now as sil2100 wanted?
<kenvandine> wait... i did the rebuild on libunity
<kenvandine> and i did what he asked on the stack
<fginther> oh, so a build is in progress?
<kenvandine> no... it failed again
 * kenvandine looks
<fginther> i mean a daily release build...
<kenvandine> yeah, i did
<kenvandine> but it failed because of the failed bamf build
<kenvandine> i just poked that one
<kenvandine> and i'll run it again
<fginther> ohhh, ok
<fginther> thanks
<kenvandine> thx for the reminder
<kenvandine> i had missed a step in there :)
<fginther> kenvandine, bamf is good now
<kenvandine> fginther: cool
<kenvandine> i'll rerun the stack then
<om26er> where can I find the latest unity8 build ?
<om26er> ouch wrong channel\
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-14
<om26er> gm
<Saviq> om26er, hey, you asked yesterday where can you get the latest unity8 builds (and then said this was the wrong channel :D)
<Saviq> om26er, it's the right channel, and the latest published builds are at ppa:phablet-team
<Saviq> om26er, and we'll move to daily builds soon-ish
<om26er> Saviq, sorry was on a call, that ppa does not seem to have unity8 at all
<Saviq> om26er, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=unity8&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<om26er> or maybe it has qml-phone-shell but the saucy version have not updated for a while
<Saviq> om26er, but yeah, it's a week old or so, we'll be releasing today
<Saviq> om26er, since we're releasing manually we need to remember to put a changelog entry at some point, and we haven't been great at it
<Saviq> fginther, ping
<nic-doffay> Saviq, could we land that sdk branch soon? Just did a final push to it after adding documentation and doing a check.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, not my call :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, someone from the sdk team should re-review / approve
<Saviq> seb128, my turn... we have, until now, used a unity and libunity branches that were bumped to version 7.80 so that we're always newer than distro
<Saviq> seb128, and now we want to get rid of those
<Saviq> seb128, is there something we could do in debian/control of unity8 to Conflict / Break / Depend so that upgrading unity8 would force downgrading of the other packages?
<seb128> no
<seb128> the package management is not made for downgrades
<seb128> you need the distro version bumped over the version you were using or to use an epoch (add a "1:" on start of the version, which means what follows is higher that the version that didn't have the 1:)
<seb128> but you can't really automagically fix upgrades for the users who got those versions out of doing that version/epoch bump on the packages that need to be "downgraded"
<Mirv> seb128: yes I heard, but I actually checked later in the morning that unlike the last time, the files are actually still there
<Mirv> so I'm not sure what's the issue
<mhr3> Saviq, you can be heard swearing even in london :P
<Mirv> seb128: for example, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3234004/+listing-archive-extra - the files are still all there (unlike for example for 13.05.23 snapshot), but it does say "removed from disk" at the top only 5 days after the build
<Mirv> seb128: how it looked for the 13.05.08 when those failed earlier was https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3214532/+listing-archive-extra - no files at all
<Mirv> sil2100: I e-mailed Ken, and Mathieu about the SRU (since they're listed on the task in addition), cc:ing didier, I can forward that to you too
<Saviq> mhr3, I'll just ignore it and tell people to upgrade their image :P
<seb128> Mirv, yes please, did you talk to infinity on #ubuntu-release?
<Mirv> seb128: I also made a backup of the .31 releases on Wednesday to https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/sru/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=raring manually (except for bamf which should be called ubuntu1 and was already reuploaded but also rejected for some reason)
<Mirv> seb128: in PM
<seb128> ok
<Mirv> but he's sleeping now
<seb128> well, as long as it's handled
<Saviq> seb128, so to downgrade they'd have to explicitly say which versions to use?
<seb128> Saviq, yes, like sudo apt-get install unity=7.0.0-0ubuntu3
<sil2100> Mirv: please, if you can, since today I'm a bit too busy, but I'd like to be up-to-date while you're gone ;)
<seb128> or unity/saucy
<Mirv> seb128: I can see that reuploading the 6 other packages to the queue would be in order, on Monday when Didier's back with his upload rights
<Saviq> seb128, good enough!
<seb128> Mirv, aren't those uploads just done by jenkins?
<seb128> Saviq, great ;-)
<Mirv> sil2100: forwarded
<Mirv> seb128: yes, but we can't reupload / ask for syncs for superseded packages, and we'd again need to review all the packages for the changes 13.05.31 -> 13.06.14. no problem otherwise, but we'd have the 13.05.31 packages ready to go similar to 13.05.08 earlier
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
<seb128> Mirv, ok, that makes sense
<Mirv> and then jenkins would do the sync request for the new reviewed packages, they'd be in queue and expire again :)
<Mirv> so even if these rejections were done needlessly (the files are still there), we can't redo the requests anyway so they're gone
<Mirv> for the next SRU sync request, before SRU team rejecting it, it should be looked how the files that have not expired can be fetched
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ci failed because of  #include <UnityCore/Lens.h> ?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sorry, we're switching to smart scopes
<tsdgeos> ok :-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, have to break some CI in the process
 * tsdgeos ignores CI for a while and goes back to writing tests
 * greyback getting good at using nmcli to manage his wifi
<Cimi> Saviq, you think it makes sense to have Event as a separate component (like the calendar) I import in the menuitem?
<Saviq> Cimi, I believe so
<Saviq> Cimi, calendar is a separate component than an event, IMO
<Cimi> Saviq, I was unclear
<Cimi> Saviq, I meant, some menuitems contain all the code inside a Qml file
<Cimi> Saviq, currently CalendarMenu and EventMenu
<Cimi> import a separate component
<Cimi> Calendar will be separate, wondering if Event will have to be separate as well
<Cimi> I moved in back, less code
<Cimi> (Event is merged in EventMenu)
<greyback> Can someone confirm the version number of android-tools-adb package. I have 4.2.2+git20130218-3ubuntu8
<Mirv> greyback: seems to be the same as I have
<Mirv> on saucy, ubuntu8
<greyback> Mirv: thanks.
<greyback> adb is not working for me for some reason
<Mirv> greyback: in which way? works here.
<Mirv> greyback: what does adb devices give?
<greyback> Mirv: a device ?????????. Let me reboot before I trouble shoot further, as my install is royally f**ked right now
<Mirv> greyback: ???? usually means incorrect permissions
<greyback> Mirv: bbiab
<nic-doffay> Saviq, having issues running on device again: https://pastebin.canonical.com/92818/
<nic-doffay> No idea why these packages can't be found.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, we might be at fault here, we're trying to get the smart scopes going in CI and everything
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but you should have this package already, unless you flashed recently?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I did flash recently.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you can download the packages from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3244988/+listing-archive-extra
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and install manually on the device
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+files/libdee-qt5-dev_3.0phablet2%7Esaucy1_armhf.deb
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+files/libqtdee3_3.0phablet2%7Esaucy1_armhf.deb
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+files/qtdeclarative5-dee-plugin_3.0phablet2%7Esaucy1_armhf.deb
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just put them on the device and "dpkg -i *deb" should be enough
<nic-doffay> Saviq, still some other missing packages apparently.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, full log from ./run_on_device -s please?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/92822/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dpkg -r libqtdee3
<Saviq> nic-doffay, apt-get -f install
<Saviq> nic-doffay, should help
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's just unity-core-6.0 that isn't found now.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, sorry, you need https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+files/libunity-dev_7.80%7Ephablet3_armhf.deb and https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+files/libunity-core-6.0-dev_7.81%7Ephablet2_armhf.deb too
<greyback> dandrader: yesterday you couldn't mumble because your sound devices were missing in saucy, right?
<dandrader> greyback, yes, so I'm using my laptop that runs raring
<dandrader> for mumble
<greyback> dandrader: so you've no tips for me to fix it :) Oh well, I'll keep digging
<dandrader> greyback, no. keep me posted. :) I think it will eventually work after some kernel update
<seb128> mterry, hey, what's the status of https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155157 ? it's in the sponsoring queue, did you hold on upload waiting for some extra testing (from who?)?
<fginther> Saviq, pong
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155157 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Precise) "[FFe] Allow custom indicators" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<nic-doffay> Saviq, still bust sadly.
<tedg> sil2100, So it seems that the indicator stack didn't release...  what's the current issue?
<Saviq> fginther, mzanetti briefed you already
<mzanetti> sort of
<mzanetti> fginther: but I lost track a bit myself...
<mterry> seb128, someone else was working on uploading it, so I didn't.  /me is looking in mail for who
<mzanetti> fginther: well, I have updated your job config so it runs. there is one "#TODO preinstall this stuff in the VM"
<mzanetti> fginther: on the issues with unity8... I leave explanation to Saviq
<fginther> mzanetti, ok, I was a bit baffled by the dependency issues
<mzanetti> fginther: yeah... its a bit of a mess... it doesn't work with the phablet-team/ppa but also doesn't work without it - at least thats my current understanding
<mzanetti> Saviq will correct me if I'm wrong :D
<greyback> dandrader: probably yeah, but I don't have backup machine, so I'll just have to miss the standup
<mterry> seb128, jmp was working on it
<dandrader> greyback, you could dual boot. but that's a bit of a hassle
<mzanetti> fginther: anyways, disregarding the issues we have with unity8, the mediumtests-runner-fginther job would work with the minimalistic VM's now
<Saviq> mzanetti, kind of, yeah, but we should be able to enable phablet-team ppa now that I've dropped libunity and unity from it
<dandrader> greyback, Otherwise I'm afraid we gonna miss your voice for quite some time
<dandrader> :)
<sil2100> tedg: eeh
<fginther> mzanetti, so all you need installed in the VM are these : "recordmydesktop qmlscene ps-qa-tools xserver-xorg xinit x11-xserver-utils"?
<sil2100> tedg: well, basically we can't safely release indicators without unity anyway
<sil2100> tedg: so indicators is in daily-build, but unity still has issue, also due to hud
<mzanetti> fginther: yep. that seems to be it... and for qmlscene only because of a workaround we need...
<mzanetti> fginther: so I'm unsure if we should preinstall qmlscene or just install it in the workaround step
<mzanetti> trying to save time the preinstallation would be good
<Saviq> mzanetti, the potential remaining culprit is nux
<tedg> sil2100, If unity fails, why can't we test indicators with the last released Unity?
<Saviq> mzanetti, but let's make CI pass first and then we'll see if the packages work or not
<seb128> mterry, ritz (who added the debdiff to the bug) work in jmp's team ... should I just sponsor the debdiff there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I'll enable the phablet-team ppa back?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not yet
<fginther> mzanetti, I'll hold off a bit on updating the VMs
<tedg> sil2100, Is this the same HUD thing with the BAMF errors?
<ritz> seb123  which one is this ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's make CI pass
<ritz> seb128  which one is this ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, for the new-libunity branch
<mzanetti> fginther: yes please. I'll update you again on status in an hour or so
<seb128> ritz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-greeter/+bug/1155157
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1155157 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu Precise) "[FFe] Allow custom indicators" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ritz> aah, thanks :)
<fginther> mzanetti, cool
<mterry> seb128, yeah debdiff should be fine
<seb128> mterry, thanks
<mterry> seb128, I probably should have just uploaded a while ago, but mentally I was like "someone else is on it"
<seb128> mterry, no worry, it's on its way to be uploaded which is what matters ;-)
<sil2100> tedg: the same AP failures as before
<sil2100> tedg: gedit save and app_activate_on_enter
<sil2100> tedg: and the same thing - no HUD results for gedit it seems
<sil2100> ;/
<greyback> dandrader: where can I get the repo for ubuntu-qtlocation-plugin ?
<greyback> I think I'm gonna do a clean install over the weekend. Too many things are now broken, I'm fighting more with my install than getting work done
<nic-doffay> Saviq, still having an issue with unity-core.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, log please?
<dandrader> greyback, searching...
<dandrader> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~rocket-scientists/aal+/ubuntu-qtlocation-plugin
<greyback> dandrader: thank you
<greyback> dandrader: it's private still?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, https://pastebin.canonical.com/92835/
<mzanetti> dandrader: hey, I just noticed (probably you know it already) that ever since we switched to the touch input stuff, scroll wheels are not working any more
<mzanetti> dandrader: not a bit deal right now... but if its easy to enable we probably could/should
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you didn't remove libqtdee3
<Saviq> nic-doffay, what does "apt-get -f install" say?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I did.
<nic-doffay> apt-get -f install doesn't install anything.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, then you didn't install libunity-core-6.0-dev
<Saviq> nic-doffay, https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+files/libunity-core-6.0-dev_7.81%7Ephablet2_armhf.deb
<dandrader> mzanetti, yeah, I know
<tedg> sil2100, I think this should help a bit, you should retry the stack when this lands: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/hud/active-window/+merge/169429
<tedg> sil2100, I'm not sure it'll fix all the issues, but probably the gedit items.  Seems Unity changed it's startup of HUD and also a bunch of window names.
<sil2100> tedg: excellent! Do you know why gedit was affected so much? Was it being invalidly blacklisted or something?
<tedg> sil2100, No, HUD was getting started when the HUD dialog was up instead of before then.  So it was thinking the focused window was the HUD one, which was blacklisted.
<tedg> sil2100, Before HUD would get started earlier, so it'd know about gedit.
<sil2100> Ah, ok, makes sense, good catch
<sil2100> The merger might take a while since there's a lot of merges pilled up
<sil2100> Just hope it didn't hang up or anything...
<tedg> K, mine is little though :-)
<donoban> hi, I've just installed Unity on OpenSuse 12.2 and have two problems
<donoban> first I haven't top panel and notification area, need to do ctrl+space+backspace for log out :\
<donoban> and second I've get an error trying to set up properly two monitor config
<donoban> any idea?
<donoban> I don't know even how debug it
<Saviq> fginther, ping
<fginther> Saviq, pong
<dandrader> Saviq, quick one. You might like it. https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity/8_directionEnum/+merge/169472
<Saviq> dandrader, lol :D
<sil2100> tedg: hi!
<tedg> Howdy sil2100
<sil2100> tedg: I re-ran the machinery for HUD and we still get those 2 gedit failures
<tedg> sil2100, Really?
<tedg> Hmm, that's odd.
<sil2100> No idea what's going wrong, since the same thing is happening, but I see it's using the latest package, so the fix should be in...
<tedg> Can you give me the link that run?
<sil2100> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/113/
<sil2100> Fresh and tasty, finished a few minutes ago ;)
<tedg> sil2100, Can you grab ~/.cache/upstart/hud.log from that run?
<bregma> hey all, I try to run Unity8 on my desktop and it errors immediately with a 'module "Ubuntu.Application" is not installed' error at line 18 in Shell.qml...  is there a package not in the dependency list that I need to install?
<dandrader> bregma, did you use the "run" script?
<bregma> no "run" script ships in the binary deb, and the one in the source tree apparently requires the build environemnt to be present
<dandrader> bregma, check the CODING file in the root dir of unity8
<dandrader> bregma, if you follow the steps there it will "just work"
<dandrader> bregma, the unity8 packages are meant for the phone. won't work on the desktop AFAIK
<sil2100> tedg: one moment
<bregma> dandrader, I am trying to make Unity8 work on the desktop, that's the point....  so do you know where the "Ubuntu.Application" comes from?
<dandrader> bregma, qtubuntu
<dandrader> bregma, you might have to write a Qt Platform Plugin for the Ubuntu Desktop...
<dandrader> so that it fetches the write icons, for instance
<bregma> sounds like fun, thanks for the pointer
<sil2100> tedg: this will take a few minutes
<dandrader> bregma, btw unity8 has a fake version of Ubuntu.Application (so that you can play around with unity8 on the desktop). you might want to have a look at it
<dandrader> in the source tree
<tedg> sil2100, Ah, okay.  Thanks!
 * greyback eow
<sil2100> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5765294/
<sil2100> tedg: sorry it took so long
<s1ck> Hi! I have a problem - my gtk applications are looking crappy - I don't think they get themed anymore. How do I fix this?
<Mckbrother> Hello together. I have some problems with my GTK Toolkit on 13.04 I think. I've reinstalled Ubuntu yesterday and now, every application which uses GTK looks very weird (old buttons, old icons, ...). Does anybody knows a solution hot to fix this?
<bschaefer> sil2100, hey, im not really sure about that crash you asked me to look into :(, i've not been able to reproduce it...
<tedg> sil2100, Thanks, getting back from lunch.
<tedg> sil2100, No issue.
<mterry> mmrazik|afk, heyo.  Just a quick poke as a followup to that jenkins/gmail email subject bug.  I still have been getting the occasional email with the header "Re: [Merge] autolanding tests passed"
<bregma> *huehuehue* now running Unity 8 as my default desktop on Saucy.... edge swipe is not so useful, it pops back in right away before I can touch any buttons in the launcher
<bregma> needs work
<bregma> :)
<mmrazik|afk> mterry: oh...
<mmrazik|afk> mterry: my bad
<mmrazik|afk> let me reopen the bug
<mmrazik|afk> fginther: if you have a sec (fixes the gmail conversations again): https://code.launchpad.net/~mrazik/jenkins-launchpad-plugin/lp1187002-take-2/+merge/169524
<mmrazik|afk> this time I've grep-ed the source code and get_vote_subject seems to be used everywhere
<dandrader> bregma, wow. Are you emulating touch events?
<bregma> nope, it's a touchscreen
<dandrader> ah, nice :)
<fginther> mmrazik|afk, ack
<om26er> mhall119, Yo! read what that guy have to say: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/ubuntu-touch-apps-arrive-on-ubuntu-desktop#comment-930848551
<gotwig> mhall119, hey ho, lets go :O
<gotwig> I have a problem when using bigger fonts with the unity applications scope, in preview mode
<gotwig> The string for "Free Download" does get cut, in the German version
<gotwig> now I asked to use instead of "Kostenlos Herunterladen" "Gratis Installieren", and asked the German translators to review it, but they said they are not going to apply this suggestion
<gotwig> "Gratis Installieren" =  "Install Gratis"
<mhall119> gotwig-afk: is there room enough for them to just make the button bigger?
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, I dont know, does Unity support this?
<gotwig-afk> IMHO its sounds strange, at least in German. If users are not familiar with Ubuntu, they maybe could think, downloading is just the first step, installation another. I would go for "Install for free" or something like that, as the string for the button
<mhall119> gotwig-afk: I don't know, but it should make a reasonable attempt to display the text properly
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, do you think "Free Download" is a good string here?
<mhall119> gotwig-afk: I don't have an opinion, but probably they want to keep it as close to the same meaning as possible across all languages
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, In the software center it talks about "Installing" right?
<mhall119> for libre apps it does
<mhall119> for closed-source I think it says "buy"
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, I am going to report a bug report, suggesting to just use "Install", like in the software center
<mhall119> gotwig-afk: use the bug report to say that the german translation won't fit
<mhall119> you can offer that as a suggestion, but it would likely require changing every language's strings to the equiv of "Install"
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, I dont know if its just my stupid mind, but I think the string "Free Download" does not fit the purpose
<mhall119> the Unity devs might just decide to allow more button space
<mhall119> gotwig-afk: maybe so, but it's not something we can change in just the German translation
<gotwig-afk> I know that are two different projects, but we could use the same strings from the software center button for "install"
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, I am not even sure the size of the button can change. they are equivalent long, the first and the second one.
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?shva=1#inbox/13f4145c136ec036
<gotwig-afk> lol ^^ I am sorry
<gotwig-afk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1190861
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190861 in unity-lens-applications "String "Kostenlos Herunterladen" should not get cut when using "Larger Fonts" in the System Settings" [Undecided,New]
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, do you think it makes sense to report a bug, so maybe the string can be changed from "Free Download" to just "Install"?
<mhall119> like I said, report that the german string doesn't fit, then offer that as a possible solution
<gotwig-afk> mhall119, you see I already reported the German string thing, yesterday
<mhall119> I would just comment on that then that Install would make it fit
#ubuntu-unity 2013-06-15
<gotwig> mhall119, howdy
<gotwig> Are Smart Scopes translateable?
<luv> mardy: Hey, I discovered another problem with signout_identity_signout :-( (latest n saucy) ... calling it  function does delete passwords from gnome keyring but it keeps the user signed in in the embedded browser in oauth plugin
<luv> For example ... when I add a test account for twitter, call signout_identity_signout and then click "Grant Accent" in  online accounts, it does not ask for the password again
<luv> (and in the embedded browser it's obvious that the test user is still logged in twitter) ... maybe signout_identity_signout should also delete appropriate cookies as set by the embedded browser in oauth-plugin?
<luv> yeah, it's pretty twisted and getting very complicated :-(
<luv> there's also a segfault when clicking "cancel" in "Grant Access" page in online accounts after calling signout_identity_signout on an account ... but that's
<luv> not a big issue, and probably wont take much effort to fix ... I can look into it further and provide patch myself here
<luv> #1191360
<luv> #1191362
<luv> #1191365
<Esokrates> hi, my proprietary nvidia driver has an issue (the brightness flickers randomly (only on flicker every few minutes/hours) ) This does not happen with opensource driver. What sould I do?
<gotwig> mhall119, hey there
<gotwig> are smart scopes translateable?
<mhall119> gotwig: not the results part
<mhall119> but category and stuff should be
<gotwig> mhall119, yes, for now there is no support at all, rightß
<gotwig> *?
<mhall119> gotwig: I haven't checked, but I hope there is already support
<gotwig> mhall119, I checked the translateable projects, and havent found it there
<mhall119> hmmmm, maybe they're just not configured to use Launchpad yet
<gotwig> also, I expirienced issues when using unicode charachters in my search
<mhall119> tvoss_: mhr3: ^^ can you comment?
<mhall119> about translations
<mhall119> gotwig: what kind of issues?
<gotwig> mhall119, when I e.g search for "Köln", I only see an image in the graphics gallery section saying something like "koelsch", but on Deviantart I see far more images
<gotwig> Cologne is a pretty big city.. just saying
<mhall119> gotwig: hmmm, might be that the search API being used isn't unicode-friendly...
<mhall119> or the smart scope service isn't..is the deviant art source being selected?
<gotwig> mhall119, in general, I only see one image result
<gotwig> mhall119, there should be more than 100 :D (ok I now graphics section does not show so much)
<gotwig> *know
<mhall119> gotwig: are you using the home lens?
<gotwig> yes
<mhall119> open the filters (top-right) and check the sources buttons when you do your search
<mhall119> I get a lot of results for Köln, but it doesn't use the deviantArt scope
<mhall119> oh, I see, you get one result from the deviant art scope
<mhall119> sorry, took me a minute to catch up to where you were :)
<gotwig> I activated deviantart and flickr, and I only see one result
<gotwig> mhall119, it still makes fun for me to use the smart scopes :X its fun
<mhall119> right, so maybe the deviant art api doesn't like unicode
<mhall119> or the scope is converting unicode to ascii before sending it
<mhall119> have you filed a bug for it?
<gotwig> mhall119, no not yet, but I have another bug report for you to read ;D https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1190861
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1190861 in unity-lens-applications "String "Kostenlos Herunterladen" should not get cut when using "Larger Fonts" in the System Settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gotwig> mhall119, also I think "Free Download" is inconsistent with the strings used in Software Center to install free applications
<gotwig> its not only a free download, but an installation that the use does
<gotwig> *user
<mhall119> yeah, we talked about that already
<mhall119> yesterday, remember?
<gotwig> oh yeah xD
<gotwig> I forgot everything..
<gotwig> mhall119, and I dont know where I can report bugs for smart scopes. any idea
<mhall119> gotwig: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scopes I believe
<gotwig> mhall119, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scopes?field.searchtext=smart&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<mhall119> Launchpad needs longer URLs :)
<mhall119> gotwig: all scopes are smart now, that's the project where they were all being developed
<gotwig> mhall119, hm, so you are sure I can just report the bug there?
<mhall119> see https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scopes
<mhall119> gotwig: yeah
<gotwig> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scopes/+bug/1191401
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1191401 in Ubuntu Scopes "Graphics/DeviantART scope does not handle Unicode charachters" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> gotwig, smart scopes should be translatable the same way any other scopes are
<mhr3> of course that doesn't automatically mean that results will be in your language, some of the services might not support that
<gotwig> mhr3, but right now they're not right?
<gotwig> mhr3, I get that, but also the scopes produce some texts for the preview dialog, which talks about copyright or something like that. this should be translateable as well
<mhr3> gotwig, they should be
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-09
<dandrader> mterry, ping
<mterry> dandrader, hello!
<dandrader> mterry, hi. about the slpit-greeter changes. what other packages were affected besides unity8?
<mterry> dandrader, uh, depends by what you mean by affected?
<dandrader> mterry, asking that because of the qtcompositor work, which is still na a pre-split-greeter world
<mterry> dandrader, ubuntu-touch-session and unity8 most directly
<mterry> dandrader, ah
<dandrader> mterry, what I mean is: if I wanted an image the old way (no split-greeter), which packages should I compile myself (ie, downgrade)?
<mterry> dandrader, unity8 is probably the only point of interest that particularly changed from that perspective
<mterry> dandrader, unity8 and ubuntu-touch-session
<mterry> dandrader, that *should* do it
<dandrader> mterry, ok, thanks
<dandrader> mterry, so there are no changes to unity-system-compositor that rely on split-greeter stuff?
<dandrader> mterry, and as for ubuntu-touch-session, is removing the dependency on unity8-greeter enough?
<mterry> dandrader, not that rely on it
<mterry> dandrader, just changes that handle it better
<mterry> dandrader, you want to remove the dep and remove the "autologin-in-background=true" line from the 52-*.conf file
<mterry> dandrader, that line prompts lightdm to start a greeter while it's also autologging in the phablet user
<dandrader> mterry, hmm ok.
<dandrader> mterry, and what about this:
<dandrader> -exec unity-system-compositor $@
<dandrader> +exec unity-system-compositor --power-off-delay=500 $@
<mterry> dandrader, that's fine  -- technically unrelated to split greeter
<dandrader> mterry, ok, thanks
<mterry> dandrader, that helps avoid the 'see a frame on screen when turning screen back on' bug
<pstolowski> alecu, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/apps-store-id-hack/+merge/222506
<cwayne> Saviq: i noticed in a lot of the designs theres  divider inbetween items, is that in the works?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-10
<mterry> Hey folks!  If anyone is interested in a Ubuntu Online Week session on "Unity8 Desktop Preview", it's happening today at 16h UTC
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-11
<eridu> is there a way to increase the delay to show the HUD on an alt tap? it appears when I use M-f in emacs and steals focus
<dednick> well this just sucks...
<Cimi> hi guys
<mhr3> pete-woods, ^^
<pete-woods> Cimi: welcome back to merge fun on your infographics branch
<pete-woods> hope you had a great hol beforehand :)
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> still booting brain
<pete-woods> :D
<Cimi> Saviq, I think the touchdown is fine, what do you mean is weird?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_touchdown/+merge/221113
<Cimi> I don't know how we can possibly do it different
<larsu> MacSlow: hey! Did you see my proposal to get rid of the redundant timeout hint? https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity-notifications/revert-timeout/+merge/222218
 * Cimi reboots after dist-upgrade... see you or not
<MacSlow> larsu, oh... didn't look at that yet... just replied to your comment on my initial MP
<larsu> MacSlow: you did? I can't find it. https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/fix-1295762/+merge/218648
<larsu> MacSlow: I guess you mean on the bug?
 * larsu wonders why he wasn't subscribed to the bug
<Cimi> who has issues with latest dist-upgrade_
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> I have no X11
<Cimi> startx under root runs though
<Cimi> no lightdm maybe
<Cimi> I haven't touched the pc in the last 3 weeks
<Cimi> just did a fresh dist-upgrade and boom
<Cimi> on my laptop instead unity is still broken in utopic
<Cimi> seb128, ? ^
<Cimi> Saviq, is there any new issue with init that I should be aware of?
<Cimi> ok on the pc was lightdm to be broken
<seb128> Cimi, no known issue afaik, #ubuntu-devel might be a better channel to ask about utopic issues
<Cimi> seb128, with lightdm, my pc goes in failsafe x and dies
<Cimi> gdm is fine
<seb128> did you look at the logs to see what's the issue?
<seb128> can you share you /var/log/lightdm?
<Cimi> seb128, I don't know which look shall I look at
<Cimi> sure
<Cimi> seb128, mightr be mir
<seb128> we don't install/usr mir on desktop
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7627908/
<seb128> [+0.00s] DEBUG: Loading configuration from /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/51-unity8-greeter.conf
<seb128> that's likely your issue
<seb128> you have unity8-greeter installed and it probably tries to use it
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> seb128, that is required by unity8-autopilot
 * Cimi reboots
<seb128> Cimi, unity8 doesn't play all nicely with desktop yet :/
<Cimi> seb128, you fixed my issue!
<Cimi> thx
<Cimi> seb128, so I guess I will have to manually check to not install unity8-greeter
<seb128> Cimi, mterry is going to look at making it work on desktop, but that's after RTM work in his queue
<mhr3> Cimi, btw got my mail?
<seb128> Cimi, otherwise you can install it but tweak you lightdm.conf to force unity-greeter instead
<Cimi> mhr3, on the money?
<mhr3> yep
<Cimi> mhr3, so basically I need money and ale owes?
<seb128> mhr3, you are giving money? ;-)
<mhr3> seb128, yea, but you're too late, sorry :P
<seb128> :-(
<tedg> Hmm, no tsdgeos.
<tedg> bregma, We're trying to land a silo that has an updated indicator-session to call the Unity8 logout API.
<tedg> bregma, But neither charles or I has a working U8 desktop session.
<tedg> bregma, Could you test that silo?
<paulliu> tedg: Why can't you use unity8 session?
<bregma> maybe later today, I'm focused on UOS at the moment
<bregma> have you tried apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir?
<tedg> paulliu, Mir went black, not sure why that is.
<paulliu> tedg: The working unity8 should be Utopic.
<paulliu> tedg: Are you using Utopic or Trusty?
<tedg> I haven't had time to get it all working.
<tedg> Utopic
<paulliu> tedg: ok. Then, Please run glmark2-es2.
<paulliu> tedg: see if it works.
<paulliu> tedg: In the terminal, it should not print any "warning" messages. And it display a horse.
<paulliu> tedg: On my machine, it prints "libEGL warning: failed to create a pipe screen for i915". Which means i915 is not supported to run unity8 right now.
<paulliu> tedg: but for tsdgeos's machine I saw it works well.
 * tedg updates
<tedg> paulliu, Basically the same: warning: failed to create a pipe screen for i965
<paulliu> tedg: hmm.. then it won't work.
<paulliu> tedg: wondering nvidia or ATI works. But no for Intel chips.
<paulliu> tedg: have to find some machine that uses nvidia drivers.
<tedg> Yeah, I will as u8 becomes more desktop friendly.
<tedg> Just trying to land one silo for now though :-)
<paulliu> tedg: strangely is I saw indicator-session did call the corrent dbus call on unity7. Also we've tried that using qdbus can logout unity8-mir.
<tedg> paulliu, Cool, so it should be an easy test :-)
<tedg> Would like to see it tested from UI to logout though.
 * tedg hears some people like to logout
<paulliu> tedg: is there someone else who can run unity8-mir desktop? I'd also like to know what happened between.
<tedg> paulliu, If you know of someone, I'm game, but my next target was bregma — so that's why I was pinging him :-)
<paulliu> tedg: ok. Not sure. Most people uses intel chips because it doesn't need special drivers. But for now just not that good for mir.
<dandrader>  MacSlow hey, iirc you have been playing with apparmor recently, right?
<Cimi> dednick, mhr3_ are your brains working today or is just mine that is jet lagged?
<dednick> Cimi: meh. i keep thinking i should be sitting at a pool.
<MacSlow> dandrader, I wouldn't call it playing... for the most part I asked Jamie S. what I needed it to do as I didn't fully got my mind wrapped around AppArmor
<MacSlow> dandrader, what are you after?
<dandrader> MacSlow, dbus access for an app
<MacSlow> dandrader, do you want to allow or restrict something?
<dandrader> MacSlow, allow. it seems I have to provide dbus rules file
<dandrader> MacSlow, but I have a faint recollection of people saying that apps would not get direct dbus access...
<MacSlow> dandrader, yes... the dbus-privileges of click-apps is very limited
<dandrader> MacSlow, so I was looking for an example on how it's done
<MacSlow> dandrader, but for some "harmless" interfaces exceptions can be made... if you provide good enough reasons... but the policy in place for this I don't know by heart
<MacSlow> dandrader, you'll mostly be interested in config-files you find under /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof
<dandrader> MacSlow, hmmm, I see a bunch on dbus rules in /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/policygroups/ubuntu/1.0/networking
<dandrader> MacSlow, thanks!
<MacSlow> dandrader, for restricting clickapps from using notifications (via DBus) /usr/share/apparmor/easyprof/templates/ubuntu/1.?/* needed to be touched
<MacSlow> dandrader, you can play around with the settings and restart apparmor... then trigger some action and tailing syslog will show you if apparmor allowed or denied the access
<dandrader> MacSlow, how do I restart apparmor?
<dandrader> MacSlow, would a "restart lightdm" do it?
<dandrader> MacSlow, do I also have to restart the session bus?
<dandrader> (which "restart lightdm" does, I think)
<MacSlow> dandrader, "sudo service apparmor restart" I'd think to recall
<MacSlow> dandrader, that should be enough
<dandrader> MacSlow, so to add a new policy_group I can simply put a new file over there?
<MacSlow> dandrader, you can user apparmor_parser -d to check/verify you file first
<MacSlow> dandrader, gotta run
<dandrader> MacSlow, ok, thanks for the help!
<MacSlow> dandrader, np yw
<cwayne> Saviq: ping
<mhr3_> Cimi, not really, but it feels somehow unreal to be back here
<mhr3_> Cimi, btw is pretty much everyone working on u8 on the qt conf?
<mhr3_> no tsdgeos, no mzanetti, no saviq...
<tedg> paulliu, Do you expect the logout u8 MR to land soonish?
<paulliu> tedg: Yes. I expect it to be land very soon. But tsdgeos have to review it. I don't mind if other people do a review but he have to run the UI test (integration test).
<paulliu> charles: no. I don't have a timeline for it.
<paulliu> charles: yes. They don't block each other. And should be landed separately. But if it doesn't work, we have an integration bug.
<tedg> paulliu, K, we're thinking the indicator-session MR should perhaps land in the same silo with the u8 one.
<tedg> paulliu, Land the full feature at once.
<paulliu> tedg: agreed.
<tedg> paulliu, K, thanks!
<dandrader> mterry, do you mind approving it? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fixBuild_lp1328850/+merge/222845
<mterry> dandrader, ok
<dandrader> mterry, I jumped the gun. there are more compilation errors further on
<mterry> dandrader, oh, I haven't finished the build
<dandrader> just another missing "#include <functional>"
<mterry> dandrader|lunch, ah yeah in unitymenumodelstacktest.cpp
<bregma> tedg, the indicator-session in the PPA doesn't seem to do the magic for me, so I need to set some environment variable or something?
<tedg> bregma, Sorry, we pulled it out.
<tedg> bregma, We decided to land with the u8 branch that paulliu has so the whole feature can land at once.
<bregma> whaaaat?
<tedg> kgunn, Would it be possible to avoid unsplitting the greeter until the "little hammer" is ready?
<tedg> Going to make testing the indicator work difficult.
<tedg> If we can't run it in the split greeter.
<kgunn> tedg: that woulda been a preferred way fwd, but it was gonna take too long, and we'd be image blockers real quick...
<kgunn> little hammer will come tho
<tedg> Image blockers? Really?
<tedg> QA didn't even file they all the bugs for the issues and they were ready to claim they were blocking images?
<tedg> kgunn, What's the timeline for the little hammer?
<kgunn> tedg: weeks not days...but not a month
<kgunn> either
<dandrader> mterry, ping
<mterry> dandrader, heyo
<dandrader> mterry, so I've made a change to lp:ubuntu/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu and would like to push it to a lp:~dandrader/... branch. But I don't know how the url  have to look like
<dandrader> normally I do lp:~dandrader/project/mybranchname
<mterry> dandrader, you can do  lp:~dandrader/ubuntu/utopic/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu/blarg I think?
 * dandrader tries
<dandrader> mterry, yeah, that worked. thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-12
<mhr3> sil2100, is there a list of all the promoted images somewhere?
<mhr3> nvm, found it in the jsons on system-image.u.c
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, could you pls ack this branch - https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/apps-store-id-hack/+merge/222506 /
<mzanetti> pstolowski: I see Saviq already approved it, so yes, I will ack it. Can you still clear up what exactly it does?
<mzanetti> so that I at least know what I'm about to break :)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, sure :), doing
<mzanetti> pstolowski: in other words, what's the "the hack for click scope categores with 'store' category"?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, done
<mzanetti> pstolowski: huh... that seems weird. what happens if you activate a not installed app?
<mzanetti> I guess I need to test it...
<pstolowski> mzanetti, not applicable
<pstolowski> mzanetti, this category will only have a single large button that takes you to store
<pstolowski> mzanetti, it won't have any apps
<mzanetti> oh... that
<mzanetti> oh... that's only in the scopes scope
<mzanetti> no, its not
<mzanetti> still don't get it :D will have a test run
<pstolowski> mzanetti, like in scopes scope. click scope has been split into two scopes
<mhr3> mikenagle, ping?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, http://pasteboard.co/xey50HE.png
<pstolowski> mzanetti, (the look still needs tweaking)
<mzanetti> pstolowski: ah, and that button takes you to the "store scope" or whatever its called?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> pstolowski: ok, cool. will ack it then. code looks ok and it makes sense to me now
<mzanetti> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> mzanetti, thanks
<mhr3> mzanetti, reverting split greeter won't affect the app switcher, right/
<mhr3> ?
<mzanetti> mhr3: the right edge?
<mzanetti> mhr3: nope, that's still there
<mzanetti> no worries :)
<mhr3> mzanetti, yea, primarily the app closing in there
<mzanetti> mhr3: ah, no, unrelated to split greeter too
<mhr3> mzanetti, how does that work with just one app though?
<mhr3> you're unable to close it?
<mzanetti> mhr3: well, the dash will become the one unclosable app
<mhr3> ah, right
<mhr3> was hoping i'd see it already in the image
<mhr3> saw a branch for that ages ago :)
<mzanetti> yep, looks good, but then I went to QtCS so not much work this week for me
<mzanetti> will have a swap day tomorrow
<mzanetti> but I'm confident to land that early next week
<mzanetti> unless Saviq lands it tomorrow already
 * tsdgeos waves
<tsdgeos> back at home
<tsdgeos> fginther: ping
<kgunn> davmor2: still testing? curious if you're near end and what your experiencing
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pstolowski: where are we regarding departments stuff?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, pushed the fixes you wanted a while ago
<mhr3> otherwise, it's still waiting for the other breaks in scopes-api
<fginther> tsdgeos, I'm in a meeting, will be able to respond in about an hour
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so may we silo it?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, not yet
<tsdgeos> fginther: ok, ping me when you have time
<tsdgeos> mhr3: why?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, cause we don't want to land abi break just to land another one tomorrow
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well, but a silo won't hurt, no?
<tsdgeos> just so that people can try all together easily
<tsdgeos> but ok, no hurry i guess
<mhr3> pstolowski, ^ is there a click scope branch that would provide departments from the server?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, feel free to at least re-review the -shell branch
<davmor2> kgunn: so I will be testing, but first I was looking into get a promotion candidate into place so we can land it, only the candidate is having issues so now we digging into those and I'll test 020 after that
<tsdgeos> mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/department-support/+merge/222345 ?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, that one
<kgunn> davmor2: thanks, was just curious
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, mhr3, there is, but i'm changing it heavily, and the server is not ready yet
<davmor2> kgunn: no worries I'll update the email thread asap
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so... yea... ^ not much of a point to having a silo
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oki
<paulliu> tsdgeos: about the logout branch, can you use dbus-monitor again?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: can we get a silo?
<tsdgeos> so i don't have to compile 4 things different
<tsdgeos> and hope i didn't do any mistake?
<tsdgeos> becasue it's lots of branches we need, no?
<tsdgeos> and that's what silos are supposed to be for
<paulliu> tsdgeos: yes.. Can we do everything together in that silo?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I mean upload things to that silo and test those together.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: And also launch together.
<tsdgeos> paulliu: yes, that's exactly what silos are for
<tsdgeos> i have no idea how to get one :D
<tsdgeos> but you can have X branches from Y projects in there
<tsdgeos> as far as i know
<tsdgeos> let's wait for tomorrow and see if Saviq|QtCS is around
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok
<paulliu> tsdgeos: BTW, how to generate ./tests/plugins/Dash/cardcreator/*.res if I wrote a new .tst
<tsdgeos> add a console.log in the "proper place"
<tsdgeos> of the CardCreator
<tsdgeos> and then read it to make sure it makes sense
<tsdgeos> "proper place" == at the end of the huge function
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: ok. thanks.
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/card_touchdown/+merge/221113 ?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i need someone that understand the code to review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/obeyArtShapeFixedSize
<tsdgeos> so we don't have that ugly touch down effect
<tsdgeos> Cimi: that'd be Saviq|QtCS i guess, unless you want to take the leap :)
<tsdgeos> mikenagle: so it is "approved" that we remove the "Preview" suffix from preview titles?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, having a look
<Saviq> o/
<seb128> Saviq, hey, how is QtCS?
<Saviq> seb128, finished ;)
 * Saviq is back home
<seb128> oh
<seb128> Saviq, how was it then? ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, was good, mostly good news
<Saviq> seb128, we have notes, I'll amend them a little and we'll post tomorrow probably
<seb128> great ;-)
<Saviq> cwayne, hey, you pung?
<mhall119> Saviq: mhr3: where on my phone does the Apps scope code live?
<Saviq> mhall119, /usr/lib/*/unity-scopes/clickscope/libclickscope.so
<mhall119> ah, ok, so I need to get the source code for it, thanks
<mhall119> Saviq: how about the code that displays the results on the dash?
<mhr3> Saviq, thx my personal PR :)
<Saviq> mhall119, what are you after?
<mhall119> Saviq: right now i want to change the color of the text under the icons
<mhall119> for no reason other than personal hacking to learn more about it
<cwayne> Saviq: yeah, was just wondering if we had a roadmap for features landing in unity (like departments/annotations/new renderers etc)
<Saviq> mhall119, /usr/lib/*/unity8/qml/Dash/CardCreator.js
<Saviq> cwayne, departments are under review
<mhall119> thanks Saviq
<Saviq> cwayne, annotations need design
<Saviq> cwayne, vertical journal is under review, too
<Saviq> cwayne, and the organic grid and horizontal journal need a bit design input, but are quite trivial to integrate
<Saviq> cwayne, so soon
<Saviq> mhall119, it's a rather tricky piece of code, we're generating QML based on the scope template
<mhall119> Saviq: it looks like it's using getColor(0) for that, also backgroundImage.source? is that something scopes can set?
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, scopes can change the card background, and we're selecting a color depending on the luminance of the selected color
<mhall119> oh brilliant! I'll go find the app scope source then
<mterry> Are there known problems with CI runs?
<pkern> Hey. I'm looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1324114 - isn't it correct that the screen locker is now (in trusty) rendered by compiz? Wouldn't this be a potential security issue then, if you start a second session and it kills the locker of the physical one?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1324114 in Unity "Unity kills running compiz, even if it belongs to a different Unity session" [Medium,Triaged]
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-13
<Cimi> morning guys
<tsdgeos_> Cimi: morning
<tsdgeos_> fginther: did you have time to check why all qmluitests are failing?
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: so was the code review i did for unsplit enough or are you guys expecting more?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, go for it
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: also can we get a silo with paul's logout branch + all the things we need?
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, yeah, will take care of that soon
<tsdgeos_> Saviq: i already went for it yesterday :D Not sure if people blocked on me just because i didn't top approve or not though
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, basically no one else reviewed it
<Saviq> I tried, but couldn't focus...
<tsdgeos_> well, i just diffed this one and the other one and made sure they were 1:1 changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos_, good enough
<tsdgeos_> also the regular packaging is failing for some reason in CI
<tsdgeos_> works here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'll approve from my side, and if you want top approve too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, do that
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I was thinking of working from 8-8:30 in summer... shifting a bit, you would prefer?
<Saviq> Cimi, sounds kinda short ;)
<Cimi> ahahah
<Cimi> Saviq, basically CEST
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, I see no reason why not
<Saviq> Cimi, but you have to check with Kevin
<Cimi> Saviq, sure of course
<Cimi> Saviq, ola wakes me up at 7ish... then instead lying in bed like a zombie for another hour I should start working earlier i thought
<Saviq> Cimi, ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, waiting your mail about qtcs :)
<tsdgeos> easy one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_preview_in_preview_title/+merge/223027
<Saviq> tsdgeos, + .pot
<tsdgeos> damn
<tsdgeos> there's never an easy one :D
<tsdgeos> and we didn't ever get teh pot file generation to be stable
<tsdgeos> grr
<tsdgeos> zillions of unneeded changes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "stable"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the unneeded changes are probably mostly line number changes?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> the globbing in my hd is different than in yours
<tsdgeos> so qml/Components/PassphraseLockscreen.qml gets repositioned in the file
<tsdgeos> see http://paste.ubuntu.com/7637686/
<Saviq> huh
<Saviq> that's interesting...
<tsdgeos> ah wait
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> it's a different file name
<Saviq>  test.qml:7
<tsdgeos> so it's the same string but the file was renamed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you got my message here? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/obeyArtShapeFixedSize/+merge/222294
<Saviq> tsdgeos, maybe base on unsplit? the changes should be smaller there I think?
<Cimi> I based on unsplit the infographics
<tsdgeos> Saviq: probably, ok let me do that
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so it's smaller diff https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/no_preview_in_preview_title/+merge/223029
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, i see what you mean, will try to do that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, approved the unsplit branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx
 * Saviq needs to spend the day catching up on email :|
<Cimi> Saviq, right click -> mark all as read
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, not gonna fly ;P
<Cimi> Trevinho, I still have bad crashes with unity on my laptop
<Cimi> is there a bugreport?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: test added
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tested test... indeed failing without your branch, good
<Cimi> tsdgeos, would still prefer to have another look by Saviq
<Cimi> tsdgeos, seems quite nested in terms of connections and variables
<tsdgeos> +1
<Cimi> tsdgeos, found mistake
<Cimi> root.fixedArtShapeSize.height / root.fixedArtShapeSize.height
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> Cimi: fixed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, shall we also check it is not 0?
<Cimi> root.fixedArtShapeSize.height
<tsdgeos> i can change != -1 to >= 0
<tsdgeos> if you want
<tsdgeos> this is javascript so dividing by 0 won't crash anything
<tsdgeos> but still will make things go weird
<tsdgeos> otoh if we're setting fixedShapeArtSize to be 0
<tsdgeos> something is wrong somewhere elese
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so > 0
<Cimi> not >+
<Cimi> >=
<tsdgeos> right
<Cimi> in cardtool we have
<Cimi> readonly property size artShapeSize: cardLoader.item ? cardLoader.item.artShapeSize : 0
<Cimi> again code is quite nested so is confusing a bit
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> but it's a loader
<tsdgeos> it will have stuff
<tsdgeos> except in the startup
<Cimi> okl
<tsdgeos> but sure, will make it > 0
<tsdgeos> noone will get hurt
<tsdgeos> pfff
<tsdgeos> or not
<Cimi> hah
<tsdgeos> we already had code that was using -1
<tsdgeos> as condition
<tsdgeos> now i either change it all
<tsdgeos> and then i'm making changes not related to this bugfix
<tsdgeos> or end up with code that sometimes checks for -1 and sometimes for >0
<Cimi> talk to Saviq when he finished mails
<Cimi> to me doing division and not checking for 0 is a mistake
<Cimi> ok it's javascript, but we should handle those cases
<Saviq> Cimi, I don't have to be a tie-breaker here, just use reason
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can we change to > 0 then?
<tsdgeos> done
<Cimi> tsdgeos, tests too
<tsdgeos> Cimi: right
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, the mistake you found, do we have a test for that?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: test_art_shape_fixed_size
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so when you fixed that, you added more test?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm confused :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what is exactly that in "test for that"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "<Cimi> tsdgeos, found mistake
<Saviq>  root.fixedArtShapeSize.height / root.fixedArtShapeSize.height"
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, we don't have a test except the test that make sure the output is verbatim correct
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh i don't know how to create a test for that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm :|
<Cimi> tsdgeos, you check the result of that property?
<Cimi> fixedArtShapeSizeAspect
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> i guess i can
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaaaaand we are unsplit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ok, I'll prep silo, any reason to separate the logout?
<Saviq> or should we just land our current queue + logout?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, logout needs lots of other stuff to land at the same time
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and i'm not even sure it works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhm ok
<tsdgeos> that's why i want a silo so it can be properly tested
<tsdgeos> last time i did try didn't work again
<tsdgeos> but i may have failed at compiling all the repos properly
<Saviq> ok, I'll ask for two silos thne
<seb128> Saviq, tsdgeos: there is only an indicator-session commit to include with it, maybe put it in the same silo?
<tsdgeos> seb128: and  lp:~aacid/unity8-desktop-session/fix_logout  at least
<seb128> tsdgeos, that's already in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/landing-008/+packages
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> it's a bit sad there's no way to know that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sure there is http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i need to go there and f5 stuff every second
<Saviq> seb128, so maybe we should just add the logout to that silo instead?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it f5s for you automagically ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then there's #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where you can talk to CI-SNCF
<seb128> Saviq, we had the logout in a silo earlier in the week and had to clear it out because the unity8 side was not landed and we couldn't test it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it'd be much better imho if it could be a push method in which the MR gets a comment saying "this has been added to silo XYZ" than me having to listen to side channels
<seb128> Saviq, oh, you mean adding unity8 in that silo? that would lock your other landing no?
<Saviq> seb128, is fine, we should just land it then ;)
<seb128> yeah
<Saviq> seb128, nothing very pressing in my queue yet either
<seb128> Saviq, and even if it's not fully working or tested, as long as it create no regression
<seb128> I would just include it
<Saviq> seb128, just get it in
<Saviq> or I can for that matter
<seb128> yeah, please include the unity8 change
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> doesn't merge anymore
<tsdgeos> paulliu: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/logout/+merge/216373 needs remerging
<Saviq> paulliu, you around to merge ↑?
 * Saviq resubmits under unity-team then
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, oh you're here, please merge and let me know
<paulliu> Saviq, done.
<Saviq> paulliu, thanks
<dandrader> paulliu, did you clean up the CMakeLists.txt there as well?
<paulliu> dandrader: yes. cleaned
<dandrader> paulliu, you missed plugins/Unity/Session/CMakeLists.txt
<paulliu> dandrader: ok..wait
<paulliu> dandrader: done.
<Saviq> karni, you asked about depts (somewhere...), best to follow bug #1320847
<ubot5> bug 1320847 in Unity 8 "Need departments choices in the Amazon and Ebay dash pages " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320847
<karni> Saviq: aha. this bug is used to track progress on departments I gather? :D
<Saviq> karni, it *can* be used for that, yes
<karni> subscribed, thanks!
<karni> mhr3: has ETA (for this week) changed for departments, or you guys still plan to wrap some work today? no rush, just asking.
<mhr3> karni, definitely not today
<mhr3> we're breaking abi, so it's all waiting for more changes
<karni> mhr3: Is there a chance to have it next week? How's the work coming along?
<mhr3> karni, yes, next week is the target
<karni> thanks
<Saviq> mhr3_, tsdgeos is of the opinion we shouldn't touch Scopes much, either
<Saviq> mhr3_, here's what Albert wrote about the "needs" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7638985/
<Saviq> mhr3_, tsdgeos, I'm just not sure of the "includes all, also invisible ones" is needed, though
<Saviq> as long as we can get(QString name) (which we actually can already)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah i'm unsure on that, i thought it'd be easier "for the world" if Scopes would include all the Scope objects
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I don't think it does, even now
<tsdgeos> since it'd be weird doing a get("hardocdedNameForScopesScope")
<Saviq> tsdgeos, waste of mem
<tsdgeos> if Scopes doesn't have it
<tsdgeos> but if it is not like that now
<tsdgeos> i totally can live without that :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that depends on the definition of what model Scopes is, really
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, if it doesn't include visible scopes, we might as well remove that role and the proxymodel that makes sure only visible ones are shown :D
<Saviq> you could say Scopes is an "entry-point" to the scopes system (which it kind of is), and a model of favourite scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we should, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, this feels legacy (pre-new-scopes) actually
<tsdgeos> maybe :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: comments on ↑ ?
<pdo_fn14> Okay, let me see. I know everything in here want to porting the biggest revolution Unity 8, but will it be only-default option to using that?.
<pdo_fn14> It's totally unclear and confusing my head always.
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, i like the idea of keeping Scopes and adding ScopesOverview
<tsdgeos> mhr3_: oh, ScopesOverview in that document is something in my side :D, in you side it would just be ScopesScope
<mhr3_> but seeing how special the scopes scope is, i'm not sure if regular cards is enough there
<Saviq> mhr3_, they are built with the toolkit, they're regular cards
<tsdgeos> but we can also make Scopes have a Scopes::getOverview instead of doing Scopess::get("harcodedName")
<mhr3_> yea, detail
<mhr3_> Saviq, hmm...
<mhr3_> Saviq, it's more about the interactions though
<mhr3_> Saviq, for example what happens when you tap on a scope in all?
<Saviq> mhr3_, you tell me ;)
<mhr3_> does that open new temp dash page and pan to it?
<Saviq> mhr3_, but I believe we open that scope in the dash and zoom in again
<mhr3_> when does it disappear?
<Saviq> mhr3_, opening a scope always takes you back to the dash
<mhr3_> when you do the zoom out?
<Saviq> mhr3_, on bottom edge again
<Saviq> mhr3_, but that's a question I did ask (what does the back button do in non-favourite scope)
<mhr3_> should it even have a back button?
<Saviq> mhr3_, please read/add comments under https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/dash-overview
<mhr3_> yea, kinda didn't scroll all the way down :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, but also, we'll be displaying smart scope results in the "all" category, so those need to be cards
<Saviq> mhr3_, only real thing we don't have is the horizontal list in Favourites
<mhr3_> indeed
<Saviq> mhr3_, but that we can make custom no issue
<mhr3_> i wonder where do the icons come from
<lborda_> quit
#ubuntu-unity 2014-06-14
<bp0> Strange thing occurring: I "locked to launcher"ed a running app while a file was open (and so the window caption was the file name) and now the little tooltip is always the name of that file rather than the app.
<bp0> Even when I remove it from the launcher and open it with no file open... then lock-to-launcher it.. it has the name of that file that was opened when I first lock-to-launchered it
<bp0> How do I fix that?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-08
<ChrisTownsend> Anybody have any ideas why my laptop is always displaying the OOBE no matter what user I use on the system?
<ChrisTownsend> When I say "OOBE", it's the wizard that wants to set up the phone.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, in unity8 sessions?
<bregma> yes
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: yep
<seb128> why wouldn't it?
<bregma> well, it's not a phone, for a start
<seb128> you probably have that component installed and it has an upstart job that makes it show
<bregma> I shout at it, but no one ever answers
<bregma> any idea which upstart job has the bug?
<ChrisTownsend> Hmm, which component?  It happens both with unity8-desktop-session-mir and with unity8-lxc which is basically the Ubuntu Desktop Next ISO in an LXC.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, bregma, no in fact it seems they changed it to be some unity8 component
<seb128> mterry might know better the condition for it to show
 * mterry reads back
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, that wizard is in unity8 itself.  It shows if the file ~/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run doesn't exist
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ok, I'll check that.  But hat's kind of a poor wizard for desktop session users the first time they log in:)
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, agreed.  That is just one example of many where we need to adjust wording (no hardcoded 'phone') and behavior.  We don't have stellar "mode" detection right now
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Yeah, I don't have that file.  Actually, I don't even have the .config/ubuntu-system-settings directory.
<bregma> I'm not sure there is even a proper plan in place for solving that problem, and certainly the lack of suitable and effective QA continues to hurt the convergence effort
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: It now shows the regular greeter when I created that dir and file.
<bregma> kgunn, is do we have any kind of design or plan in place for the initial experience of Ubuntu Personal on different devices?
<seb128> bregma, ChrisTownsend, kgunn, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1435877
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1435877 in Ubuntu UX "[design] tutorial not adapted to desktop mode" [Medium,Triaged]
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, so sounds like a problem that it couldn't make that dir.  But good otherwise, right?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, mterry, couldn't it make that dir, or are you starting with a fresh profile every time?
<mterry> (we have code to make that dir... but clearly isn't working here)
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: I didn't go all the way through the wizard.  As a desktop user, I don't need to set a PIN or a passphrase.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: So I bailed out wondering why I need to do that.
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, right I just meant that you expected to see the greeter now that you have the dir
<bregma> as I recall, you can go through the whole wizard and it doesn't actually affect anything
<mterry> So the bug here is just around the dir/file creation
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Yes, I created the dir and the wizard-has-run file and now the greeter shows as expected with no wizard.  When is the dir and file supposed to be created?
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, as the wizard ends
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, ah... but you were bailing
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Ok, I never ended the wizard.
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Right
<mterry> yay, so unexpected behavior and likely  a bug that we show certain options on the desktop
<mterry> but mostly working
<mterry> a matter of UX
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: It was confusing to me as to why that wizard was coming up.  And I supposedly know what I'm doing:)
<mterry> ChrisTownsend, fair
<ChrisTownsend> mterry: Thanks!
<kgunn> bregma: i do know that design has it on their backlog to address the OOBE for desktop/converged devices
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: I can tell you it's one f'd up experience when trying out Unity 8 right now.  It confused the hell outta me.
<ChrisTownsend> kgunn: I was like, "What is this?  I'm not on a phone!" And just powered off the machine.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, you are weird :-)
<seb128> it's confusing but it has nothing scary, does it? why powering off the machine
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: lol, you're not the first to tell me that:)
<seb128> you could have acked your language
<seb128> and the few other things it asks about
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, lol, sorry :-)
<seb128> I agree it's confusing, but it's not the end of the world
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: The thing I kind of got nervous about is it asking for no password, PIN, or Passphrase.  I wasn't sure how that would react to the one already set for my user.
<bregma> I tried it earlier, it does nothing
<bregma> which may in itself be a bug, I dunno
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, oh, I see
<seb128> I made the liveCD session write the timestamp file to not have the oobe on there
<seb128> we should probably skip it on desktop as well, unsure how to detect "desktop" though
<bregma> it only lets me enter a limited-length numeric-digit-only password, maybe 32 bits of entropy
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: We could have the unity8-desktop-session-mir package write that file out as well.
<seb128> yeah
<seb128> that's probably a good way to workaround it
<seb128> want to mp a change for that?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: It's user specific though, so how do we handle all current users of the machine and any new one's?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, /usr/bin/lightdm-unity8-session is run by the user no?
<seb128> just add a mkdir && touch in there?
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ah, good idea, thanks!
<seb128> yw!
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: And yeah, I'll do the MP.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: You're welcome!
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, maybe write some #TODO comment with a reference to 1435877 (or to an equivalent bug for the oobe wizard)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: sure
<seb128> thanks
<mhall119> willcooke: is there any work-around to the N4->HDMI sizing issue?
<willcooke> mhall119, dont know.  I think that's a U8 thing, maybe Mir
<willcooke> but I think not, just have to live with it for now
<mhall119> ok, I was hoping to show it off at SELF this weekend, but not if it won't look god
<mhall119> good even
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-09
<sidi> Hi, my unity7  (on vivid, slightly modified package so the crash is probably caused by my own changes) crashes when I run it via lightdm, but *not* when I launch unity --debug or --advanced-debug via a TTY (though I seem to be missing parts of the shell). Can I make upstart create coredumps so I can investigate the issue? Also, how can I trace all the processes being launched / crashing when I start a unity session?
<davmor2> sidi have a look in /var/crash
<sidi> davmor2, yay! are these coredumps?
<sidi> Ah nevermind, I see there's a backtrace included
<davmor2> np's
<sidi> How could I trace the processes being launched, though? Something similar to systemd-cgls.. I do have really weird stuff crashing in my session (including instances of cp and make which I cant possibly explain)
<davmor2> sidi: that is one for the more technially advanced you might want to ask on #ubuntu-desktop though
<sidi> Sure, thanks
<om26er> if I restart unity8, apps won't start after that. Is there a way to workaround that ?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-10
<kgunn> dednick: hey, how's the inline video stuff ? we still needing media hub fixing?
<kgunn> mzanetti: just fyo dialer app sync silo 8 is in the QA queue..
<kgunn> fyi even
<mzanetti> kgunn, yes, I just talked to the apps guys
<mzanetti> kgunn, will ping some QA people now to try getting that on the fast lane
<kgunn> mzanetti: yep, just poked jibel
<mzanetti> kgunn, speaking on inline media: the audio thing requires media hub fixing still, to make it show up in the indicators.
<kgunn> ack
<mzanetti> ltinkl, hey, your account should be fixed, you'll be getting jenkins reviews as of now
<mzanetti> let me know if not
<popey> mzanetti: when in desktop (windowed) mode, how do you close full screen apps? (there are no window controls)
<mzanetti> popey, there should be window controls :D
<mzanetti> popey, there might be a bug
<popey> I'll file it
<mzanetti> popey, no
<popey> oh okay
<mzanetti> popey, open an other app using the launcher
<popey> i have
<mzanetti> popey, then switch back and hopefully the controls should appear
<popey> nope
<popey> windowed app has controls
<popey> maximised window doesnt
<mzanetti> popey, I guess then it is a normal app that is dragged to a size so it looks like fullscreen
<mzanetti> popey, anyhow I know this is buggy, but its really too early to file bugs
<mzanetti> becuase this will be reworked a lot still
<popey> ok.
<popey> keyboard shortcuts are missing, so can't even ALT+F4
<dkessel> should unity8 in lxc be working properly on an optimus laptop? everytime i try to open an app, a window pops up for a split second, then nothing happens
<dkessel> nouveau drivers ;)
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: Hey there, is it something like the webbrowser app dying?
<anpok> dkessel: which nv version?
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: I suspect you're probably hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1457458
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1457458 in Oxide ""No suitable EGL configs found" on desktop-next" [Medium,Triaged]
<anpok> the gl feature level could be insufficient for qt to start
<dkessel> ChrisTownsend: right, that's what i found in upstart/unity8.log :)
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: Yeah, it's been a known issue for a while.  Just waiting on the right folks to fix it.
<dkessel> too bad. well ok, at least I know that it is a known issue now. thanks ChrisTownsend
<ChrisTownsend> dkessel: np!  And I wish I had better news about it:-(
<josharenson> is there a way to compile/install 1 plugin w/o having to build install all the debs?
 * josharenson could try make install but is skeptical 
<greyback> josharenson: unity8?
<josharenson> greyback: yeah
<greyback> josharenson: the run_on_device script no use?
<josharenson> greyback: humm does just run.sh work? I'm trying on desktop
<greyback> josharenson: ah, probably not
<josharenson> greyback: bummer, ill try make install and see how that goes...
<greyback> josharenson: but if you use build.sh, then the compiled module ends up inside the builddir/ dir. You can set the QML2_IMPORT_PATH=/path/to/builddir/modules//// and run unity8 then
<josharenson> greyback: ah ok
<josharenson> thanks
<greyback> s/modules/plugins/
<josharenson> greyback: ack ^
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-11
<bregma> is there a way to execute something with elevated privileges under Unity 8?
<bregma> ie. the equivalent of gksudo
<mzanetti> kgunn, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/indicator-network/backport-dep-loop-fix/+merge/261742
<mzanetti> kgunn, problem is we can't dual-land this
<mzanetti> so prepping a silo just for this now :/
 * kgunn is laughing, so he doesn't cry
#ubuntu-unity 2015-06-12
<cimi> greyback_, ping
<greyback_> cimi: pong
<cimi> greyback_, hey doc
<cimi> greyback_, I know you answered already, I forgot :)
<greyback_> cimi: 'sup!
<cimi> greyback_, if I create an Image/BorderImage and I set visible to false, is it loaded by qt but not rendered?
<cimi> or is not even loaded?
<cimi> greyback_, adding shadows to cards in dash, wondering if I should put the shadow in a loader since for now is only for application scope
<greyback_> cimi: it is loaded by the CPU, and pushed to GPU texture memory
<greyback_> but is not rendered
<greyback_> cimi: I was chatting with loicm about this
<cimi> greyback_, so I think I will put it in a Loader
<cimi> greyback_, yeah, I heard design wants shadows in _many_ places
<greyback_> cimi: could you try replacing the BorderImage with 4 images surrounding the application surface?
<cimi> greyback_, I am doing a different thing
<greyback_> cimi: what's your thinking for your approach?
<cimi> greyback_, I am adding shadows to cards in dash now
<cimi> greyback_, not app spread
<greyback_> cimi: okay. I suggest you don't do anything fancy until you have proved the standard approach is costly
<greyback_> shadows are not costly on their own
<greyback_> but a bunch of shadows overlapping is costly
<cimi> greyback_, for the app spread, we want to slice and just use 3 shadows I would say, not sure we need the right edge shadow unless for the rightmost app
<greyback_> cimi: agreed
<greyback_> but perhaps the code complexity implementing that is worse than that right edge shadow
<cimi> greyback_, going back to cards in dash... we want shadows under apps in app scope
<greyback_> is something to be played with
<greyback_> under the app icon?
<cimi> greyback_, so far I have image & borderimage under ALL cards with visible to false, since you just told me there is CPU loading the png etc etc, I might just put those in a loader that loads only in app scope
<cimi> yes
<greyback_> cimi: why are you thinking of these optimisations? Have you implemented the simple solution and found it extremely slow?
<cimi> greyback_, no
<greyback_> we should only optimize when we identify a problem
<cimi> greyback_, no
<greyback_> yes
<cimi> greyback_, we should write reasonable code at first
<greyback_> reasonable = simple to maintain IMO
<greyback_> optimizations introduce complexity
<cimi> greyback_, we have hundreds of scopes, hundreds of cards, and ALL will load one image & borderimage that will never use
<greyback_> complexity should have a good justification
<cimi> putting the inside a stupid loader won't hurt I think
<ltinkl> cimi, Image uses caching, so I suppose it won't hurt that much
<cimi> ltinkl, yeah but they are not used....
<greyback_> cimi: that's your intuition speaking though
<greyback_> do you have evidence for this statement?
<greyback_> qml does lots of clever things to avoid loading too much
<ltinkl> cimi, now but chances are the image is already loaded and decoded when you create a new one with the same source
<greyback_> we should only optimize when we have to, not because we feel we should
<ltinkl> agree there, "don't fix what ain't broken" :)
<ltinkl> cimi, tried to write a simple benchmark with and without a loader?
<greyback_> you may end up writing complex code which has no benefit over the simple code
<greyback_> I say, write the simple code first. If things end up slow, use a profiling tool to detect the most expensive things and optimize those
<cimi> ltinkl, but it will load at least once
<cimi> ltinkl, we can avoid this one
<greyback_> hmm, internet wonky today
<greyback_> <greyback_> cimi: that's your intuition speaking though
<greyback_> <greyback_> do you have evidence for this statement?
<greyback_> <greyback_> qml does lots of clever things to avoid loading too much
<greyback_> <greyback_> we should only optimize when we have to, not because we feel we should
<greyback_> <greyback_> you may end up writing complex code which has no benefit over the simple code
<greyback_> <greyback_> I say, write the simple code first. If things end up slow, use a profiling tool to detect the most expensive things and optimize those
<cimi> greyback_, all right doc
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Hey, are you around?  Wanted to follow up on your unity8-lxc issue.
<popey> ChrisTownsend: hey!
<popey> ChrisTownsend: just grabbing a sandwich, what should I be looking for?
<popey> (in unity, not in my sandwich)
<ChrisTownsend> popey: lol...So I think the LXC is not starting up for some reason.  Let's start from a fresh baseline.  Could you run 'sudo unity8-lxc-setup --rebuild-all --redownload"?
<ChrisTownsend> popey: And let's make sure that completes with no errors.  Then we'll go from there.
<popey> ok
<popey> ChrisTownsend: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11701731/ that look right to you?
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Yep, looks good.
<popey> so reboot and login to unity8?
<popey> for a nice clean session
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Yep, let's give it it try.  If it doesn't work, then we'll dig some more.
<popey> ok
<popey> ChrisTownsend: well! now I get a welcome screen, never had this before!
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Awesome!  It works!
<popey> my "phone" is now ready to use \o/
<popey> thanks ChrisTownsend
<ChrisTownsend> popey: lol, a big phone like 1995.
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Sure thing!
<popey> i suspect it was down to that upstart install
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Yes, I had to add some workarounds pretty recently in getting upstart into the container.  It simply does not like systemd right now.
<popey> yeah, phone is upstart for user session
<ChrisTownsend> popey: This is upstart for the system.
<popey> oh
<popey> ok
<ChrisTownsend> popey: systemd just did not play nice with the whole lxc thing I have set up there, so the easiest thing to do was to whack systemd and install upstart for the system services.
<popey> ah
<ChrisTownsend> popey: And you probably tried setting up unity8-lxc while I was trying to nail all that down.
<popey> probably :)
<ChrisTownsend> popey: And it just wasn't installed correctly.
<ChrisTownsend> popey: Anyways, I'm glad it works for you now.
 * greyback_ 's router giving trouble, bbiab
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-13
<alf> cimi: Saviq: Hi! Any update on the progress of https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1483 ?
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> have there been any major update the latest weeks? (have not tried Unity8 for a while)
<cimi> alf, I guess wil lland this week, under QA
<tsdgeos> tedg: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-app-launch/+bug/1591192 yours? http://paste.ubuntu.com/17290875/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1591192 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 crashes when launching apps without an icon entry in their .desktop file" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-14
<nedstark> will the system tray and application menu be built in to unity 8?  they are basic functionality and we have to install them from ppa on unity 7.
<dandrader> tsdgeos, got time for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/splashRotation/+merge/297318
<tsdgeos> dandrader: not sure i'm the best to review that to be honest
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you have dealt with this "rotates own contents" mode that camera uses before
<tsdgeos> i have
<tsdgeos> i'll see if i have a look this afternoon i guess
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: have you seen this timeouts in unity-api before? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/265153188/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-arm64.unity-api_7.115+15.04.20160614-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> that branch passes fine here locally :/
<dandrader> dednick, pushed a commit to the mir-0.24-compatibility branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/mir-0.24-compatibility/revision/508
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you use run.sh?
<dednick> dandrader: ta
<dednick> wondering why qtmir depends on mirclient :/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: haven't for a while
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I don't see much sense in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1519250
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1519250 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when resizing unity8 window (fake) unity rotates to landscape " [Medium,Triaged]
<dandrader> tsdgeos, run.sh doesn't even work in my desktop... I fankly don't completely understand what this script does
<tsdgeos> it starts unity8
<tsdgeos> with some evnvars
<dandrader> tsdgeos, through a upstart session
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> it's bascailly like doing
<tsdgeos> start unity8
<tsdgeos> with the local unity8
<tsdgeos> and some paths changed
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you have any idea what brings in the qtubuntu (qtubuntu-android I guess) package into phone image?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, is it some package dependency or is it "seeded" into the image?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ubuntu-touch
<tsdgeos> apt-cache rdepends qtubuntu-android
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah, handy command
<tsdgeos> dandrader: faenil: i found out why right edge verticall scrolling doesn't work
<tsdgeos> it's scrolling the next scope :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so a problem with nested flickables?
<tsdgeos> don't know yet
<tsdgeos> i can't reproduce it on the unity7 desktop
<tsdgeos> wonder if it's a bug somewhere in mir, qtmir, qtubuntu or what
<tsdgeos> i tried https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/pixelAlignedWindow/+merge/295262 just in case but wasn't it
<tsdgeos> the cursor part, not the window part
<faenil> tsdgeos: haha :)
<faenil> tsdgeos: I wonder why scrollwheel scrolls the current one then :)
<tsdgeos> different paths i guess
<faenil> yeah
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ping
<tsdgeos> the mouse events are screenPos=QPointF(0,227) on the left and screenPos=QPointF(540,227) on the right
<tsdgeos> which means the window is 541 wide
<tsdgeos> that's why the mouse click goes to the wrong thing
<tsdgeos> the window is really 540 wide
<tsdgeos> any idea how to debug why the cursor sends 540 instead of 539 when on the right hand side?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> would UbuntuInput::dispatchPointerEvent what i want?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑↑↑↑
<dandrader> tsdgeos, first check what MirSurfaceItem gets. and its dimensions
<tsdgeos> dandrader: in unity8?
<dandrader> tsdgeos,  yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, and also the TouchGate in SurfaceContainer.qml, which forwards events to the MirSurfaceItem behind it
<dandrader> tsdgeos, actually, to check what MirSurfaceItem gets you have to go to qtmir. not unity8
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but if you want to start investigating on the client side then yeah qtubuntu would be the place...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: is touchgate involved in mouse clicks too? (i.e non touch)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, right, it is not
<tsdgeos> oki
<tsdgeos> dandrader|afk: so the item is 540 width but still gets a click on pos 540
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/17324581/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dont_let_mouse_outside_item/+merge/297342
<dandrader> tsdgeos, approved. although there two small improvements you could make
<tsdgeos> sure
<dandrader> mterry, remember that ubuntu-keyboard packaging dependency on qtubuntu? that was the only way to have it working:
<dandrader> mterry, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/mirSurfaceInputBounds/revision/480
<dandrader> mterry, otherwise it was forcing instalation of qtubuntu-desktop on the phone
<dandrader> mterry, looks like this "Provides: qtubuntu" isn't worth much...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: done
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks
<tsdgeos> dandrader: xvfbtestSpreadDelegate seems to be failing in your branch
<tsdgeos> splashRotation
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, indeed :/
<dandrader> oh, the refactoring broke those tests because they're poking into internals to check state
<dandrader> tsdgeos, fixed
<mterry> josharenson, I added a comment about SVG vs PNG for the greeter session icons in your sessions-model branch
<mterry> josharenson, I wish we had chosen SVG from start, but this may be a good time to switch to it
<mterry> josharenson, mostly just for coloring ease, but also for scalability
<josharenson> mterry: I hope you want me to use SVG's cause they are the only thing cooler than pngs
<josharenson> ok
<josharenson> mterry: Are the svgs available somewhere
<mterry> josharenson, nope!
 * josharenson reads the comment first
<josharenson> oy
<mterry> josharenson, but I realized old icons are white.  And we now have a white background with greeter-box
<mterry> josharenson, the visual mockups I have use a gray, and ideally would follow theme as Design tweaks it in future
<josharenson> mterry: I bet I could find someone who would make those icons svgs in 24 hours for like $20
<mterry> josharenson, I think there are command line tools for that
<josharenson> mterry: I didn't realize those formats could be converted...
<mterry> josharenson, not directly, but... algorithms
<josharenson> mterry: so a rasterized image to svg?
<josharenson> these are simple I suppose?
<mterry> josharenson, yeah.  raster to vector
<mterry> josharenson, maybe?  might be able to do 'unknown' and 'ubuntu' ourselves
<josharenson> mterry: you're crazy! ok I'll take a look
<mterry> josharenson, since ubuntu is literally just our logo
<mterry> josharenson, and unknown is a circle
<mterry> josharenson, now there's a trick to make an svg icon themable, let me find that
 * josharenson knows enough about inkscape to make those he supposes 
<mterry> josharenson, we may not need to do gnome and kde yet, don't need to block on that immediately
<mterry> josharenson, hmm
<mterry> josharenson, Icon's docs suggest we don't need to use svg to get colorization
<mterry> josharenson, if we set an Icon {} object's keyColor to white
<mterry> josharenson, and the color to the color we want
<mterry> josharenson, let me test
<mterry> josharenson, svg may still be a wise change, but if we can avoid the work now...
<mterry> josharenson, yup, that works.  OK, cancel worrying about svgs for now.  I'll include this change in my merge-greeter-box branch
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-15
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: shall i top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-api/fix-expandable-widget-doc/+merge/297357 or someone else will?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, pls top-approve, thanks!
<sil2100> Trevinho: ping pong
<Trevinho> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> Trevinho: ping :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1592676
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592676 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity fails to build in xenial" [High,Confirmed]
<mterry> tsdgeos, in silo 25, autopkg is failing on two card tests: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-xenial-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-025/xenial/i386/u/unity8/20160614_235806@/log.gz
<mterry> tsdgeos, might you know what's going on there?
<tsdgeos> mterry: hmm not really, but that's bad i guess
<tsdgeos> mterry: do you know if reproducible?
<mterry> tsdgeos, seems to be failing in most autopkg tests, but haven't tried locally yet
<tsdgeos> want me to give it a go?
<mterry> tsdgeos, sure, thanks
<tsdgeos> damned internet
<dandrader> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/splashRotation/+merge/297318/comments/764496
<tsdgeos> dandrader: cool, tx
<tsdgeos> mterry: yep, fails here
<mterry> tsdgeos, cool.  I see you and cimi both have card branches in the silo (and maybe others?).  Any guesses on who would know what's going on?
<tsdgeos> not immediately
<tsdgeos> they all seem pretty innocent
<cimi> :)
<tsdgeos> investigating
<mterry> thx
<tsdgeos> mterry: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/halveUpdateCardDataCalls/+merge/296829 needs to go
<tsdgeos> mterry: can you remove it from the silo?
<mterry> tsdgeos, ok
<tsdgeos> it sounded correct but in insight it's wrong
<tsdgeos> i'll comment why on the MR and reject it
<mterry> tsdgeos, cool thanks
<dandrader> mterry, do you know what makes unity8 stay quiet when the display turns off?
<dandrader> mterry, or if there's such thing at all?
<mterry> dandrader, stay quiet?
<dandrader> mterry, ie, not render new frames
<mterry> dandrader, not exactly -- I think it's a mir thing, it doesn't accept new frames, and qt/something is smart enough to block the client from working on new frames if it can't push them
<mterry> dandrader, so I guess "no I don't know" is the answer to your question  :)
<dandrader> mterry, ok. Guess the only thing unity8 does in that regard is check Powerd.status and show the greeter/lockscreen when display goes off...
<mterry> dandrader, yeah we respond to the signal but the u8 side of things doesn't do any rendering specialties.  That's all at the mir/qt level
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-16
<Saviq> cimi, alf, not exactly under QA, we're queued behind https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/979
<mterry> dandrader, what was the issue with the qtubuntu Depends that you switched it to be qtubuntu-android?
<dandrader> mterry, that fixed it
<dandrader> mterry, oh, now I understood your question
<dandrader> mterry, apt didn't seem to understand that qtubuntu-android provides qtubuntu
<dandrader> mterry, so in order to satisfy the dependency, it was trying to install qtubuntu-desktop instead, which, in its turn, caused a major wave of uninstalls in the phone
<dandrader> mterry, or actually, a situation it could not solve
<mterry> @unity, can someone please look at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/fingerprint/+merge/293621 ?  We'd like to land it soon
<dandrader> mterry, I guess only it's a pure code review (not including testing) since we don't have the fingerprint hardware?
<dandrader> if it's
<dandrader> as Albert pointed out in his comment
<mterry> dandrader, sure, but some people have turbos right?
<dandrader> mterry, I don't know
<dandrader> mterry, maybe mzanetti has one...
<kgunn> mterry: i think tvoss, mzanetti, saviq, ondra and john_mc ....can't think of anyone else
<kgunn> oh morphis
<kgunn> mterry: so is that silo back to needing testing?
<kgunn> i thot it was ready for qa
<mterry> kgunn, so...  yeah was about to ping you on that
<mterry> kgunn, so another silo apparently just landed in -proposed -- one that adds an apparmor profile for the dash?
<mterry> kgunn, so we need to respin with that fix when it actually hits trunk
<mterry> kgunn, AND
<kgunn> :)
<mterry> kgunn, the fingerprint silo wants to make feature freeze, so I guess we should wait on that?  Our silo is more of a "bug fix" one that can wait
<mterry> I think?  I looked and didn't see any big features, but it's not my baby
<kgunn> mterry: well no, it actually has at least 2 things that are also neeeded for ota12...some prereq for alf's repowerd landing and then prereq for OSK-for-xapps
<kgunn> mterry: so i'd be happy with a rebuild and then land...do a follow up silo next week
<mterry> kgunn, not saying not targetted for ota12, but OK past feature freeze
<kgunn> mterry: feature freeze is 1 week from friday
<kgunn> tomorrow is string freeze
<kgunn> iirc
 * kgunn checks calendar
<mterry> kgunn, oh kenvandine made me think tomorrow was feature
<kgunn> nope, we're good...calendar says FF next Fri
<kgunn> and that silo is already dodgy ass big
<mterry> kgunn, OK...  so your repowerd landing and osk-for-xapps are also trying to squeeze in before FF?
<mterry> kgunn, meaning we should prioritize the big silo over fingerprints I guess
<kgunn> mterry: yep
<kgunn> imho
<mterry> kgunn, but the surprise apparmor landing still stands -- waiting for that to merge so I can respin and not drop that change
<kgunn> and seems that silo is so close to landing...would hate to add an "untested thing" to it
<kgunn> right...understand gotta wait for a merge/rebuild
#ubuntu-unity 2016-06-17
<tsdgeos> back
#ubuntu-unity 2017-06-12
 * quequotion is considering closing numerous bugs that may become irrelevant if unity development is terminated.
<quequotion> Actually, I'm intersted to know what other projects might subsequently end development without unity. Is notifyOSD dead too? I'm sure there are some people interested in taking care of compiz.
#ubuntu-unity 2017-06-15
<d3l3k_> hey there is it true unity will die next year?
<d3l3k_> or only unity8 ?
<Saviq> d3l3k_, Canonical won't be investing in it any more, 17.10 will already default to GNOME Shell
<Saviq> or rather, zesty already defaults to GNOME
<d3l3k_> Saviq:  thanks
<d3l3k_> I'm using zesty right now and it's Unity shell actually (7 and 8 ootb), so you mean it will have an update or something like to default it to GNOME shell?
<d3l3k_> I actually prefer a lot Unity7 shell than GNOME, I think of it much more lightweight and simple... Do you know if Canonical will do some tweaks on GNOME shell to preserve the unity-like ux?
<Saviq> d3l3k_, it will not switch what you're using today on upgrade, that would be nasty - but if you install fresh, it will be GNOME
<Saviq> d3l3k_, you can read some on http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/ wrt. what is being discussed, but AFAIK the ingerence into the upstream GNOME Shell will be quite limited - also a better place to ask would be #ubuntu-desktop
<d3l3k_> Saviq: hmm okay, ty again :)
#ubuntu-unity 2018-06-16
<eus> Hi everyone! :)  I have used GNOME 2 for several years and found the feature of being able to keep the system-tray calendar open and always-on-top while working on another window very convenient.  The feature, however, is missing in both Unity and GNOME 3 (the system-tray calendar, however, is much better in Unity than in GNOME 3 because Unity still allows me to display the weekday, month, date, and the complete tim
<eus> e that includes the ticking second).  Does anyone know whether someone has worked on a hack to keep the system-tray calendar open and always-on-top as in GNOME 2?  Perhaps some specific terms for search engines?
<eus> I have to go now.  I already filed a request to join the ~unity-design team to be able to post my question to the mailing list.  Thank you.
